# Egg Share @ The LWC Darlington: Part 3



## Skybreeze

*Happy Chatting ladies
    *​


----------



## Pigloo

Hi All

Well I had my blood tests back from GP and Clinic. GP tests said HCG 39 and Clinic said 44, Dr Ashour said he would have expected it to be higher but the only way to confirm what is going on is with another HCG on Friday to see if levels are doubling, I did a FR test this morning and line is very faint now so I have my answer I think.  I have since passed a lot more blood yesterday and a biggish clot so I'm not expecting good news, just confirmation really of what I already know (still bleeding today as well).  I told Dr A that i had passed the blood/clot and he said to stay positive as he has seen this many times before and it maybe just taking time for the pregnancy to settle down (V. doubtful in my mind) anyway i will go and have the blood test done tomorrow.  I asked about the Cyclogest pessaries and he said that he doesn't think it is related to the hormone levels and that it is very important to keep taking the Cyclogest until we know what is happening.  If this has a happy ending I'll be the most shocked person in history !!

So the waiting/saga continues......

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Did you have to pay for tests al clinc?

Hope next tests bring you news so you know where you are.

As always, loads of    

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya P

Lots and lots of    

Are you going to the clinic for your HGC test?

x


----------



## Pigloo

Joanne - yes £45 for 1 test so going to be £90 down by Friday.  

Kirst - Thanks, yes going to the clinic.

P x


----------



## kirst01

Aww hun- everything is still crossed...you never know. I am there tomorrow at 11.45am. What time are you going at?

I am   that your little embie is still tightly snuggled in for you.

I can't believe they made you pay for the test- if it isnt a stressful enough tiem for you already!!!
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirsty 

I know, they didn't tell me it would be £45 before they did the test?!!! Bill was on the doormat first thing this morning, my heart just sank.

I'll be there at 10:15

P x


----------



## kirst01

P- thats really crap!!!

I'm there for 11.45am. I really hope you get sorted hun. £45...horrendous!!! Although I had to pay £45 for the blood test that the lab messed up 3 times. I was really annoyed as it wasnt my fault!!

  for you and that it is good news!! Please let me know how you get on

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Aww p im so so sorry to hear this news as you said thou you think you know your answer...im really really sorry...

we had councilling today all fine... all my tests have come back fine.... its so annoying as i still havnt come on yet im day 31 today this is just insane...all i need is repeat of day 3 bloods...

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls

Well i have been for my second HCG result and will get the results this afternoon, just really to confirm things in my mind really so I can draw a line under it.  The Girls were really sympathetic and very understanding which was nice (can't fault them at all they are lovely).  I will get the results this afternoon.  Dr A had a chat with me and he said that I obviously had a good enough embryo to implant but it wasn't strong enough to stick.  

However, on a more positive note, we have been busy looking towards what we do next and i had a chat with Jackie and she said that you can only usually do egg share 3 times.  We still have two goes left on the NHS (I think) and i told Jackie this and she thinks (as i do) that we should not waste these.  It makes sense really to take our remaining vial of sperm and do that so I have already been on the phone to Gateshead Infertility Unit and spoken to one of the nurses, who again sounded really nice she said she doesn't see it being a problem and is going to have a word with the embryologist there, all they would need would be my notes from LWC and to sort out transportation of the   this would mean we wouldn't have to worry about any costs or pressures of getting enough eggs to share.  I will need to see GP to get a referral and PCT would have to agree it and then I should be seen def within four months.  So I will make appointment on Monday to see the GP.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Thinking of you.


Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Just spoke to Dr A and my HSG is now 7 so its nearly back to that of a non preg lady anything below 5 is considered not pregnant.  I'm ok with it now, at least i have closure.  Going to see whats what with Gateshead and take some time out until end of March and then will have a better idea of where and when we will start tx no 2.

Hope all goes well with you Jarjj for remainder of your pregnancy (i'm betting you're having twins  )

Nat and Ellasmum and Kirst hope you get your BFPs too   i'll still be reading 

Oh and to you lurkers, good luck with your tx   and feel free to join in the chat  

P x


----------



## MissTC

Pigloo - just lots of big hugs for you sweety        

Jo - hope things are ok and that the spotting has completely gone now!  I am sure your little embies are sticking in for the long haul            

Love
tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Gp said yesterday that bleeding 'cos it's only little bit brown is nothing to worry 'bout and would only be what would have been period.

P -     I'll be happy with just 1 - thanks!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - yeah as long as blood stays brown it ok, as its old blood.

I reckon you def got two, we'll see  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Yeah we'll see.  Poor Dp will probably pass out if it were twins! lol

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Pigloo so sorry for you and sis.
At least you still have your 2 free gose on NHS.

Hi to everyone else hope you are well.

xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Michaela,

How's you?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls


were back from our hols the week from hell had sickness bug the whole time been so ill and so has dp spent the whole time in lodge being sick and sat on the loo   

anyway feeling better today at long last

pig - so sorry hun jo had mentioned what was going on i had been praying everything would work out for u     ive had consultation at gateshead in the past they are very nice and the last time i looked there stats were very very good !!! so all the best 

jo - so happy for you how u feeling

ellas mam - hows things any sign of af yet hope do xx

hi fraz , kirst and everyone else

ive been an emotional werck i think with being ill and tired \and the pill its just been a hormonal rollercoaster.

also ive been taking the pill since the 9th feb she gave me 2 sleeves there is not going to be enough till the 31st when i stop can they send them in post xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Nat,

Give them a ring - can't see why they can't send another pack out in the post.

I'm ok - taking 1 day at a time.  Have been worrying myself 'cos I had colposcopy/leep procedure 6 yrs ago to remove pre-cancerous cells - Have googled (I know - deadly!) some ladies have had incompitent cervix's afterwards and lost babies  

Obviously I'm getting myslef chewed - hoping it's over nothing  .  Am seeing midwife 8th April so will ask 'bout it then.

Sorry to hear your holiday was full of sickness bugs.

Kirsty - Are you having e/c tomorrow?

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat-they sent me an extra packet in the post-hope your feeling better xx

Pigloo-hope your ok hun, and looking after yourself. xx

Frazermic-how's you??

Joanne- I have e/c tomorrow at 9.30am!! Feeling v nervous today! And fat- think I have put on 4lbs!!! I'm like a tellytubby!!! How are you. Looking forward to your scan?? 

Everyone else- hello and hope you are well. xx

Just added 2 chickens to our brood, so I now have 2 chickens, 2 dogs, 2 fish and 3 rabbits!! I reckon I should live on a farm!!!

Will try and get on a computer in the next couple of days- I am off work now and still cant log into the site on my lapop.

Speak soon

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Nat - aw what a nightmare, sorry you had a crapy time, I had read that Gateshead were in top 10 in UK in terms of success rates so may as well take advantage of two free goes with them if they're on offer.  Not sure if they do blastocyst transfer, i have just been trying to find out but 3 day transfer seemed to work (sort of  ) for us with LWC so wouldn't be a problem.   I don't fancy my chances with a 2 day transfer though and would be very anxious on 2ww if thats all they were to offer.  I know a couple of the girls going through tx at the moment have had 2 day transfers and not sure if that was due to circumstance or whether thats the policy at gateshead?  Got loats of investigating/ things to sort out this week, really can't be arsed, but i know we need to get the ball rolling, i just feel so lethargic at the moment and have lost my omph!! Really wish i had been able to text you with my BFP on Wednesday but hey ho it was not meant to be  

Jo - Try not to worry, it will prob do more harm than good and some things are out of our control anyway, don't worry about it unless it happens, and stay away from Google    

Frazermic - How are you, have you any plans for another tx cycle?

Kirst - Good luck with E/c tomorrow, you'll be fine.

Miss TC - Hope you are well

AFM - Back to work tomorrow, not looking forward to it as the office know all about why i was off, i decided to let my boss tell them as i could not really cover my absence anymore without arousing suspicion.  Prob for the best though as at least they will know the reason for me not being myself.  Still bloody well bleeding, been nearly a week now and no signs of it slowing down   Jackie did say i had a good lining so god knows when it will stop?  just wish it would so i can draw an line under this once and for all.

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

p - yeah they were high sucsess rates think it was like 38 or 40 % that was 2 years ago but remember they are a tiny clinic so usually if you have larger clinics there % will cum down go on to hfea site and look them up should say if they do blasts my ellie was a day 2 embie i think some times its just policy but dont worry yourself about it too much as if its going to stick it will     so great u have 2 more gos i have all crossed.

kirst good luck xxxx

nat xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi to pigloo,jo,nat,krist 

No plans for treatment just yet, Hubby wants a break and i think so do I, We are looking at doing a holiday to egypt for next feb or March, Nile cruise and stay, just trying to find best deal at moment, Thomascook quoted £2662 for 2 but thats for nile cruise , 2nights in cario or luxor and then 5 nite in sharm, But want to keep buget under £1000 each . Wouldnt normaly spend that much on a holiday for both of us but if you go to egypt you have to see the history, which i quite like with that country.Something to look forward to and pay off lol, Already started the fund by working overtime today.lol
Also started slimming world to see if i can loose weight not just for treatment but for myself.Just got to figure out how to put ticker on profile.


Nat sorry to hear you and family were ill on your hols.Krist good luck for tomorrow  

Good night xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

Good luck with e/c tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you.     Scan - I'll feel better once I've had it, then I MIGHT start to relax.



Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Just a quick update- had e/c today and got 26 eggs, so 13 for me and 13 for recipient Just hope call tomorrwow from embryologist is good news!!

Hope everyone is ok- i'm off too bed now, feeling a little bit sick still.

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

WOW - 26 eggs!!!  No the wonder you put few lbs on!!

Let us know if you can 'bout fertilisation.  Keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Your recipient must be OVER THE MOON to have 13 eggs!

Are you planning on going to blast again?

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

good god 26 eggs       thats a lot of eggs - well done kirst


phoned Jackie today she is sending me the pills in the post so should get them soon.

posted drugs letter yesterday hope they hurry and contact me as need them for the 27th - im so sick of waiting about now hehe just want to get started.

have  acupuncture tomorrow first session for this tx so starting to feel real again now.


hows everyone


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Do you start d/reg on the 27th??     I honestly dunno where the time going!!

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya jo 

yep start jabbin on the 27th woo hoo never been so glad get jabs.


just still worried about getting enough eggs although if we dont will pay and keep what ever i get , just with the wedding and everything were pushing ourselves so much and the egg share would be more ideal, 

there putting me on the normal dosage of drugs and have said there would be enough time to up the dosage if we needed to but its still all a worry   

but must think positive   


nat xx


----------



## jarjj

Yep, you gotta think positve.  They'll monitor you and if you not responding as they'd like they'll increase dose.

Well, I'm chewing myself - been on google for last few days checking on procedure I ahd 6yrs ago to remove pre-cancerous cells.  Alot of sites are saying it causes incompitent cervix - some say some ladies don't have problem and carry to full term where as others have late miscarriages.

i'm going to ring midwife tomorrow for advice.  Thought the 2ww was bad but this run up to scan is FOREVER.  What date you provisional e/c??

 

joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

yep the wait for the scan is far worse i think, but hang on in there. yeah ring midwife tell her what you have read tell her you are obviously very worried, i think ive heard that you can have a stitch put in to make it strong - dont know if thats right or not but ask if any thing can be done to prevent it and how common things going wrong are. please try not to worry 

ec is week of the 19th april dont know exact dates but Jackie said prob mon or tue 

still dont know what to do about blasts but dont even think ill have the choice as dont think there will  be lots of eggs. but will worry about that nearer the time.


nat xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

well loooks like im going no where fast since my period is yet to arrive im now day 36... this has never happened before ive even taken a pregnancy test just bcos i was going a bit nuts.... no period not pregnant... but cant egg share unless my lh comes down but with no flaming period its basicly not goignt o happen anyway.... really gutted....

Jo hun ive had leap... which has caused probs with my cervix shortenin early on then my waters breaking... at18-19wks in last 4 pregnancys.... i get a stitch done at12-13wks... well ive had one stithc but it failed... but when i get pregnant 'if' i'll have one done again to keep it tightly closed... just mention it to midwife... all depends how much was taken away with lazer xxx

Nat cant believe your doing the journey with-out me, but its something out with my hands... best of luck hun xxx


----------



## jarjj

Ellasmummy - Hope af shows up soon.  Have rang midwife for advice but no answer - did you have to find out how much cervix removed?

I mentioned it to Dr Ashour but he very blaise about it.  Said if it was a problem he'd have told me - but I'm not reassured by that.

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

well now feeling back to my normal self ( for now ) hehe

Had acupuncture this morning went well was worth it just for the hour of peace and quite, then had a bimble in town Dp picked us up as he had a pre op appointment at hospital hes having an op on his nose on thurs.

then visited his parents and went out for lunch then gutted upstairs put about 10 ton of washing away b4 getting ellie from nursery so quite a busy day

woman from drug place phoned and they r getting delivered on tue  

jo - hope ur not worrying too much let us know what the midwife says once you get hold of her, when is your scan jo

ellas mam - what is going on !!! where is ur AF hurry up and get here    

hope everyone else is ok 

nat


----------



## jarjj

Nat - scan is 30th.  Spoke to midwife - said not to worry. 1/2 of woman have had this procedure and most carry to term.  Asked her 'bout scan to check length of cervix and possible stitch.  Said they do not do scan's to check length of cervix and won't even entertain thought of stitch.  Told me to keep off google!  Also, said it depends on amount of cervix that was removed and I should be ok.  Asked how she know's I "SHOULD" be ok and she said if removal of cells was serious I would have spent over-night in hospital - whereas I was just in and out.

She DIDN'T put my mind at rest at all.  I've had 3 people PM me this afternoon and they've all lost babies 16-22wks after colposcopy     .

I'm going to see GP to ask his opinion and also see if I can speak to someone @ Colposcopy Dept for some advice.

I know Dr Ashour also not concerned but thinking of asking him when he does scan if he can check length of cervix.

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh jo what a worry for you     

yes u must do all u can talk and see the top people dont be fobbed off by anyone, its took u so much hard work to get this far and do what u can to prevent any thing going wrong.

im sure dr a would have a look cant see why not even if its just a bit of reassurance you need. whats ur gp like is she understanding will she help you see some one more senior to assess you.

hope you get some answers soon and start to enjoy this pregnancy !!! i enjoyed ellie once i got to about 7m i was a nervous wreak up until then 

what info have the girls who pmed you had to say xxx


----------



## jarjj

They have all lost babies then in next pregnancies had stitch put in.  None of them had to fight for it.  Seems common knowledge that if you've had colposcopy/leep you need to be checked 'cos you have less cervix.

Gonna see if I can get in and see GP today.

Love your new ticker for e/c  



Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone- managed to get on a computer!! 7 of my eggs have fertilised, so transfer is either 2pm tomorrow or if the go to blast it will be saturyda. I have to ring today at 11am and see how they are doing. 

Joanne- you must keep pressing for this, dont let anyone fob you off hun.

Nat- 19th april- it isnt that far away at all- it will fly by!!!

Ellamam- hope af has turned up- it never seems to when you need it to!!!

Pigloo- How are you hun?? xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

Any news - bet they wanting to take them to blast - I only had 6 fertilised and they took mine to blast.

I've spoken to a Colposcopy nurse today - she said it normally only causes problem if leep been done 2 or 3 times.  She checked my notes and said I didn't have a huge amount took away and it SHOULDN'T be a problem.  "SHOUDN'T" I said - she said there no guarantee with anything.

So I've now been told by Colposcopy nurse and Midwife it SHOUD'NT cause a problem -don't know what more I can do apart from speak to Consultant when I go to hospital -  maybe I should just TRY and relax and enjoy the pregnancy and just      that nothing happens.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Joanne

They are all doing well, I have one at 5 cells, 4 at 4 cells and the rest 3 cells. so they are going to make a decision tomorrow. I wouldnt mind if it was tomorrow as DH is off work, and I would liek then back were they belong!!

How are you feeling today

xx


----------



## jarjj

I'm ok thanks Kirsty - trying to remain positive.

You could be PUPO tomorrow     - are you having 2 put back?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne

I am having the 2 little un's put back. I have been looking at the site and there seem to be a lot of ladies who have a 3 day transfer and end up with a BPF!! Hopefully I will be one of these!! This is our last go so it is everything crossed!!

x


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

If you have a 3 day or blast transfer I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you for a BFP!    

"YOU CAN AND YOU WILL GET PREGNANT"        

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

good luck kirst everything crossed

jo - what problems can a stitch cause if you were to have one anyway the risks can not be as bad as loosing a baby - shouldn't is not good enough when u have had to have ivf for this baby   but i suppose what they are saying is the majority of woman are fine, and im sure u will be one of them xx


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Joanne

I will feel much happier when they are back where they belong!!   I will try and get on a computer when I find out what is happening as still my lap top refuses to let me log into the site  . If it is going to be Saturday Laura is going to ring me tomorrow morning before 10am!!! 

x


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Hope all goes well with the ET and 2ww 

Frazermic/MissTC - Hi, hope you are both well

Jo - Sounds like you are getting yourself all chewed up hun, I suppose there's no one can give you 100% guarentee but as you say you could ask the consultant when you go to the hospital. I'm sure you will be fine   How are you feeling now?

Nat - Wow you will be getting started soon then the 27th is not long away.  Did you use Menopur last time?  I really found the Gonal F Pens easy to use and I think Gateshead use Menopur which I have heard is a bit of a faff on to mix up etc, I think I may have been spoilt!!

Ella'sMummy - Hope your Af shows up soon hun, the waiting is the hardest part   

AFM - Well all done at Drs I now have an appointment BOOKED!!! (Choose and Book is great) at Gateshead on 21st April, so hopefully we will be seen and there will be no probs with tx or PCT red tape.  

Just got to do the 'W' word..now yes you've guessed it WAIT!!  If theres anything that I could say to anyone about to embark upon Infertility Tx its be prepared to WAIT!!  Still, its no biggy as I need to have another AF before I can start again an TBQH a bloody dam good rest from it all, it doesn't half take it out of you doesn't it girls. So, at least I can rest safe in the knowledge that we have something in the pipeline.

Pigloo


----------



## nat4353

hi pig

yes i used menopur its not that hard   for me it was opening the glass vials of saline solution luckily we had lots of extras as i kept smashing them and cutting my fingers, so did dp you can get a little rubber thing to help u open them there the biggest faf but the mixing is fine and so the injections.


as for me drugs come on tue between 1 -6 then start taking them next fri !!!!!

gosh this pill is making me so hungry ( well ill blame the pill it gets the blame for everything else lol) yesterday im sure i ate for 4 the more i eat the hungrier i am      

dp in hospital for his nose op so he can breath out of it again - bless him


hi everyone else

nat


----------



## jarjj

P,

Great news you getting seen next month  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Word of warning re your meds delivery, they turned up earlier than expected for both Jarjj and I so i wouldn't go anywhere that day if I were you or get someone to stay in the house if you have to go out. I hated being on that pill it gave me headaches and stomach cramps, did you need to be on the pill for your last tx, i hope i can avoid that bit  

I know what you mean about the glass vials, i used to be a dental nurse (many moons ago) and I cut my hands once or twice opening those glass vials, i didn't like them.  Do you know where you can get those rubber stoppers? 

Hope your Dp is ok.

Jarjj - Yeah its good news, I really hope I'm lucky ebough to get a BFP second time in a row   LWC going to send my notes to me so i can take them with me when i go for my appointment.

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi pig - thanks 4 the advice will have some one stay in - good job u told me though thanks

a girl off here posted me one of the rubber stoppers, have no idea where it is or id send id send it u - maybe ask clinic/chemist or ebay

how early did they get to u xxxxx

hi jo hope ur ok and everyone else


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - i was told between 1 and 5 or something and they came at about 12:30.  I think Jo was told something like 9 and 1 and they turned up at about 8am.

I will ask clinic or chemist, i'll get one from somewhere.

Going to see if i can get my hormone levels monitored with bloods throughout tx this time.  A lot of clinics seem to do this, esp progesterone levels even when on cyclogest. i have been reading you can get Gestone injections to boost the progesterone on top of cyclogest if levels start dropping, i'll never really know as i didn't have bloods done if this played a part in me bleeding. 

P x


----------



## kirst01

Morning

Joanne- how are you- still finding waiting for your scan- I bet it is worse than the 2ww

P- excellent that you are getting seen next month hun.

Everyone else- hello  

They are taking my embies to blast- when she rang yesterday the stongest 3 were grade 1 9 cell and 2 were 8 cell grade 2. She didnt tell me what the rest were, but I go in tomorrow at 9.30am!!!! I am so excited to be PUPO!!!!  


xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

I'm soooo happy for you - you'll be PUPO tomorrow 

I've had cramp, back ache and bit blood when wiped this morning.  Been to Gp's who got me in for scan on Sun @ 10.20am.  Now sure how much they'll see 'cos I'll be just short of 6wks.  Obviously I'm very anxious but I've come home from work and am resting.

My poor dog (Sasha 2yr old lab) been playing with her brother in the park.  She gone over on her leg and is limping REALLY badly.  We taking her to Vets @4pm - poor thing.

 to all

joanne
xx


----------



## kirst01

I am keeping everything crossed for you hun!!

I had my dog at the vet yesterday (2 yr odl retriever)- he is a bit of a clutz and decided to roll off the bed, so he spent the day limping about- the vet says he has strained his knee so he is on painkillers and limited walks!! Limited- he is nuts!!

I will try and get on the compture to see how your scan has gone hun-good luck

xx


----------



## jarjj

We all got mental dogs!  

it'll kill her not to get out on walks!

How much it cost you to be told she on painkillers and limited walks?

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - Good that your GP got you in for a scan on Sunday, I told you I reckon you got two in there and i have read that people who carry twins are prone to bleeding.  I'm sure all will b fine.  Hope your dog is alright, vets are expensive alright, we paid out £500 with our dog in January with tablets and opeartions etc.

Kirst - Glad to hear things are going well for you.  

Well i'm taking my friend to the hospital at 4:30 shes 30 weeks preg, she has three children and lost two at 29 and 35 weeks which was very traumatic for her.  She has a condition known as early placental abruption and it usually starts around about the stage shes at now, she was under Newcastle last time but can't get there now (shes on her own with no transport)  so shes back at Durham and they are just not doing all they should be as Newcastle did, she has not had regular enough checks and scans, in her opinion.  Shes been told that the baby needs to be moving at least 20 times a day and she said its lucky if its moving 5 times over the last few days, they have just told her she needs to be scanned everyday if its not moving enough but she says they are not taking enough notice of the placenta and they just measuring the baby, she driving herself nuts that shes going to loose this one as well (well they are) they turned round and said her belly shouldn't be hurting her when they are pressing on it and then just left it at that, they are just putting more worry into her head than if she hadn't gone.  So, i hope things will be ok when i go with her today.


----------



## jarjj

P,

How did things go at hospital with your friend?  Hope her and the baby ok     

Sasha(our dog) is only allowed 10mins walk a day - is on medication for 3wks - if no better in 2wks to take her back.  Labradors are prone to hip/joint problems and he reckons she may have a weakness.  Yeah, and I reckon he wants to check that to get £200 for x-ray!  Obviously she come's 1st though.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Everything was fine yesterday, measurements fine and he weighs over 21b so hes a good weight

Hope your dog is ok x


----------



## nat4353

hi

need some advice 

been on the pill since 9th feb but think i have started spotting have rang clinic but there not there only an emergency number

im worried im going to come on what should i do 

nat


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

I'd ring emergency no.  When are you due to stop the Pill?

P - Glad your friends baby ok.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - did you get through to clinic, its prob some breakthrough bleeding, if you're still taking the pill i wouldn't have through you would come on?

Hope you get sorted.

P x


----------



## nat4353

tar guys

taking pill till 31st its stopped now if carries on will phone emergency helpline googled it and i think its ok for a bit of spotting


----------



## jarjj

Nat - Glad it's stopped.

Well, I've started bleeding again - bright red    .  I'm soooo sick of this!  Suppose I'll know more in morning after scan.

PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE don't let us loose bean/beanies now       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

jo i have everything crossed but remember 6 weeks is very early so dont be disheartened if they don't find heart beats but they should be able to see sac and yolk.

did u bleed in any of your other pregnancies - what times ur scan xxx good luck - my bet is twins xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

No bleeding with other pregnancies - Scan 10,20am. I went to bed @ 9.30pm, woke up at 2am, now awake again.  Put pad on last night - no blood on pad, but plenty and dark red when wipe. 

Can't think straight        bleeding stops.

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Bleeding now brown like mucus when wipe.

Scan showed 2 -(Yes look's like you right P and Nat) gestational sacs and 2 yolks - no foetal poles yet but she said thats expected at 5wks 5days.

Said bleeding quite common in twin pregnancies or could be implantation.  Need to go back on 31st for another scan.  Been told to rest and stay off work.  If bleeding gets heavier and/or clots and pain to ring them back - if outta hrs to ring Gynae ward @ Hospial.

x


----------



## nat4353

so happy jo - wow ndouble trouble u will have ur hands full bet ur dh is over the moon - congratulations

still having brown like spotting !!! was sick last night after tea just had buffet at a christning feeling very sick again now

should i phone that emergency line who answers it has anyone rang it b4 xx


----------



## jarjj

I haven't rang but I know others have.  Can't remember who but they spoke to Jackie.  Maybe staff take turns with taking emergency calls.

Dp is SHOCKED, SHOCKED, SHOCKED!  We are not getting ahead of ourselves.  Taking 1 day at a time.

Hope sickness and nausea subsides soon.

Take care

 

Joanne
xx


----------



## nat4353

hi just phoned talked to dr A he said not to worry just take another pill if ive been sick

but he said i may start to bleed heavier as been on this a while if so then might have to start taking drugs sooner he said to phone him back on tue - i hope i dont come on fully as my drugs dont cum till tue !!!!

hope everything is going to go to plan - he didn't seem majorly worried !!! so im not going to worry

but this morning also got a major cramp in my stomach had to stop giving ellie her bottle !!!

yes jo one day at a time but woooo hoooo you can  be HAPPY/ over the moon        xxx


----------



## jarjj

Glad you got to speak to Dr A. 

When are you meant to start d/reg?

Let us know when you've spoken to Dr A on Tue - see what he say's.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Jo - I knew it!!!  Congratultaions x2  

Nat - Hope you get sorted with your bleeding stops

P x


----------



## jarjj

Yep you were right P  

 

xx


----------



## nat4353

evening girls


how is everyone today

how u feeling jo has the bleeding stopped !!! a good excuse to rest     and get waited on by dp. so when do u go back to work ?? have u told ur family and friends yet xxx

p - hows things going

im still spotting a bit not much though, will ring dr a tomorrow like he said to let him know how its going, drugs on there way here tomorrow too, also i have acupuncture in morning at 11.

am so ready to get going now though i had my consultation in November !!!! feel like Ive been waiting forever - there's always such a build up b4 ivf


----------



## jarjj

Hi Nat,

Bleeding now brown when wipe - hopefully that good and we'll see/hear heartbeat/s next Tue.

Let us know what Dr a says tomorrow pls.  Bet you'll be chomping at the bit to get started.  I was dead excited when I got my drugs - that's when it felt REAL!

Should have been at work today but I'm staying off and resting until scan. Only 6wks left at work before redundancy so I've got no loyalty to them!

We have told a few family members and few close friends but really wanna keep it to ourselves for as long as possible (12wk scan if we can)

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

wow congratulations, two eh what a shock that must have been but at least your minds must be put at ease now you know the reason for bleeding. i know what you mean though about taking one step at a time and now we are pregnant we will never stop worrying but thats natural i think

take care (or should i say to your dp - take care of joanne)

love whisks xx


----------



## nat4353

yep u have more important things to worry about than work     so i dont blame u in the slightest if it were me id take as much time off as the gp will give you. 

yes we told family and close friends but always best to wait a bit.

DP mum also fosters and there 17 yr old foster daughter is 38 weeks and has just gone into labour and is at hospital now im excited for her but just hope she copes with baby as 17 is young but she has the support initially from dps parents but ultimately its up to social services to say if she can keep the baby its so sad - but i hope she copes and is a fantastic mother xxxx

will let you know what he says tomorrow 


whisks - hows things going how many weeks are you now


----------



## Pigloo

Just popping on to say hope everything is ok with Ellasmummy  

P x


----------



## jarjj

Whisks - how are you?

Nat - have you spoken to Dr A?  Hope Dp's Mam's foster daughter ok and baby alright.  

I have been to hospital this morning as started bleeding this morning (bright red with clot).  Was saw my male Dr who examined my cervix and said it's closed but told me it's classes as threatened miscarriage and gave me 50% chance.     

I sobbed my heart out in examination room.  He said if it get's heavier or LOTS of clots to go back - but all I can do is wait and see what scan says next wk.

Rang Jackie @ clinic, she said ty not to be so upset (could hardly talk on phone) - and, as we know, women bleed so COULD be ok.  Can up pesseries to 3 per day.

So now we in limbo, 1 day it's bright red blood, next brown.  Feel like we up and down and dunno wether we coming or going.

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne - i'm really hoping and praying all will be okay for you  

nat and joanne - i'm doing well, i am 12 weeks pregnant now and have my antenatal appointment and hopefully a scan too on friday. i habe also got a bump now which i love and can't stop looking in the mirror (how vain)

take care all
love whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks

Let us know how scan goes on Fri pls

 to you and precious bump

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

drugs arrived at 9.10 am were suppose to cum 1-6    glad u told us to stay in 

talked to dr a today he asked if it had started after sex    the bleeding it hadn't as we have not been busy with it as dp has had op on nose he told me not to worry and to just start taking drugs on fri as planned

jo - honey how awful 4 u what a worry i so hope both stay put, know this isn't ideal but with twins it may just be one cumming away but lets pray not and that they both stay - just rest rest and rest    

hi p - whats up with ellamam  hope she ok


afm - had acupuncture today went well - think i even may have fell asleep as dont remember her turning the needles xxx
then went into town got a few tops from primarnie!!! and invested into some uptodate mobiles for my and dp thought it was about time we got with the times xxxx

hi whisks - glad to hear all is going well, with ellie i milked the scans !!! we had ones at CFL at 7 and 8 weeks  then a private one at 10 weeks then the 12 week  got a sexing scan at 16 and then the 20 week one then to top it off had the 4d one done too, i loved every single one - so enjoy and im sure everything will be tip top xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - How is your bleeding now, is it slowing down?  Try not to get too upset just yet, even if you had a clot it doesn't mean to say it is the embryo.  I think you will know if you pass that (i did) and i had a stream of blood (as if i was having a wee but it was dark red) also you know now you have two in their so it maybe just one that has not settled.  I know how you must be feeling.   

Nat -    good job i said something about the delivery, its a wonder they catch anybody in just turning up when they feel like it!  Well when do you start jabbing?  Think i will do the accupuncture this time, i sooooooo need something to relax me through the whole thing.  

Whisks - thank you sooo much for the rubber thingys for the glass vials, they came this morning, you may have saved me a finger or two    Hope your scan goes ok on Friday and all is well.

Aghhhhhhhh got such a headache and have done for the last week more or less everyday, wonder if its my hormones settling down or my eyes so booked an eye test for next week.

Luv to all 

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi all

oh im so tired and im feeling sick again  but apart from that im ok

p - i start jabbing on fri so not long - yes i recommend the acupuncture some ladies have rekli is it with your feet thats suppose to be nice too.

jo - hows things going hope all is well with u, hows the bleeding going     that it has all stopped, do u have another scan soon 

kirst - how u doing when s ur test day   

im going to have a  nice tea of pork then maybe a nice bath and then a  early night or a dvd in bed zzzzzzzz thats the plan up 2 now anyway


----------



## jarjj

Nat - Are you doing injections or DH?

Kirsty text on Sun - she had 2 blasts transfered - otd is 3rd April -14 days after e/t(mine +P's was 14 days after e/c) Maybe they changed policy.

No blood today - thank goodness - scan in 6 days -      evrything ok.

 to all

joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

fab news jo so glad to hear it , bout time u had a chance to enjoy this.
Dp did my injections last time - he prob will again this time, im still spotting and got tummy cramps my body is wanting to come on now !!! i can tell it needs to, hopefully when i start taking drugs on fri ill feel better     ( better who am i kidding !!)

how were u off the d/r drugs last time i was on nasal spray and didn't have any side effects no hot sweats or anything like that

did u do injections in morning or evening ??

my friend has just phoned she is preggas this will be her 4th she had her 3rd less than a yr ago - im happy for her but so hope ill be joining her we were both preggas together last time ( maybe its a good sign)

ive just had half a tub on ben and jerrry chocolate brownie ice cream - im so naughty


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - the Suprefact injections gave me headaches

They tell you to do your jabs in the evening i did mine at about 7pm.

Hopefully you'll be joining your friend soon  

P x


----------



## jarjj

Nat - I did my injections @ 8pm.  D/reg I had few headaches and some sweats - but nothing to complain 'bout really.      you'll  be joining your friend soon with BFP of your own    

Well, after my day of none bleeding yesterday, have woke up this morning to brown blood  (ARGH !!!)  WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON??!!!!!

Goes from red to brown blood, a day off then all starts again.  Dunno wether I'm coming or going!! 

Scan in 5 days - hopefully SOME good news then.     

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Jo good news you have stopped bleeding, 2 cant beleive it. You should have taken a picture of DP face for the memory box.

Pigloo , Glad you got your next stage sorted out

Nat- i did drugs in the evening, that way if you have appointment during the day they can change your dose.

As for me, I off sick this week, I have really bad ears. I am partly deaf in one anyway, Went to work with sore glands and by lunch the pain was so bad i wanted to cry, I can put up with a lots as been in &out of hosp since 3yrs old. But the noise volume in work on monday , people,canteen,heating,air con and all the vilbations was killing me. I blame for work , I got atbotics on monday night and few hours later the pain and crackly in my ears were painful and fluid started to leak with blood, So i know my ear drum has busted, But doctors cant do anything as to much fluid in the way, Have to wait for infection to stop and im booked in at E.N,T on the 14/4 to test my hearing and to check my ears. I cant hear out of my left ear, My dh has to shout and i dont like the telly volume past the 1st bar.

Sorry for the me post

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## jarjj

Michaela


OUCH!!!  Sounds VERY painful.  

Hope you feel better soon.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - Oh you poor thing that sounds awful, I used to hate gettingearache as a kid and haven't suffered from it for a long time thank god, a burst eardrum sounds bloody painful, hope you get some relief soon.  

Joanne - brown blood is just old blood (prob from the red bleeds you have been having) so i would try not to worry too much about that.  Not long to wait now til your scan and then i'm sure you will get the reassurance you need.  The good thing about your bleeding pattern (from my experience of me and my sister) is that it is stopping, with me and my sister it was continuous bleeding and quite a bit too, i.e needing to use pads.  I think you are just experiencing the common bleeding of a twin pregnancy.

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

hows everyone

jo - glad u had a day of no blood yesterday, my bleeding is going from red to brown too its strange, bet u cant wait for the up cummin scan is it at the clinic? how far will u be then, fingers crossed u will be fine.

last yr on here a friend had twins and she bleed lots but worried all the way through also my friend who has just found out she is preggas she has been bleeding too shes worried as she never bleed with her other 3 - she has been told to rest 

fraz - poor u sounds like u have been in the wars, hope u get it all sorted and are feeling better soon

kirst glad to here et went to plan and u got 2 blasts put back in     


so you do both injections in the evening when u start the gonel f, will be better at night 4 me when jack and Ellie are in bed

cant believe its come round so quick 

nat


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Scan is @ clinic - I will be exactly 7 wks.  Then got scan @ EPAU on Wed to check difference from last scan.

Seems loads of women bleed.  Just unusal for me as NEVER bled in 3 previous pregnancies.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Everyone

Joanne- so pleased your bleeding has eased.

Well...I think its over again for me. Started spotting today (the exact same time as I did last time). So fed up!! 

Dont know whether I can egg share again as Dr Ashour mentioned something about not being able to share if I have 2 BFN!! So god knows where I am going to go. At work today, but just kep wantign to cry at everything- stupid really!!! I know I will get there in the end. Sorry for the rant. Has anyone else egg shared more that 2 at LWC??

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Kirst - have you tested, spotting doesn't nec mean its over look at me and Jo we both got BFPs even though we were bleeding before OTD, unfortunately mine ended early but still it doesn't nec mean a BFN?  When is your OTD?  

I asked how many times you can egg share when I was last there and Jackie told me 3 times but depends on consultant if you can do more or less? 

Thinking of you 

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

jo not long then hope it all goes very well

kirst - oh dont give up yet how many days left till otd        
im not sure about how many times u can egg share but what about if ur recipient got a bfp, would that count, i hope  it all turns out well but if not hope u can go again,

im not confident im going to get enough eggs 4 egg share or i might just scrape through, so does anyone know if u do only get say 8 or nine eggs would they accept you again for another egg share or not.

i start drugs tomorrow !!! thank got i read paper work as was going to start jabbing tonight.

i know Dr A said not for me to worry about the bit of bleeding im having but i do hope its not going to hinder anything, specially with this sickness ive been getting.

so guys for those that who know when do u start drinking pineapple juice/ milk / and brazil nuts is it when u start stimmming or just when ever


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

Re the egg share, I have read that some women if they don't get enough eggs or say 7/8 then they decide to donate all to the recipient and then they get a free go the next time and get to keep all of their eggs.  I think this is to give them a better chance of fertilisation for both donor and egg recipent as obviously more eggs equals better chances.  I guess you could ask this question if its something you would consider?

Re the drinks/nuts -  milk defo during stimms as its got protien in it to help with the eggs/numbers and development.  with the pineapple/ brazils def during two week wait but you could start during stimms.  You don't need to over do it though if you are doing both, a glass of pineapple and a 4/5 nuts  is enough, you don't need to gorge on them or drink until you are bursting.  

P x


----------



## kirst01

Pigloo- thanks. Tested yesterday and got a BFN!! My OTD is 3RD april- 14 days after E/T. I did question this as both you and jo were 14 days after e/c. I have rang and spoke to Jacky- she said to up the pessaries and I asked about egg sharing again, and she said its up to the doctor but there is a good chance I could as I got a good number of eggs  . If not I'll have to move to a clinic further away, as financially we wouldnt be able to do it any other way!! I felt bad enough last time when the DR said 'you were the only one in the group to not get BFP, so we had a meeting about you- gee thanks, if I didnt feel bad enough!!!  

Nat- that has flown around. I think you need to get a minimum of 8 eggs- 4 each- which I am sure you will. And the jabbing commences tomorrow?? Fun....I'll keep everything crossed for you.   

xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks guys

pig - i read that about donating all your eggs to sharer and then u having a free go but for some reason dont think lwc do that but the nhs ones do do that im sure you have that option at CFL when doing my research.

just panicking a bit as the more i read about amh levels the more i think im not going to get enough and if i do only get 8 thats 4 each its not many to play with - i know it only takes 1 but just having all these worries - what will be will be i suppose. i mean ive actually been pregnant 4 times so im just hoping that even if we only get a few eggies thay are good ones   

its so hard before ellie all i wanted was to be a mum - prob the same thoughts u and kirst have and didn't know what id do if i never got there but now the want for a sibling is so strong too its strange u always want more of what ever you cant have dont you. 

you and kist will both get your bfps soon and once u do, u will understand how im feeling - i do feel so very very lucky but i love ellie so much and i dont want her to be alone in life i think siblings are important - love mine to bits and want Ellie to have the same.
any way hang on in there kirst and thanks for the info on pine apple juice p xx
p


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I guess you could ask them but if they say no then you'll just have to try and stay positive, like you say it does only take one but i can understand that its alot of pressure the fewer eggs you have. I would be feeling exactly the same. All i can say is make sure you get plenty of protien while stimming as lots of girls who have had a few cycles have said they got more eggs when they upped their protien. You can get it from food like chicken, cheese, eggs but if you are struggling you could take a whey (not soy) protien drink or the dreaded wheatgrass . I opted for the protien drink and ordered it of internet (www.solgar.co.uk) I found a few FF'rs on here who have used it, one of them got 19 eggs and I got 16 but being my first time I don't know how much of a difference it did actually make but I will be making sure I get the recommended 60mg of daily protien intake again and I will prob order the drink. I also took Zita west fertility supplements, again i ordered off the internet. The only thing I didn't do and will do different this time is to do the accupuncture/reflexology. I did have my IVF companion CD which was good for PMA and relaxation but I have read so much about accupuncture that I think i'll give it a go. Last time I was soo negative about getting a BFP so much so that half way through 2ww I was in tears, convinced it was a BFN. I need to try and be a bit more positive next time but I find it soooo hard, I think its cause I want it so much that i'm convinced it won't work.

I'm just wondering how many ampules of Menopur I'll be on, I was on 225 Gonal F?

I can understand your desire for a sibling, I would want a sibling for any child we have.

P x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nat4353

thanks p lots of use full info 


i was on 3 amps of menepour at the time i was 25 and my fsh was 6.9 didn't know what my amh was - i think 3 is the regular dose for some one who has not had problems - someone may come along with more info xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Sorry girls ME POST

After celebrating with no blood this morning I have CONSTANTLY been bleeding since 11am     .  Have used 2 saintary towels and soaked through (sorry I know far too much info).

No pain but LOADS of blood - more than I've ever had since BFP - only ever blood when wiped never had to use sanitary towel    

Gave it a couple of hrs and rang Gynae Ward as Dr said to do when I was there Tue.  Nurse said there nothing they can do - If I can cope with the bleeding to stay at home!  "What does that mean?" I said.  "Unless blood running down my legs and doubled over in pain you just need to stay at home"

Load of help eh??!!!    

Said it's either early pregnancy problems or miscarriage unfortunatly - was very blunt with me


----------



## jarjj

So now I'm on sofa - where I've been mostly since last Fri and      .

Nurse said they won't re-scan until Wed so I'm stuck in limbo until scan @ clinic on Tue.    


Really lost all hope though - this can't be good!  Have sobbed my heart out.

This is so cruel and unfair to let me get this far......

 to you all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh hun I am so sorry your going through this, it must be shattering.  

Is there no private clinic's around you?? Normally you can get one done asap for about £90?
Might be worth calling round

N xxxx


----------



## jarjj

N,

I'm going to check on line now.

To be honest I can't even think straight at min.    



Joanne

x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I know you want reasurance but to be honest, having been through this with me and my sister who was 9 weeks when she went through it, there is literally nothing they can do and all you can do is hope the bleeding stops.  I know its not what you want to hear and I know exactly what you are feeling..totally helpless and for someone to just make it stop  .  If you can get a private scan and it will put your mind at ease then go for it but they still won't be able to do anything to stop the bleeding.

I'm thinking of you honey and hopefully the bleeding will stop as it has done before.   Remember what has been said about twin pregnancies and bleeding, also lots of women have had heavy bleeding and still gone on to have healthy babies.  I still think you are in with a fighting chance hun

Thinking of you 

pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks P

You're all soooo supportive when you all got your own worries.

I'm not gonna get scan.  Am just gonn see what happens on Tue.  What will be will be at the end of the day.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Keep positive, i know its hard to do but remember you have two in there.  Also I have read about women who have had something called a haematoma which is like a blood clot sort of thing that just keeps bleeding every now and then and it goes on right through but doesn't necessarily affect the baby. Loads of possibilities.


----------



## Pigloo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138701.0

Have a look at this FF its called diary Armi's hypochondriachal 2WW ICSI 1 BFP ( and NOW ICSI 2)BFP..now bleeding

Just goes to show anythings possible.

P x


----------



## kirst01

Jo- I really hope everything is ok at your scan. Please take care of yourself and your little embies

xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks P and Kirsty

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh jo       bless you how awfull for you

i know that baby bond in gosforth do private scans they are very very good there equipment is of very high standards compared to hospital
the sonographer that i seen there a few times also works at thr rvi hospital - its 90 for the scan u will want xxxxx

they are busy on sat but may fit u in - failing that go to and e and demand to be scanned, and seen by some one     that everything is ok i so do


----------



## nat4353

p just read the end few pages of that story, so bleeding can be diffrent things jo


----------



## jarjj

P,

Thanks  - have read her story.

Still dunno where I am or what's going on.  Gonna TRY and remain as calm as I can and see what happens @ scan on Tue.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo -   

AFM - Well I rang Gateshead yesterday to ask them if they wanted my LWC notes in advanced of my appointment and they said just to bring them with me.  Also they told me i didn't need to go to their womens clinic for an appointment first (which is where my appt has been booked for 21st April) so I queried this again as they said they would cancel it and make me an appointment at the Fertility Unit direct with the consultant but I hadn't heard anything.  Receptionist said she would check and send me an appointment out in the post, I am hoping i'll get it tomorrow if she sorted it on Thursday when I spoke to her.  Not sure how efficient they are yet, Sarah at LWC was really efficient, not many like that.  Anyway, I'm hoping that we get an appointment sooner than 21st April just so we can get an idea of when we can start tx and what the protocol will be atc.

I have also been googling using menopur v's Gonal F as I responded well on the Gonal F, apparently Menopur has really good results so hopefully I'll respond well and hopefully get some frosties too  

At the moment just trying to be good and shed a few pounds, but going to have a few glasses of vino tonight, well why not its friday and had a long week at work!

P x


----------



## nat4353

dont blame you one bit pig enjoy !!!

your appointment will fly round with gateshead

well ive been getting bad tummy cramps just before wish it would go away


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - i know i'll be jabbing again before i know it, better stock up on the EMLA cream, oh i had nearly forgotten about how i hate those needles as well!  

If i had the choice (which I do i guess) i would have a bash at DIUI but the vial of donor sperm that we have is only suitable for IVF/ICSI.  We opted for the cheaper donor option, i.e they only send you 20mil as they say you don't need more than that for IVF so we ordered 2 so remaining one still at LWC.  I will ask the clinic what they think we can always order more if we want to do IUI. I guess statisically we prob have a better chance with IVF/ICSI though so will prob just do that.

Hopefully your tummy cramps will ease when you start the jabs.  I remember getting cramps mid way through taking the pill.  

Good luck with first jab  
Px


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - found this from a post on the feb/mar thread on what to take during tx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Looks like you would need a small bank loan but worth noting 

P x


----------



## nat4353

cool p thank u xx

ive just been reading the ask an embryologist even though its now shut u can look at old questions all rather intresting xx


----------



## jarjj

Morning girsl

P - hope you enjoyed your drink or 2  .

Nat- hope cramps ease up.

Bleeding eased up yesterdat t-time to hardly anything   .  Got VERY excited this morning when there was NO blood.  Now though it's pouring outta me and having to use night time sanitary towels       

I know there lots of good stories but can't see it happening with me.     

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - my bleeding eased when i was lying or sitting down but as soon as i started to move or stand up it came out (gravity) 

Really hope you are one of the success stories hun xx

P x


----------



## Pigloo

urggh had 4 glasses of wine over 4 hours anf feel rough..can't drink anymore   

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

That's what mine like.  Can feel it come out when stand up.   

xx


----------



## kirst01

Morning

Joanne   .

Pigloo- how are you?

I had a couple of glasses last night. AF arrived this morning in full flow...so thats it for me and the little embies!!Gutted   
Dont really know what to do now. Clinic still want me to test next Saturday-I think I am going to try and scrape enough money for 1 more go, but change clinics. This is the 2nd time AF has arrived 12 days after collection!! 

xx


----------



## whisks

joanne-i am thinking of you and hope that your scan on tuesday brings you good news  

i had my 12 week scan/antenatal app't at hospital yesterday and all is well, baby was moving legs and arms alot and it was amazing to see. they also measured the nuchal fold which was in the normal range but got to wait on blood results to know definite risk factor. will have my next scan on 14th may and i can't wait!!!

pigloo- did you get the snappers ok?

whisks xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi from a lurker

I have been following your progress from a distance and been keeping my fingers crossed for all of you   

Jo - I have not dared post before now as I didn't want to jinx things for you or give false hope, or make you feel down cos obviously you know that my BFP ended sadly, but I can't read any longer without just giving you the hugest cyber hug       Believe me I know exactly how you are feeling just now, it's the most awful feeling to be in limber land, to fear the worst, but yet to have that tiny bit of hope still lingering at the back of your mind. The wait for the scan is awful and no matter how much you bleed you won't believe anything really until the scan. I am praying for you that you are just experiencing the heavy bleed that happens with some twin pregnancies and that all is ok. I was classed as 7wks 2 days when I miscarried and I knew it had happened as I felt it pass, and also saw it. It was different to clot of blood, so hopefully as you havent had this, it is maybe a good sign. Also I had terrible terrible cramps all day the day I miscarried and you don't seem to be experiencing cramps? Hopefully all good signs!

I hope my post hasn't offended or upset anyone as content is quite graphic  

Love to all
Tracy


----------



## jarjj

Tracey

You not upset me Hun, I have not had cramps - just LOTS of bleeding.       

Only 3 more days though and I'll know either way.  Have       most of today on DP's shoulder and on best friend's.

I know it's not certain until Tue but VERY hard to remain positive with amount of blood     .

Kirsty - I'm soo soooooo sorry hun - lots and lots of      

Whisks - How amazing you saw your baby moving about.  Wonderful news - so happy for you and DP.  

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Whisks, so sorry for not messaging you earlier, i did start to do a post and got side tracked as i was at work and then it just slipped my mind.  Yes i got them, thankyou so much for taking the time to post them for me, i really appreciate it (and so will my fingers )  Fab news on the scan hun, i'm sure your bloods will be fine.

Miss TC - nice to hear from you and nice to know you are still around.

AFM - just been and put some money in our savings today and then spent some on some vitamins/supplements for next tx, came to nearly £40!!!!!
Got some clothes for me tooha!!  DP been for MRI scan on his knees at Darlington this afternoon and now we both tucking into a subway sarnie..ah well have to blow the diet now and then  

P


----------



## jarjj

P - Subway - YUMMIE!!

Well I went to A+E as Gynae wouldn't see me.  They had to speak to Gynae Ward who still won't let me have early scan.

They checked my cervix - which is still closed but CAN'T guarantee I'm not miscarrying.        Dr who checked my cervix lost twins @ 6 months preg and stupid young nurse kept talking 'bout how much she wanna have a baby!!    .  Then said why do I want another baby in anycase if I got 3 kids!!!!!!   

INSENSITIVE BLOODY COW

So I'm no further forward.       I hardly slept last night.  My head is thumping, my heart aches - and don't feel like I have another   in me. (bet i do though!)

Just WISH we knew 1 way or another.  So hard to be brave infront of kids.

xx


----------



## nat4353

jo       rolll on this scan xxxx poor u     all u can do is rest i suppose and i hope its a happy ending- hows ur dp doing

kirst    so sorry hun, when and where do u think u will go next willl it be egg share - i know CFL do egg share

p - i know the vitamins cost a small fortune dont they yummy a sub way enjoy

hi mrs tc - hope ur ok

afm - took jack to a bowling party this morning and have spent sometime in the garden as the weather is nice

do u stand up to do injection xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

I had injections lying down and standing up.

Dp is holding up -just - said he more upset 'bout me.  Think we both TRYING to be brave for the other one.  He was meant to be having boys night out - just playing cards @ his mates but he staying in with me.

I'll probably be asleep in an hr.

Checked on Babybond web site - see if I could get in before Tue for scan as JUST NEED TO KNOW.  They got none available until 3rd april

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I always had mind standing up.

Jo - i hope your bleeding eases up soon, I can understand you wanting to know one way or the other  

Kirst - Gateshead got really good success rates for % of ladies who have live births from BFP.  They are ranked 6th in the country, not sure if they do egg share?  Give them a ring.

Pigloo x


----------



## kirst01

Morning

Nat- I might try gateshead or CFL. Hopefully they will let me egg share!!

Pigloo- I might give them a ring. I just think it is time for a change...getting a bit disheartened with LWC. All the staff are fab, and I oculdnt fault them, but 2 BFN makes me think its tiem to try somewhere else.

Jo-thinking of you hun

xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Kirsty

Am going to ring LWC tomorrow - see if they can possibly push me in for scan tomorrow. 

DP had few interviews but no job yet.  He got phone interview Tue @ 1pm - just said to him the other day - hopefully we'll get good news at scan THEN he'll get good news at interview.  REALLY can't see any good news @ scan though.     

No blood during night - but LOADS now I'm up and awake!!      DOn't understand it!!

xx


----------



## kirst01

They should be able to push you in I would have thought. I am really sorry you have to go throught this, it must be awful for you.    

 that both you and DP get brill news on tuesday, a double whammy would be fab. And   that you are just one of the woment who bleed during pregnancy. 
What time is your scan on tuesday hun

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi kirst - dont think gates head do egg share and i know well 2 years ago for private they had a 6m waiting list as they are very small clinic but things may have changed in the past few years.
as for cfl i thought they were fine much bigger very busy - people say its like a conveyor belt but i didn't feel this yes u might have to wait a bit before appointment like u do at your gps and you dont always see the same people, but everyone was lovely and on ec and et they were all fantastic.
I didn't go back to them as there was a cock up long story but my tx there was nhs but i had paid for the drugs ready to go private with them as dident think i was at top of list,  so lost out on drug money which was fine but they said i also needed to pay for consultation this was after tx had been done if i wanted to go back there for tx ( as that had been done b4 hand, so if i had of gone this time i would have had to pay the outstanding 300 + 400 for new consultation where as at LWC i got free consultation so opted for the cheaper option, CFL have said they do not want the payment off me unless i go back for tx     dont understand what the difference is 

but apart from that i couldn't really fault them well they gave me my little Ellie so i can i - also they are a much bigger clinic and treat older ladies ladies with lots of different problems and through research this can bring live birth percentage down - last time i looked it was about the same as lwc about 23%


----------



## nat4353

hiya jo yes beg them to do it for u it will be a day less of worry hopfully im sure they will, hope ur hubbys inteview brings good news is it with tesco bank by any chance as sister in law just had phone interview with them and got to 2ed stage xx


----------



## nat4353

oh yeah injection was a doddle i stood up dp did it, i put a pack of frozen peas on 1st and dp rememberd to push it in slow dident even feel it lol

about an hour later felt a little achy in the area. is that normal

also we drew up just over the 50 got rid of air bubbles a bit spat out - i almost had a heart attack lol is that right we checked and it hadent gone below the 50 

thanks nat


----------



## kirst01

Hiya NAt

I am so confused about what to do. I dont know whether to see if I will be able to do another egg share at LWC. DR A said that if someone has had 2 failed cycles they dont normally let you egg share but the nurse said becasue I produced a good number of eggs there is a chance I could do it again. 

I haev heard a lot of good things about CFL- I might give them a ring. Its just hard to know what to do for the best.    xx


----------



## nat4353

kirst - you produced a good amount of eggs so i cant see why not i mean with ivf it can take a few goes, do u know if your recipients got a bfp with either cycle.

id ask lwc first see what they say then at least u have ur options also i know care in Manchester do egg share but not sure how many bfns they accept but they r good too but i mean would u need to tell them that u have done egg share in the past - they prob would ask.

know its a long shot but maybe on your next cycle try acupuncture or something different u have done this time, what is your reason for needing ivf if u dont mind me asking, im sure u will be third time lucky - u have lots of eggs, u got to blasts u will get there in the end


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya kirst - I think if you are disheartened with your clinic its a good reason for trying elsewhere. I agree that the staff at LWC are lovely but i don't know of anyone on this thread who has had a BFP without problems and I know theres not many on this thread  (Nat not wanting to worry you honestly, and i bet you will be the first  ). 

From the HFEA stats LWC are 19% for live births and Gateshead 34% (national average is 32%)  not sure about CfL I did look them up a while ago and I think it was 28% but Nat will know.  My experience of CfL (we didn't get to tx) we had long waits in between DPs tests to go and get results he had op in October and we had to wait until December to get results!!!! not sure if that was due to the tissues samples having to be sent away and analysed or what but thats a long time to wait to find out if you can father children.  

When we finally got there in Dec we had a five minute apt to say sorry but no we didn't find any sperm   we will put you on donor waiting list (they had already put us on it last May09 and we are still waiting and have not heard from them since hence we went to LWC.  So from tx side of things I can't comment but as regards tests and things they are very slow. 

I waited nearly 3 months to get an apt for a HSG test, this came while we were in the middle of tx with LWC.  You almost feel like they have forgotten abt you unless you are in the middle of tx. It basically took us 8 months to find out if DP had any sperm as they were having problems getting operating slots at the RVI (not their fault there) DP said he would only go back there as a last resort.  However, some people have good experiences, if you're a straight forward case it seems you will be fine, not sure about how they would handle egg share, i'm sure you would be fine but maybe post somewhere on here to see if anybody has had any experience of egg share there.  Oh also they never stick to appt times, we would nearly always wait 45 mins to an hour over our apt time.  

I'm sure you will get lots of conflicting opinions much the same as anywhere i guess as people will speak from experience.

Jo - hope you get to have a scan tomorrow, as long as you got know clots i'm sure they are still hanging on in there, you would know if they weren't.


----------



## Pigloo

Another possibility is James Cook in Middlesbrough, my friend had a baby through ICSI with them about 4 years ago.  Maybe worth noting before making a final decision??  Their live birth stats are 30% from the HFEA website it looks like they do egg share.


----------



## nat4353

hi p - yes everyone has different experience dont they we were nhs funded on ours and the wait on the list took a year and a half but that depends on what primary health care ur under think im newcaste lright just went on hfea

and since november i think new figures have come in as they were higher for lwc in nov 

anyway

lwc  ivfs 142 icsi 72  19.8% live bfp

cfl ivfs 373  icsi 397  26.5% live birth this has gone up a few % every time i look.

james cook  73 ivfs icsi 244  30% live birth

care manchester 686 icsi 752 ivfs 29% live birth

dont look too good for lwc but im surev all the other clinics dont go to blasts they as the norm do day 3 !!!!!
i know james cook usually ask women who need donors to get there own donors if they can so they only take on egg share every so often i did phone them in nov.

also just to add my friend got a bfp on her 2ed tx at cfl both of us were text book 

ive decided im having embies put back at day 3 got to go with my gut as had almost convinced myself if can go 2 blasts    i even get that far xx


----------



## nat4353

emmm u can use doner eggs at gateshead so maybe they do do egg share but cant find any info !!!!

also last tx i had ec on the 19th and et on the 21st so is that a 3 or 2 day transfere what do they class as day 1 xx


----------



## kirst01

Just wrote a massive reply and then pressed delet  

Pigloo- thanks for that, I think I will get my follow up with Dr A and see if I can egg share again, if not I will look into all the other hospitals in the area. I agree with you that they dont seem to have much luck with BFP (apart from Jo  )

Nat- DH has low sperm count, his DD lives with us but at the time she was concieved his then wife was sleeping with a couple of other people (lovely woman-not), and they were using contracepives at the time, so there is uncertanty over whether he is the dad or not. He has brought her up himself since the ex walked out when DD was 4 after becoming pregnant to the man she is now with, and she sees her maybe 3 times a year, depsite only living a 10min bus ride away. Phew- it actually good to get that off my chest!! Anyhow, rant over..we have been told we could concieve naturally but after 7 years of trying it doesnt look like it will happen!!  
I didnt egg share on my 1st go, but I did have acupunture, which I found to be very stressful!!! I knwo I am weird as it is supposed to relax, but it was completely stressful.
I know that next time I am going to have 3 day transfer, 2 good blast transfers and still BFN!! I will see at my follow up if recipient got BFP- if she did(fingers crossed for her) I shoudl eb ok to egg share.  

Jo-hope your ok hun  
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Wow - We busy this morning ladies. 

I have been in touch with a few woman who had tx @ LWC who didn't post on this thread.  One was recipient who got pregnant on 3rd tx but miscarried  .  Another one got pregnant and had baby last yr, and another is 5 months pregnant.  So I suppose there is success stories and maybe like all clinic they'll have BFN and ladies unfortunatly loosing babies   .

Nat - I'm expecting YOU to be the next BFP success story and have baby or 2   

Wishing EVERYONE with future tx LOTS AND LOTS OF LUCK.        

No blood overnight - but LOTS again today - seems to last 4-5hrs then eases off!     - No clue what's going on!!

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh kirst - what an awful ex wife but what a dreadful mother how can she do that to a child then bring up another one and only live 10mins away - wow how good of a guy is your hubby     good things will come to good people and u will get ur turn. does he ever think he would get DNA just 2 know or would it be too scary, although who cares hes a fantastic dad regardless, its such a shame that u r now having trouble yourself to get ur baby.

jo - well thats made me feel a little better and yes ivf is pot luck in my opinion but we all want to have some sort of control over our destiny i suppose.
another thing jo if thjis was pray not a miscarriage would u not have passed something by now  so im thinking that it looks more positive than u think as how long does a miscarriage take ??

im daft as a brush maybe verging on loopy but last tx i prayed every night to the roman god of fertility !!!!! ill send a word her way for you to keep ur embies snug 

oh i do hope i get a bfp or even get enough eggs so i can egg share again im not positive but i wasn't the last time but you got to be in with a chance xxxxx


----------



## kirst01

HIya Nat

She didnt even get her a b-day pressy this year...its crap, but when she left she didnt see her for 6 months, and in the 10 years she has had her stay over 2 nights as we were really stuck. He would never want a DNA- like you say, the outcome might not be nice. He is a really good dad, and its   he might not get the chance to have another child!! I just hate the ex for what she has done, and if DD isnt DH's then we have lost out on treatment on the NHS, which could have helped. But fingers crossed...you, me and pigloo will have BFP and Jo will have a Xmas baby(ies).
I so hope you get enough eggs to let you share again, I'm sure you will   . And you have to keep PMA PMA, and you are in with every chance!!!!

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

When I came outta A+E yesterday I popped in hospital chapel and said prayer for me and precious embies.

Even filled out prayer card so hopefully others will pray for me and my precious load .


xx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Joanne

I am sure they will. I am thinking of you and the embies and praying that they are still tightly snuggled in. 

xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - My ec was on 24th feb and et on 27th and they classed that as a day 3.  From your dates it looks like you had a day 2 transfer. At day 3 cells should be between 6 and 8 cell and I had a 7 and 8 cell put back.  day 2 should be between 4  and 6 so you could prob also calculate by how many cells your embryo was at the time.  I'm sure you'll get some good embies to put back   

Kirst - let us know what you decide, (p.s your hubby's ex sounds like a right  ) 

Jo - hope you get your scan tomorrow.

P x


----------



## kirst01

P- OTD not until next Saturday, so will make an appointment nearer the time. Why they want me to test still is  . I know what my AF is and I have had it!!! Hopefully after speaking to Dr A things will be a lot clearer! She is a complete   !!! When do you have your first appointment??

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

well just had a tonne of veg and shepherds pie, im now stuffed   

kirst - bit crap u have to test on sat when u no AF has turned up, but suppose there must be people out there who still get a bfp 
so where did u have your 1st cycle was that also at lwc??

pig - thanks u for the info i cant remember the amount of cells but they were class a so must have been the 6 cell i suppose, 

jo - well i so hope god is listening to you i really do     are you going to phone them 1st thing and try to get in 

will do 2ed injection in bit that's if i can move off this sofa - ive had a busy day im tired


----------



## Pigloo

Nat I have found some new smileys

I have been  and  and now i'm about to 

hehehe too much time on my hands..not


----------



## nat4353

i know there great im spending far to much time on here too

i found you ][url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]

jo - ][url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]

kirst -

oh and me ][url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]

hehe far too much time on my hands

for some reason it has started doubling up and leaving writing !!!!    dont know why its doing that


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - thats 

I'm just on free smileys and having a look around, poor DP 

P x


----------



## jarjj

Nat and P


LOVE IT!!


xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Well it was supposed to be 21st April but that was in the Womens clinic at Gateshead and I don't need to go there I can bypass that and go straight to the Fertility unit apparently so they are cancelling that appt on 21st and sending me another so maybe earlier (hopefully) but could be later too?  I'm hoping to get a letter in the post today otherwise I'll ring them.

Jo - Hows the bleeding today, have you managed to get a scan today?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Hope you get letter today.

Clinic all on training course today but gonna scan me on their lunch break @12.

Am scared to go 'cos don't want to know -if it's bad news    

Bleeding eased off yesterday and this morning - now only when I wipe but bright red and lots.

been googling (bad idea) - can drive yourself mad!!

Either way we'll know withing 2 hrs - just       it's good news

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - Hope its good news, I think it will be  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Got my appointment through from Gateshead..we got to go TOMORROW at 1pm


----------



## jarjj

Scan showed twin  pregnancy - but could only find 1 heartbeat (am VERY greatful for 1 heartbeat!!).

Could see on scan blood and that I'll bleed more.  Still classed as threatened miscarriage  .  Wants to see me again in a fortnight. Can't guarantee anything - said to continue with 3 pesseries and rest.

Got scan @ Hospital Wed - see what they say.

I feel re-assured to at least know I'm still pregnant.   jackie said I could continue bleeding and all I can do is see what scan's say.

 to all

P - WOW!!!!  Tomorrow GREAT NEWS HUN xxxxxx

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Good news, did they say why you were bleeding?  Maybe the other one coming away?

Yes, I rang them to find out where my appointment was and apparently they were trying to phone me on Friday but receptionist was putting an extra 7 in my phone no so thats why she didn't get through.  She asked if it was too short notice for us to go tomorrow and of course I said NO!!!! So hopefully we'll get some good news about starting tx again soon. At least we don't have to wait until 21st April now.  Just need the witch to arrive on time prob around 10th April but could be late from tx.  Not sure how many cycles they will want me to have before I can start again but will find out tomorrow!

P


----------



## jarjj

P

Such great news.  

My af was bout 2wks late after my failed tx.  I started tx on next af - so only 2months apart.

Dr A didn't say why bleed was there - should have asked but all I was bothered about was if I was still pregnant.  Just said he could see more blood ready to come out.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - so do you think they will start me after my next AF??

I can imagine you were just relieved to see a heartbeat that you didn't ask.  He may not have known anyway?  I guess you could ask on Wednesday?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

I have failed tx (af started Dec).  No af until beggining Feb - I was really worried something wrong and even did HPT  .  Dr A said it sometimes takes time for body to regulate itself after tx.

So I started pill Feb and e/c back end of Feb - so hopefully you can start again staight away at next af.  Suppose it depends on their protocols but fingers crossed. 

I'll be asking on Wed if they can see any reason for bleed.

Has anyone heard from EllasMummy?



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I don't want to rush into it as I want my body to have a chance to recover and I guess they will so I'll just see what they say, if they say its fine to start at next AF I will, i've heard conflicting things about how long you should leave it between txx some say 3 months, or 2 AFs others say 1, I read you have best chance of falling pregnant if you do it within 3 months.  Not long to wait to find out though  

Ellasmummy - Hope you are ok and if you're reading and feel up to it drop us a line to let us know you are ok hun


----------



## jarjj

P

I thought it was 3 months between tx as well.

You'll know tomorrow  

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Good news all round on here today, hope it stays that way x


----------



## nat4353

just a quick one from me for now

fab news jo     
and p great ur getting seen tomorrow

bac in a bit xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi everyone

im so angry right now, just been reading an article in the' what the papers say' bit on here its about the conservatives stopping free ivf and lifestyle operations anyway wasn't so much the article but the comments made by the newspapers readers well a few

omg small minded man 
apparently we all want designer babies have put our carers first have been to ibiza caught stds in our teens oh and we shouldn't get ivf as there are lots of children out there who need adopting oh and we cant get pregnant as we are all over weight then to top it off ( he must not have a wife this guy no woman could put up with him ) we shouldn't even have the option of birthing pools its not necessary and costs the nhs as 2 midwives have to be there    

only read the artical if u want to be made   off im actually fuming - stupid man i mean he got lots of responses from sensible people with facts ahhhhh


----------



## nat4353

anyway

like i said so happy jo      that u still have an embie in there, did they say that the other was gone ??  just i know the hb starts in the 6th week some times not picked up till 7th so u never know may get surprise at next scan.
how did hubbys interview go hope it went well.

p - loks like its all go for you hope all goes well for your next tx - did u ever find out if they do egg share there.

afm met friends with ellie this morning, then did a spot of food shopping and then went to stock up on more vitamins £45 i spent in Holland and barrett i should be beaming with health the amount im having    

3rd injection done - did u always do on same side or take it in turns. i have scan on 6th do they ring and give u time or do u need to phone them.
acupuncture again tomorrow gosh the weeks r flying round now 

off to find something nice to eat


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

Arghhhh I couldn't possibly read that article, some people have no idea what they are talking about and I can't stand the way they class IVF as a lifestyle choice..i mean i'm sure all those infertile couples really didn't choose to be infertile..ANOTHER REASON NOT TO VOTE CONSERVATIVE..oh i'm getting wound up now!!

RE  Injections...
I always did my injections standing up, I found it much easier (I did them myself) also I read you are more likely to bruise sitting down.  I always changed sides with the suprefact each day and when I came to do two at a time I did them on each side but I alternated the sides so one night suprefact on left Gonalf F on Right and then next night Suprefact on Right Gonal F on Left.  

RE Scans...
You need to ring and book your scans in every time so you will need to book your scan for the 6th.  Do it today to make sure you get in.  Then when you leave your appt on the 6th book in for the next date they give you nad do that all the way.

Re Me... 
Yes i'm off to clinic for 1pm, hope all goes ok and they say we can start with them.  Got my notes from LWC to take with me. I will need to start popping all of my pills, did you get the ones that girls were talking about on the link I sent to you on here, I got quite a few off her list.

P x


----------



## kirst01

Morning  

Nat- I love them pics, although I wish I looked like that in real life!!  

I hate the way people are penalised over IVF. Because DH has a daughter we have to pay privately regardless. I think everyone deserved at leat 1 free go on the NHS. I feel like I am being punished for not being able to get pregnant naturally.  

I have gone back to weight watchers, we are hoping to maybe have another go of tx in June, so it gives me time to get nice and healthy. I am just hoping Dr A allows me to egg share again!! 

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - Are you going to book follow up app once otd been?

P - Any news?  Hope things went GREAT @ appointment. Thinking of you.  

Nat - Dp's interview was with T-Mobile @ Doxford Park - didn't even pass the phone interview   .  Said he did really well but he more suited to customer service and they looking for Sales Advisors.    

That's 4 interviews this month and no job yet - really thought you could leave  a call centre job and get another one anywhere.  Not like it's rocket science!!

Scan tomorrow @ 11.15am     

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Kirst - I think we are going to be starting in June by the looks of things.

Jo - Hope your DH gets a job sorted soon, hows the bleeding now?

Well looks like Gateshead are going to see us and they said that they will do IVF for us and gave us the option of IUI but we don't have the sperm for IUI but would consider that as another option if this IVF didn't work but hopefully it will work for us.   

They are going to contact LWC to get our Sperm transported over there.  They want us to go back for a 2hour appt to sign consent forms etc and hopefully (they didn't mention it do the injection training and give us the drugs so we can get started) the next available appointment is not until 7th of June which is a bummer as it means we have to wait to get started just because we need to sign forms etc. Anyhoo hopefully we will be going again in June.

Hope I get as many eggs as I did last time and if so have some to freeze    They want me to send my FSH/LH test to them from CfL but I am just wondering whether or not to get it done again at GP as it may have changed since last June.  They didn't ask me to get it done again but that was for my benefit as much as anything else..

p x


----------



## nat4353

hi all

jo sorry ur hubby didn't get job hope he finds one soon  

p - i think it will be worth getting fsh done again just for ur own benefit im sure it will be the same although mine had gone up then came back down with my readings you need to have a couple done together as they do go up and down and its only if u have a few high readings that it may be time to worry.

other research says ur only as good as your highest fsh !! - regardless will be good to know in case they want to increase drugs etc im sure all will be fine though and u will get lots of eggies again

yeah p i was taking everything on that list anyway , but its been good to recap on when to take things and stop. 


kirst - its crap int it u have no children and are being denied a chance yes i agree u should be able to have one free go 

afm - had acupuncture very relaxing then went into town again in the pouring rain    
booked in scan it was the last appointment left   as i thought they would ring me hehe have booked all of mine in now in advance  

just a little worried when will say if i can do egg share or not if its at 2ed scan (after stimms) they would not have given me a chance to up dose or will they tell me on the third one by this i would have had chance to up dose as they go on follicle amounts to predict if u will get enough eggs.


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

Yes I think I will book an appointment and go and have it done again, I will ask them to do my e2 and LH test as well if they will.  Apparently FSH on its own is no good E2 levels have an effect on FSH i.e. if E2 levels are high they can give a false low FSH reading so think i'll get them all done.

Oops gotta dash, i'm at work and DP just pulled up (he's got the car today) will catch you all in a bit

See ya

Pig x


----------



## EllasMummy

Hi guys thanks for remembering me... i havnt forgotten about all you wonderful ladies....

I still havnt come on yet im on day 51.... so tomoro im acutally 4 weeks late, doctors said its down to my weight loss... but wait for this...

after all that and after needing it so bad... ive starteed 2 new jobs the ann summers one and im starting as a cambrdige diet consultant just goign through my training at moment... but i just woke up one day and decided i dont really want a baby anymore... its weird but the need just went. Im in a really happy place and happy with what i have thats not to say in the future i wont change my mind but right now were just plodding along rather happily and i love it... off to turkey for 7 days with just terry on 10th june for week... im now 9s 10lb... lol only 3lb til my goal which no doubt i'll loose this week ive gone from a 18-20 to a 10....

Im watching over all of nyou so glad you scan went ok and that u have one safely in theri but sorry one has gone to heaven hun... if any of u are on ******** pm and i'll add u so we can all stay i touch better....

DONE MY PARACHUTE JUMP IT WAS OUT OF THIS WORLD RAISED 1110.00 FOR TOMMYS BABY CHARITY XXX


----------



## Pigloo

ELLASMUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your alive.. and very much so by the sounds of it you sound really happy hun   

Wow your weight loss is amazing, you weigh the same as me at the moment, i'm 9stone 101b and i REALLY want to shift about 5lbs and i can't even do that!!!! You'll have to give me some advice.

Glad to hear you sound so content and a holiday to Turkey sounds just the ticket, I could do with one myself but this year is all treatment, treatment, treatment.

Hope your period shows up, you watch that dam witch will show her face in Turkey, free loading a holiday  

Can't belieeve you did a parachute jump, wowsers   you are extremely brave and all in a good cause as well.

I'll PM you re ********.

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Ellasmummy - just got an email to say you have added me as a friend (at work) so can't log on to **.

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Just spoke to LWC and my recipient got a   she hasn't been scanned yet though.  

Wish it could have been both of us i.e. I had a sticky one but I'm actually pleased for her, and its good news that my eggies have been so good..i feel really chuffed about that.  Just   that I get good eggs again for my next tx        

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Any news on your scan?


----------



## nat4353

hi ellas mum - glad your feelin so good about life will keep up with u on ********

pig - way thats fab news for your eggies so chuffed will they let u know more when she is scanned ( when would she be getting scanned) if not you can apply to hfea to see if it resulted in a live birth, but at least thats fab for you to know.



jo - so hope all is good today

will be back on later xxxx


----------



## nat4353

oh yeah my last pill today woo hoo when should i come on and will it be the same as a normal period !!!

also this first scan is to show what again  also p how many follicles did u have at 1st scan then at 2ed  and what is a good size follies as i keep reading about sizes and cant think back just so i know.


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys

Just lurking in again 

Jo  - Was hoping to read good news from your scan today          I am thinking of you honey     

Nat - I am recipient so can't answer your questions about follies and stuff, but I wish you all the luck in the world for your tx 

Pigloo - great news for your recipient  Sounds like you got good quality eggs hun so that bears well for your next tx 

Ellasmummy  - am so pleased to read that you are happy and content. You deserve some happiness. Also, WOW on the weight loss! You have done fabulous. I started a serious diet/change of routine 2 weeks ago. I have cut out fat and carbs from my diet and am eating fruit, veg and salad mostly with one piece of protein per day (ie salmon fillet/chicken breast etc) and also the odd Special K bar as treat. In the first 2 weeks I have managed to lose 7lb which I was quite chuffed about but my ultimate goal is to lose 2.5 stones! So definitely could do with some tips from you!

Kirst -  hope all is ok with you. Is it definitely over for you? I see your OTD not till Sat?

Take care all
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Pigloo

Miss TC - Thanks   So glad you have posted tonight, I was wondering if you could answer a question from a recipients point of view.  I was just wondering what the recipient has to go through in terms of preparing for the embryo transfer, i.e what drugs do you take etc.  I'm just concerned that maybe my progesterone levels were a bit low (i could be wrong) and that's maybe why my BFP didn't hang around and the bleeding started.  Obviously my eggs were good quality and both me and recipient got BFPs but our tx protocols will have been slightly different.  I just wondered as I don't know anything about how that side of things works.

Nat - My follies at ec were all over 14mm i had 15 between 14 and 18mm and 4  over 18mm. Looks like they like them to be over 14mm and out of my 8 eggs that i kept 7 were mature.  I don't think I will get to know anymore, they didn't say?  I guess I will just ring HFEA in 9 months or so  if I want to find out for definite.  At first stimms scan I had 10 follies and at second i had 19 follies.

I took my last pill on the Wednesday and AF arrived on the Sat night so yours should be about the same, both me and Jo stopped the same day and AF arrived the same night for us both.

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi tracy

im sure p will be along soon and answer my questions i just read ur ticker u have been through the mill    i noticed u have some snow babies     do u think u will be warming them up soon what are your plans ?  have all your tx been at LWC or have u been to different ones ( im just so nosey)   

im thinking of jo too so hope she is that busy celebrating that she hasn't had time to come on      let her have had good news today      

afm had a lady come round this morning at 10.30 to measure up 4 some new blinds wanting some fancy ones with patterns on - but had to blitz the house b4 hand   then went to dps parents 4 a cuppa and thats been my day not exciting one bit


----------



## MissTC

Pigloo said:


> Miss TC - Thanks  So glad you have posted tonight, I was wondering if you could answer a question from a recipients point of view. I was just wondering what the recipient has to go through in terms of preparing for the embryo transfer, i.e what drugs do you take etc. I'm just concerned that maybe my progesterone levels were a bit low (i could be wrong) and that's maybe why my BFP didn't hang around and the bleeding started. Obviously my eggs were good quality and both me and recipient got BFPs but our tx protocols will have been slightly different. I just wondered as I don't know anything about how that side of things works.


Hi Pigloo

To prepare for the transfer I start taking the Progynova tablets approx 2.5 weeks before treatment week. Dosage starts at 2mg per day, increasing gradually until eventually 8mg per day. 2 to 3 days before ET start using cyclogest pessaries - 2 per day. That's the standard drugs. On one of my tx I also did gestone injections every other day, and clexane injections every day into my tummy.

On my last tx when I got BFP, once the cramps/spotting started I upped the pessaries to 3 per day as per clinic, but unfortunately didn't do any good. On the BFP cycle the only drugs I took where the pessaries and the progynova. I think perhaps we were both just very unlucky honey   

Nat - hi hun. My first tx was at Leeds GI as a "fee paying" patient with my cousin as a known donor. The 4 since then have all been at LWC in Darlington. We went through so much heartache and then worry after the miscarriage in January, with the suspected ectopic and stuff that I didn't think I would ever be able to put myself through it all again, but I am gradually coming round to the idea now and we are thinking of waking up our snowblasts in July/August time 

Am really hoping Jo's silence is just cos she is celebrating good news  

Take care all of you, I wish you all love and luck
Tracy
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I posted answers to your questions just before your last post hun   

Miss TC - yeah i guess we both just been unlucky  , I asked at Darlington and at Gateshead about the cyclogest pessaries and progesterone and they both said the same that pregnancy wasn't quite right and just wasn't meant to be.  What is Progynova, what does that do? i'm guessing it is to build your lining or am I wrong??

So glad you are starting to feel stronger again and even thinking of waking up those snowbabes, wow thats exciting, really hope you get another BFP hun  

Jo -   that you are celebrating good news sweetie.

P x


----------



## nat4353

thanks pig just read ur reply 

just strange that jo not been on all day - im a little concerned        maybe we have just all become too addicted to this site hehe - shes probably doing something much more exciting, dp is watching the footy again so i have nothing better to do    

injection done for tonight been doing them at about 9pm by the time we get sorted and have tea its a good time 4 us 

p - do gates-head do egg share did u notice


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I know, its not like her not to keep us updated  (god i know what you mean about being on here, my DP gets cheesed off with it hahaha, he's been watching footy but gone to work now, he works nightshift so I can be on here to my hearts content now)  I told him if it wasn't for this site we wouldn't be where we are today!  

Not sure about the egg share at Gateshead I didn't ask, I could find out at my next appointment but its not until 7th June.  I didn't notice any stats on the HFEA site.  Any particular reason you want to know, i'm just being nosey tell be to mind my own business if you want  

P x


----------



## nat4353

just planning ahead i suppose, as they got good stats and would give them a try i suppose also closer for me to travel have had consultation in the past there, think if i was to have a private tx i would pick them but lets see how i get on here and weather i get to do the egg share
.

i have said to myself the outcome of what this tx will show in order from best to worst

best out come - do eggshare get BFP
                      cant do eggshare so pay for tx get bfp 
                      do eggshare get bfn - but have the option to egg share again
                      do eggshare get bfn - dident get enough eggs cant egg share again
                      cant do eggshare so pay for tx get bfn
worst outcome  dont respond to drugs/embies cant get put back !!!


its just such a feeling of the not knowing     whats going to happen and its always good to have a back up plan = dp is unaware of any back up plans yet but i always have them brewing lol


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - your like me, i plan ahead i was thinking on my 2ww about my (well our ) next step with Gateshead before I had even tested but i think its best so you don't find yourself on the spot when you get to a cross roads in your tx.  My DP just goes along with it, i think he just expects me to say right we can do either a,b or c and these are the reasons for and against and then he makes a decision based on that.  

Might be worth finding out what costs are at Gateshead for IVF/ICSI and then if you do find you have to pay for tx you can decide whether or not to pay for it at Gateshead or stay with LWC.  If you end up paying for tx you're not tied to LWC, just a thought.

P x


----------



## nat4353

exactly

just hope this one is egg share but im not expecting to get there so then have said we would pay for this full tx as private but they are giving us a 1000 reduction which i suppose is good but the drugs are expensive and with the nhs clinics u can shop around to get the best deal on your drugs, 

i got my drugs for £600 last time this time if i dont egg share the clinic charges 1100 i think for drug packages i know gonal f is more expensive though but im a bargain hunter and would have definitely got them cheaper hehe lets just pray for lots of follies is it at least 12 u have to have 

i agree dp always just goes along with me too - bless him he knows im right ALWAYS hehe


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - I can't remember now how many follies you have to have. 

Yes Gonal F is more expensive and they will prob put you on a high dose as well, you might surprise yourself and get enough to egg share, you're only young and sometimes tests don't always give the full picture     

Well i'm off to bed, got work tomorrow but its last day and then four days off wooohooo  

Speak later hun  

Night y'all

Pigloo x


----------



## kirst01

Morning

Joanne had her scan yesterday and it was the same as the other clinic- 1 heartbeat, and they cant see if the 2nd sac is viable. She has another scan on the 12th April-hopefully she will know then. She was feeling a bit tired yesterday, that is why she hasnt been on

Tracy- I think it is all over, I'll test on Saturday- Goodness knows why!! Then I'll have to think of what to do next. I am still chewing over whether I'll eb allowed to Egg Share again- I really hope so. 

Pigloo- Did they just tell you your recipient got a BFP. Dr A said I wouldnt be told!

Nat- I am sure you will produce lots of good follicles. I was worried in case I didnt. 

Hope everyone is ok..xxx


----------



## nat4353

hi kirst - i know a while back the clinic would  not tell you but i got told that they will tell you if you want it was also on a form i think  

id ring up and ask and say other people have been told,

hope u get a massive surprise on otd - u never know

glad that things are no worse for jo little emby stay snugg


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat

I did put on the form that I would like to know. I will ring up next week and ask.    I'll also need to arrange my follow up. If they will do another egg share I will stay at LWC but if not, there are clinics that will let you egg share if you have 2 or less BFN, they are just a bit further away. Fingers crossed LWC will let me.  .

Are you excited about starting treatment?

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Kirst - thanks for letting us know about Jo, gald things are still ok with the one embie she still has.

Re the egg recipient, i just phoned up and asked and they told me it was a BFP but not been scanned yet.  I would leave it 2 or three weeks before phoning.  It would have been my 7 week scan yesterday when I rang.  

Really hope you get a nice surprise on OTD.

Right, off to work girls

Catch you later

P x


----------



## kirst01

Pigloo- we all can and will be pregnant by the end of 2010. We'll all have lovely big Xmas bumps!!!!  

Sorry about what would have been your 7 week scan. Life is so unfair  

Have a good day at work


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - YES!!! We bloody well will, I demand to have a big fat bump when I sit down to my Christmas dinner, I want a bump even bigger than the Turkey lol  

I have just been looking at the tests I need to get done at GP  these are:
Day 3 FSH, Day 3 LH and Day 3 Estradil (E2) 

I reckon my day 3 is going to end up on a weekend for this cycle   ah well i'll just have to go in May if it does.

I'm also going to get my Progesterone levels checked 6 days after ET this time.

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

sounds like a plan      *

id be interested to see if my fsh has gone down any more with the abundance of wheatgrass ive been having - pity we cant just do these tests ourselves 

would also like to c what amh is just for interest's sake

off out now takin ellies to docs then meeting my friend who also has ivf baba for lunch

back on later as i think there is more footy on the telly

nat x


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - enjoy your lunch, speak to you all later.  

Yes those tests would be great if they could be done at home.  Think we would be obsessed with the though  

P


----------



## jarjj

Hello Ladies,

Have had quick read through last pages - Ellasmummy - Your weight loss is amazing!  Congrats on your news jobs.  

Kirsty let you know my news - sorry was not on - just felt bit yacky.  We are truly happy with 1 heartbeat - we will get confirmation if 2nd sac a viable pregnancy @ next scan.  They find haematoma (pocket of blood). Said they'll compare it with next scan but to monitor blood loss - been none today. 

P - I got told aswell that LWC didn't tell you recipients outcome.  I got told that I had to write to HFEA a yr after tx.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jo - I said it could be a haematoma, I'm just too good   lol well hopefully it will just bleed away and that will be it.  I'm sure you are happy with one heartbeat, I would be, good news there's no more blood today  

Nat - Just got my bumf through from Gateshead, all the consent forms (same as ones at LWC that we signed) I have to go for day 3 bloods as well so, i was going to get GP to do them but prob doesn't matter now.  As I said before i reckon it could land on a weekend   this month but hopefully not.  Also, it lists all the things they do and it says egg donation and donor insemination so might be worth investigating.

Pig xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I just rang and I was told (not naming names on here who told me) I was never told anything by them about not being able to ring so I did.  

P x


----------



## nat4353

jo so happy u have one hb fab news xxx and u have answers to what all the blood is    dont blame u for having a day off from here lol

p - glad u got forms

hi kisrt

afm im shattered very tired zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz need to get an early night ellie never sleeps through and its killing me i need sleeeeep    

hope these injections are doing there job as dont feel any different but then i didn't on the nasal spray 

stopped pill today still spotting but its been a bit more the last few days im sure ill come on fully soon - i have scan on tue will i still be on 4 scan as only a few days away 

night night all xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys

Jo - lovely news about your heartbeat hun, although I appreciate you must be feeling so anxious about the other little sac too.  I will hope for you that the second little embie shows viable on 12th April         At least you know what's causing the bleeding now, so hopefully you can relax slightly, although you will still be up in the air I imagine.  Sending big hugs your way  

Pigloo - Nat - Kirst    hope you are all ok this lovely Good Friday


----------



## nat4353

morning girlie's

kirst - is it otd today , really holding out for you hun even though u didn't think it could be so hope it is    

jo p and t what are your plans for the Easter weekend were not up to much going to dps parents tomorrow for lunch with his sisters 

jac (our foster son ) is off school for two weeks ( seems like there always off) so will have to think of things to keep him busy too

well tesco yesterday had almost no Easter eggs left  so had to grab what i can whilst i was there     so hope he is happy enough

afm - well i think the drugs are working ive been getting very bad headaches all my head and eyes for hours on end been drinking lots of water but nothing helps apart from a nights sleep feel ok now - got a new sort of contact Len's in so could be them but doubt it as ive worn contacts 4 years. 

im letting dp have a well deserved lie in i wonder what time he will get up we are both usually up at the crack of dawn it will do him good.

also p when did u stop taking your vitamins bor did u take them all the way through, im reading too much different things of when to stop and cant remember what i did last time.


----------



## MissTC

Morning

Kirst - did you do a HPT this morning hun?    

Nat - aw you poor thing now that side effects are kicking in. Just think though, it's all for the greater good  I bought our easter eggs about 4 weeks ago cos they go fast around here 

Have a good weekend everyone

Tx


----------



## kirst01

Mornign everyone- as I thought a BFN for me today!! Was expecting it , so just thinking through our options. Going to DH's gig tonight so going to go out and get well and truly sloshed!! It has been months since I have had a drink, and I think i deserve one!! We all do .

T-how are you? Do you have anything planned over Easter?

Nat- how old is foster son? Have you been to the forbidden corner in N.yorkshire? It is fab..fun for grown ups and adults alike!! www.theforbiddencorner.co.uk. When I went with DH and step daughter it cost £26 but we were there for a good 4 hours!!

Last day today then off for a week!! But cos of the chickens I have to be up to let them out, so dont get a lie in!! Grrrr....!! 
P-how are hun?

Joanne- hope you are resting up

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nat4353

hi kirst

so sorry hun    i know u sort of knew but it must still kill seeing it so sorry and hope ur dreams cum  true very soon R u going to ring lwc on tue to see if u can egg s again fingers crossed u can.

yes we have been there i loved it - in fact i was on my last 2ww when we went didn't realise how much walking was involved i was getting rather out of breath but we all luved it so will maybe go again soon - thanks for the link though

jack is 12 in may but he functions a lot younger hes got learning disability and ADHD but  the adhd is better now as the meds help - so yes forbidden corner is so his thing    

yes u get trolleyed and have fun let ur hair down your in complete need of it


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

over the past few months i keep cumin across statements of what gonnel and menopur is made from and have thought that they were a joke or ladies being funny    but it has now dawned on me that this must be true 

u may already know this but

The FSH drugs (gonal F, Menopur, Bravelle, Repronex, Follistim) are all basically the same thing. Some are derived from cultures of genetically modified Chinese hamster ovary (CHO) cells while other are extracted from human urine (collected from post-menopausal nuns).


----------



## kirst01

Nat  . I have never heard this  . My Dh works with adults with learning diasbilities. It must be really rewarding fostering. Have you fostered Jack long? I was knackered when I'd finished walking round the forbidden corner!! I am unfit anyways   but thought that would finish me off!!! 

x


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya girls

Kirst - sorry you have had your BFN confirmed today hun - you enjoy your night out.

Nat - I continued with the pregnacare vits all the way through ( i ran out of the Zita west)  that's all i took last time oh and lots of milk and water (i did the protein drinks through stimms.  Your headaches are prob the drugs they gave me headaches almost daily.

Yes I had read about the menopur being made from Post menopausal women, I read that Gonal F was man made and only contains FSH where as Menopur contains FSH and LH.  Conflicting reports on which one has more success, think it depends on the individual TBH.

AFM - no plans for the rest of the easter break, apart from painting tomorrow, got to finish glossing the doors into the kitchen.  Prob just chill with a dvd and some nice food tonight.

Pig x


----------



## MissTC

Evening 

Kirst - Aw hun, I know you were expecting it, but it must have still hurt anyway    Hope you are having a brill night tonight! I am envious as I am still off the alcohol. Not had any drink since BFP on 23 Dec!! Was told not allowed to have alcohol after the Methotrexate injection for up to 3 months! Almost there now though - I can see my large bacardi and coke waiting for me 

Also, the Forbidden Coner is just up the road from where I live  Surprisingly I have only been twice! It is a lovely day out up there though 

Pigloo - Oooh you making me feel bad! I have been supposed to have been glossing our hallway for about 2 months now and still not got round to doing it! 

Nat - bet you have a lovely 2 weeks off with Jack  I didn't know that about the hamster and nuns!   

Jo -  hope you are having a lovely but restful weekend honey

AFM took the pup down to my Mums this morning, then had coffee this afternoon with my youngest sister. Once Baz got back from playing football we went to Tesco and did a shop. Tomorrow mum is doing big lunch for the whole family, and on Monday think we are going to go out somewhere for the day with the dog. Not sure where to though? Dad has got a book of Yorkshire Walks so might pick one and try it. Not a very eventful weekend, but when you are not allowed to drink it kind of scuppers your choices a bit 

Take care all
Love
Tracy


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

miss tc - enjoy your walk tomorrow hope the rain stays away, oh i bet u cant wait 4 a drink     what are the reasons for not drinking for so long after, were doing the same all going to dpmums shes cooking dinner for everyone.

p enjoy your dvd what did u watch ?? was it any good we joined love film but never get round to watching them i should cancel it really

im stuffed now just had my tea and a cream egg cornetto getting in the spirit of easter      

nat


----------



## Pigloo

Happy Easter - hot chicks!!   

Nat - didn't get around to putting the DVD on (its from Lovefilm, The Proposal) 

Miss TC - Aw what kind of puppy have you got? I was trying to pursuade DP to let me get one but we are out at work etc,etc so i can't have one, i really want a little furbaby but I know how tying they are.

Kirst - hope you had a good night out, what is the Forbidden corner?

Jo - Hope you are well

P x (just sat down with a cuppa and a little Mars bar out of my easter egg)


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

well just got back from dps mums totally stuffed large roast lots of ic cream just minus the alcohol - had a good day nice to go somewhere else and let them do the cooking 

think were going to go jesmond Dene tomorrow to see the animals then on to a big park for the kids and have a walk the fresh air will do us good weather permitting that is though

hope we have all eaten too much choccy 

jo - hope ur ok , whens the next scan 

chat soon

natalie xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya everyone 

gosh its quite on here 

hope you are all having a good bank holiday

im DR using suprefact injections and last night read the instructions that comes in the box im now on day 6 of injections

anyway had the usual side effects etc etc and it says the drug is used for prostate cancer ( no mention of ivf as its prob not the original use)

but it did state 2 times that this medication is for the male and there is the same one but for female use ( im a little concerned now they have give me the wrong stuff    

can anyone remember if theres said the same - im sure its all fine as we are using it for ivf and not prostate cancer but would like some reassurance  ANYONE .

scan tomorrow and hope to start gonnel do u start it night of scan or the next day xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

I was on Suprefact but never fully read instructions - sorry.

So you'll prob start stims tomorrow or Wed - depends on what time you have scan tomorrow - mine was morning so started that night - P started stims day after.  They'll tell you tomorrow.

EPAU scan in 7 days - still got brown gunk (only when wipe) - hopefully end of haematoma.

Joanne
x
x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - Just had a look and mine says that the medicine is intended for men only?  I'm sure there is a logical explaination and that we are/have been taking the right one (if you find out let me know)

P x


----------



## whisks

hi nat

i did the same as you and read instructions/info leaflet after starting injections and mine said the same (only for men), i can't remember if i asked the nurses about it but don't worry i think it's just that it's original use is for men not women having ivf and that they have probably not made a product specifically for ivf as this one does the job. if you are really worried you could always ring the clinic just to put your mind at ease.

joanne - i'm so glad the bleeding has eased off/stopped for you  

take care 

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks - LURVE your scan pic!  

Woke up duing night to MORE bleeding - am SO sick!  Eased off again - just gonna have to accept this bleeding not gonna end soon!

EPAU scan in 6days      for a heartbeat.  I NEVER thought after getting BFP there would be so much worry.  Honestly don't think I'll fully relax until healthy, on time baby in our arms.

Still getting myself MEGA chewed 'bout pre-cancerous cells causing late miscarriage  .  Someone PM'D me who lost babies @ 16 + 20wks - know EllasMummy lost babies 'cos of this aswell.    

Have spoke to  Midwife, GP and Colposcopy Nurse who all said I SHOULDN'T have a problem.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Whisks - OMG how lovely to see your scan pic, I bet you are soo happy.

Jo - I wonder when your bleeding will stop, some women bleed all the way through but the good thing is it is not constant and it does stop.  I'm sure you will see a lovely heartbeat in 6 days.  I guess with the bleeding and the cervix thing you will be on edge all the way through but i'm sure if you are getting the proper care and attention there will be no problem  

Nat - did you find out about the Suprefact?

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

hi guys will be on in a bit to chat more but for now


with the gonnel pens i do follow instructions and put it to 37. and let a drop come out first dont i as im sure jackie told me this

but the nurse today never mentioned this just go straight to 225 

help injection due at 9 xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - I ask Jackie about this as I had watched it on You tube and instructions said to do this so that you primed the pen for first use (you only do it once the first time you use a new pen) Jackie said there was no need to do it as one of the reps had told her you needn't do it but I still did it for the first pen, manufacturers instructions say to do it so i felt it best to do so.  Don't worry about wasting any as they put enough in to allow for the priming.

P x


----------



## Pigloo

PS take out of the fridge for half an hour before hand as it KNACKs if you inject it cold!!!

X


----------



## Pigloo

Be back on after 9 to see if you managed


----------



## nat4353

thanks pig so follow what it says in the booklet i was a little confused, 

but yes i will do the same as you how much comes out is it just a drop or will it sqirt 

ill let u know how i get on 

base line went fine all as it should be - he mentioned 3mm is this the lining is that right 

thanks for the advice

jo - poor you      hope the next few days hurry for you


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat its just a drop that comes out the end.

yeah I think this will be the lining, they like it to be about 8mm for e/t I think.

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi p 

all done and has gone to plan - should be easy from now on 1st one is always a bit scary xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Yeah the Gonal F is a doddle, i'm not looking forward to the Menopur, sounds faffy.

P x


----------



## Pigloo

i'm off to Drs this afternoon i have decided to ask him to do my level 1 immune testing, i'm so anxious that if i get a BFP i may loose it again and want to try and rule out any nasties, also going to ask if he will check my Progesterone this time as my/last clinic don't do progesterone tests but I have read on here that if you are worried you should get the test 6 days after E/T and regularly after a BFP.

Getting FSH done at Gateshead now when the   shows, i reckon it should be this weekend but could be delayed because of tx.  I hope my day 3 doesn't fall on a weekend.

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

sounds like u have been a busy bee pig

i hope they do these tests for u what is the latest one 4 what will that show, i know another girl who had 3 chemical preg then had all sorts of tests done but found nothing now her 4th ivf and she has a bfp and all is fine

but your like me the need to know whats what     im sure everything will be great and if was just bad luck  

im sooooooooooo tired today and my back is playing up 

sat here with hot water bottle - do u think this actually helps hehe started my brazil nuts and pineapple juice and upping the protein im going to be like an elephant by the end off all this hehe 

hope your af comes soons xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - I'm prob bein over obsessive (hope I am and theres nothing to worry about) but if Drs will do it and its free then why not. Read on here that there are two types of Immune tests Level1 and Level 2.  Drs will generally do level 1 tests but level 2 which includes the NK killer cells can only be done privately and there are only a few clinics in the country that do level2 (not going to bother with that one)

To be honest i reckon it was just poor quality embryos (although they told me they were good when they had them put back) however if the remaining embies I had were anything to go by then maybe they weren't up to scratch as they didn't make it to  blast until day 6 and were not suitable to freeze.

Nat - I reckon it helps the follies to grow (don't do it after E/T though) yes by the end of it you will be full to bursting, I thought I was going to explode   and couldn't walk straight around time of e/c and just after (I thought I was going to get OHSS after Dr A said I could be at risk of it but it was fine) just make sure you drink lots of water 2 litres at least and milk a day.  I literally had a bottle of water by my side all day/evening, I bought the bottled water in a six pack so I could keep track of how much I was drinking.

p x


----------



## nat4353

yes p if you can get it done go for it

ive just haf a jacket potato with a tin of tuna and a mass of cheese 

had about 3 pints so far will top my glass up again soon 

i have very positive vibes for you with this next tx - do they do blasts or just d3 what will u choose ??

yes those level 1 and 2 test ive heard off

when i know what otd is im going to book a gp appointment that day - on the off chance i get a bfp   for her to do bloods that day and the next day so i know for sure if it is it is 

do gateshead do bloods on test day or just hpt too


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - Only thing I'm not looking forward to is the blood tests, apparently they take quite a bit for the list of stuff that they test for and the nurse at our practice just jabs it in, no messing!!!    I still hate blood tests even after all of our injecting (but thats into tummy fat not veins  )

One thing I noticed with eating taking the protien drinks/milk and the protien from food is that I was always so full and didn't really have much appetite (The Atkins protien diet must work!!)

Re the HCG bloods you have to have them done 48 hours apart so I had mine done on the Wednesday and then again on the Friday.  Levels need to double every 48 hours but good idea to get an appt on OTD day.

Gateshead don't do any blood tests so I will be getting HCG and Progesterone at GP (not that they know that yet  )

Really hope your good feeling for my next tx is a good sign, Gateshead don't do blasts as apparently they don't have a licence to do it.  However, they have not sought a one as they say they get good results without taking to blasts.  I did ask if they would leave them to Day 3 and they said they usually put them back at day 2 unless they have a lot of embryos at a similar stage and then they would leave them a bit longer to seperate the leading ones.

I'll have to get your advice on the Menopur nearer the time as I have no idea how that works  

I'm sure you'll be second time lucky as well. When's your stimms scan(s)?

P x


----------



## nat4353

thanks p

yes i feel very confident for you with gateshead     

i have stimming scan next tue then again on fri

and yes the Atkins diet works very well ive been there done it - but i did read it can affect your fertility so never agiain did get sick of going maccy ds getting a burger and having to scrape everything off     but did love the fry upS    well 4 the first few days.

when would i need to tell themi want day 3 nearer the time as that will prob be my only choice anyway just dont think i want to be convinced otherwise, just got to go with my gut feeling

think ill stay with lwc for as many times as they would take me for egg share, but then will look into gateshead as it is nearer what consultant did u see we saw a very tall black guy very friendly xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - I would mention it to Dr A the next time you see him, I think they will prob say that you should wait and see what happens nearer the time but if you know what you want then its up to you, also it costs an extra £200 if you want to take them to blasts so its entirely your choice.  I didn't get the choice and I was kinda hoping they would get to blasts so it works both ways really. 

Yes we saw a tall (think he may have been Indian) guy but I think our next appt is with Mr Aird who is the main Consultant there.  We met the embryologist (Sophie) and she was very nice, DP thought so as well, I practically had to put his tongue back in     she is going to arrange our DS to be transported over to them, I wonder how they are getting on with that, I might give them a ring?? 

P x

How did you find the Menopur?

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi p

sounds fab and u seem impressed with the place which is very reassuring   

the menopur is fine it was just the glass vinals with the saline in once i got the plastic opener it was a doddle well dp always did mine ( well its always a combined effort ) 

with it you have to draw up the saline solution ( once u can open the bugger) then release it all in to the menepor ampule then draw it all back up into the syringe u would do this with each ampule depending on dose.

ive been so ill today got the most awful head ache then just felt ill and had to lie in bed for 4 hours think the headache was just making me feel like crap  - its still there but much better it like takes over my head and round my eyes, and i just need to be in darkness  

kirst - hows u do u who if u can egg share again and did u recipient get a bfp ( hope so)

jo - hows the bleeding going all the same i imagine xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Whisks kindly sent me some of the rubber stoppers so hopefully that will help.

Oh those headaches are awful, i know what they are like there is nothing that helps but lying down, they are so overpowering. They never seem to go away properly i used to wake up with a one lingering and by the time i'd been at work on pc it was there in full force.

It does seem quiet on here now, where is everyone, hope we have not been abandoned  

Jo - hope your  bleeding has eased up  

Kirst - any news on egg sharing?

Miss TC - hello if your reading  

Pigloo x


----------



## MissTC

Hey guys

Pigloo - yes I am reading hunnie   I always keep up with this thread as you girls are close to my heart! You supported me so I hope to try to do the same for you  Am so glad your appt went well and you are feeling confident about the future hun. I am certain that a good, positive mental attitude helps throughout tx and the 2ww. Did you get to ask your GP about progesterone tests and things? I hope he/she helps you. I am lucky I have a fantastically understanding and supportive GP 

Whisks - loving your picture hunnie  Hope things are ok with you 

Jo -As hard as it is I think you are going to have to resign yourself to being one of those unfortuante women that have sporadic bleeding during pregnancy. I can understand how anxious and worried it must make you though  Wish I could help in some way  Try not to focus on what could go wrong (pre cancerous cells etc) as this would be very rare and you will make yourself ill with worry. I would try to concentrate on the positives and look forward to the future   I do realise that all that is easier said than done 

Nat - really sorry you have been poorly today hun. Nothing worse than a bad head/migraine. You have my every sympathy 

Kirst -  how's it going hunnie?

Much love to you all
Tracy
x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Miss TC  How are you doing hun?   

I think I baffled my GP enough today with the immune tests that i asked him for   i didn't dare ask about progesterone  etc, I was in there 20 mins while he was scrolling through the path lab form looking for the tests..eek and he had patients waiting.  I will def go back though and ask him about them nearer the time. 

I noticed you were on Claxane on one of your tx cycles, i have read that this helps with blood clotting disorders but have read some clinics put their patients on this and steroids prednisolone as a matter of course.  Did you have any probs for you to be on Claxane (not sure of the spellings)

Pig xx


----------



## jarjj

Afternoon all

Nat -Hope heachaches ease up. What time you at clinic on Tue - we there @ 10am.

Kirsty - Have you rang clinic bout follow up app?

Bleeding still on and off - but only brown thankfully.  Off to 1st Midwife App @ 2pm  

Got another sick note so off until 16th April.  When I go back I'll only have 5 working days @ work until made redundant.  DP at Job Centre this afternoon - gotta sign on.     He not too happy but can't live off nothing and hopefully something will come along soon.  Just so scary when 900 where I work also looking for jobs.  

Scan on Monday @ EPAU - hope to see  that lovely heartbeat again.     

 to all


Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi guys

just a quick one as starting to worry a bit

basically yesterday me and dp had  and im now quite worried it felt slightly uncomfy and i bleed after ( this dont usually happen) a bit i did feel uncomfortable afterwards anyway a bit more blood is coming out not much but it is fresh red blood

im just worried as when i was spotting and talked to dr A he asked if it was due to sex i said no and he said that's fine then don't worry so its making me think its not a good sign than i have now bleed after sex 

any advice 

plus can feel lots going on in my tummy !!!! didn't feel anything the last time 

plus i can feel that im ratty and peed off with everything    hormones again but now worried

i will phone clinic tomorrow xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Let us know what clinic says pls.

Can't help with bleeding sorry - but know on my 1st tx I was VERY irrational - remember your'e being pumped full of hormones.

xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo were there at 11.30 xx prob just miss each other xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Nat - I had a little bleed 4 days into my stimms injections, it was red when i went to loo, i had just got out of bath as it was my birthday and we were off out for a meal.  I put a tampon in but there was hardly anything on it when we got home and that was the end of it.  They just noted it as breakthrough bleeding.  That was on the saturday and i was due for a scan on the tuesday and everything was fine.

Jo - Hope everything goes well at the scan tomorrow  

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi p hope so it was day 3 of stimming yesterday its not much now but if i dab up inside a bit (TMI) then i get red blood not much but its there

thanks i feel a little better with it happening to you to maybe the hot bath and sex do the same thing lo m   

going to get my hot water bottle and relax - thats the problem in this house no time for me     just feel like im on the go all the time

so its chill time at last DP just made yummy enchiladas with lots of chicken a nd cheese,

did u up your salt intake like it says in the letter the nurse gives you

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - yes I did up my salt intake, I snacked on salted cashew nuts and ate bacon butties (didn't have these everyday) had the odd mcdonalds..this is prob where i put a few extra pounds on   they say chinese food is good and i did eat salted crisps.  The nuts helped me to drink more.

I'm sure your bleeding is prob like what I had and my lining was about 8mm at E/T.

P x


----------



## nat4353

never thought id say this but im so full - i dont think i can eat any more, is it just to make u drink more coz id drink anyway or does it help in other ways 

think i need to have some crisps  hehe

yes i hope it is what u had !!! will phone them tomorrow anyway

afm - another acupuncture tomorrow then seeing a friend for coffie ( well a water ) hehe xxx

hi tracy jo kirst xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - Thats what i felt like I was so full I couldn't eat much my appetite was getting less and less.  I don't really know what the salt is for to be honest?

Let us know what they say.

Pig x


----------



## nat4353

hi all

rang clinic talked with DR A nothing to worry about sex can just knock things about and the blood is probably left over from last bleed 

back on in bit xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Glad bleed is nothing to worry about.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi Guys

Nat - glad you have been reassured that there is nothing to worry about hun 

Jo - how are you bearing up hunnie? Is it Monday your scan? Am thinking of you lots and sending lots of hugs your way   

Kirst -  how are things going with you hun?



Pigloo said:


> I noticed you were on Claxane on one of your tx cycles, i have read that this helps with blood clotting disorders but have read some clinics put their patients on this and steroids prednisolone as a matter of course. Did you have any probs for you to be on Claxane (not sure of the spellings)


Hi Pigloo  I did have clexane on one of my treatments. On that same tx I also had gestone injections, as well as the usual pessaries and progynova tablets. I had had 3 negatives prior to that tx so Dr Ashour decided to throw everything we could at it as it was a FET. The drugs would do no harm and may just help. Sadly didn't work  The clexane I gathered was to thin the blood in case of clotting issues preventing blood flow to the embryo from the uterus wall.

Been off work today as been to Baz's great aunty's funeral. She was 90 years old and had been ill for some time so death was expected, but still sad  Lovely service though.

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,

Yes scan @ EPAU Monday morning - hoping/looking forward to hearing at least 1 heartbeat.

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Thought all would be ok  

Jo - Not long til Monday  

Miss TC - Thanks for getting back to me regarding the steroids/claxane, yeah I believe the claxane helps with any clotting disorders (baby asprin does the same so I have read) the steroids are to help with any immune probs.  I will see what my blood tests come back like for immunes, do you think you will take these again? Did you have to pay for them if so were they expensive?  I really hope you get your BFP with your next FET, i'm sure its your time now   Sorry to hear about Baz's auntie, its sad when the oldies pass away, they are real characters and a big miss  

AFM - Went for bloods this morning so will see if I need to take a steroid/blood thiner as Miss TC was given with next tx, got to ring on Tuesday to see if results are back.

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi guys

p - glad you got tests sorted im sure all will be fine - i just cant eat  usually i can eat for 3 but im just not feeling hungry and im not a crisp person so dont know how im going to have this extra salt - backen butties tomorrow 

jo fingers crossed for scan - would be fantastic if both HB were there   

tracy - sorry to hear about baz auntie    

AFM - much better day today no headaches tiny bit of blood, had acupuncture then met up with a friend for coffee returned full of beans and energy did some house work - funny how different you can feel within a day


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I had bacon butties for the first few days of stims but after the first week they tailed off and the second week I could hardly eat much, i tried having chips with salt on, TBH i didn't over do the salt thing, its just so hard getting food down, I never touched any sweet stuff either I couldn't face it.  I did have green smoothies, they sound awful but they were nice and refreshing, one of the other ladies on here told me about them, you need a handful of grapes, 2/3 kiwis, 2 pears and some spinach, she added wheatgrass for protien I think and then wizz up with apple juice (i found sainsburys pear and apple went well) I didn't have the wheatgrass as I didn't want to start on that as i read it needs to be added gradually to your diet.

Me and DP did the BD the weekend before i was due to test as clinic said it was ok and i wonder if that had anything to do with my bleed, i def won't be risking it again, no matter what clinic say.

Pig x


----------



## nat4353

hi girlies

jo - 2 more sleeps till monday    till u see ur heartbeat/S       has ur DH seen any more jobs going hope he finds something soon, have u told your kids about the pregnancy yet jo or are u waiting are they excited too

kirst - hope ur ok u not been on for a while 

tracy hows the weekend going for you 

p - hows it going, what u been up to today, the weather has been so nice - did u make the most of it.

im fine today feeling in a good mood , no headaches which is great, just feel quite bloated probably from all the water/ milk but so hope it due to the fact i have lots of nice follies growing in there     

been thinking about recipient today, shes prob excited , worried just the same as me is so strange that u know nothing about the lady i would love to know everything about her !!! haha has she got kids what job she do ect ect but obviously i understand that we cant and dont but dont stop me from wondering 

went into mothercare today to use loo - dp cought me looking at prams haha - he said No way dont even look no new pram if this works    we have one that cost £700 which i love but no harm in looking is there     

nat xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Dp applied for more jobs but not even got reply from them!      I'm REALLY starting to worry 'bout both of us being umemployed - such a scary time.  Gotta remembe what we DO HAVE though.  

We have not told kids (glad we didn't with bleeding and early uncertainties).  I want to keep it quiet as long as possible - at least until 12wk scan.  Kids would be MEGA excited - longer we wait to tell them - less time they have to wait to meet their new brother or sister  .

Glad you ok - know what you mean bout thinking bout recipient.  She'll be as anxious/excited 'bout you to hear how your scan goes tomorrow - sure it'll be fine though.     

I'll let you all know how it goes in morning.  Depending on news @ scan tomorrow we gonnna see if we can cancel scan @ Darlington for another wk.  Just means I have to get DS looked after again - whereas if we wait a wk they'll be back @ school.  Plus bean will be another wk along so should hopefully see more.

xx


----------



## frazermic

jarjj

Good luck for scan tomorrow, Hope you are ok.

xx


----------



## nat4353

evening girls

jo - gosh i have everybit off me crossed for tomorrow so hope all is well and a heart beat is there even better two   
thats crap about the job situation, not what you need right now at all is it - like you said any call centre jobs will be inundated with the 900 people who have all been laid off, but im sure something will come up.

ive got my scan on tue  did i say it was mon   - really very scared now eeek as how im doing in there, I know you lot got lots of eggies and dont think ill get anywhere near as many but on your first scan how did things look  do they tell u whats what or will i need to ask what sort of size should they be about now ??

hi p and fraz xxx

well today been to the fair ( didn't go on any rides ) but was nice to get down the coast in the fresh air

any tips im now getting quite a few bruises on both sides from injections     

take care nat xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - good luck for the scan, hope all is well  

Nat - they usually tell you how many follicles they can see, they will write down the sizes so listen to what Dr A tells the nurse.  If you don't catch any of it just ask.  

I didn't get any bruises at all. With the suprefact i injected quite slowly as i think if you do it too fast that can cause bruisng, but with Gonal F theres not much you can do, except take it out of the fridge about 30 mins before so it is not freezing cold.  Also you could buy some Arnica cream to rub on.  I think you can take the Arnica tablets too, have a look on the search function on here.

Well i'm off to work in a bit, had a nice weekend but it goes too quick!!

P x


----------



## kirst01

Hi Everyone 

Had a week off work so havent been able to get on a computer.  

I saw Dr A on Friday and he said I am able to egg share again if I want to.  He had said that if both me and the recipient didnt fall pregnant that I wouldnt be able to egg share again, so I am presuming that the other lady got a BFP. Hoping to have another go in July of this year. Going to phone Jacky this morning to get the ball rolling!! Everything apparently went textbook- just unlucky (again)  .
But it will be 3rd time lucky  .

Joanne-good luck for your scan today...fingers crossed all the way for you  

P- how are things with you?? Its getting closer!! Are you getting excited??

Nat-how are you? Are you finding the stimms ok?? Hahaha- there is no harm in looking at prams hun. I cant wait for the day I am looking at them!!

MissTC- hope funeral went as good as can be expected. 

xxxxx


----------



## nat4353

morning girls

lovely weather were having

p - thanks for the advice have a good day at work

kirst - fab news so pleased for you great that u can go again, so this next time u both need a bfp to be allowed to do it a forth time ( so basically if it all works u could go back and do egg share again for a 2ed child ) - is there anything u would do differently third time xx u will get to buy your pram      

jo - cant wait to hear the news         

back on later off too meet a friend, then tescos then seeing dps nanna for a bit xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Nat

My 1st TX I had acupunture (which I found the most stressful thing ever!!), vitamins and lost weight- but after E/T i didnt really relax and was up and about, and I got a BFN.

My 2nd treatment I had the vitamins and after E/T I rested for nearly 4 days and still started spotting after 6 days and got BFN

This go I am going to take my vitamins, try and loose 1/2 stone and generally get healthier!! 

It will work this time!!!!  xx


----------



## kirst01

Just been on to Jacky- E/C is scheduled for Monday 14th June!!!

x


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Excellant news that you can egg share again  and e/c in 2 months!!   SO happy for you hun.

Well todays scan went well - easily found 1st heatbeat then had to get someone else to check - they found 2nd heartbeat!!!! OMFG!!!!!  We knew it was a possibility but we still MEGA shocked - said haematoma now smaller than sacs and should have nothing to do with pregnancy.

They have took me off Midwife care and refering me to Consultant as Multiple Pregnancy!! YIKES!!

Have cancelled tomorrow's scan @ Darlington and going next Thurs when I'll be over 10wks. 

 to all - a very    but  

Joanne + Andy


xx


----------



## kirst01

I am so so pleased for you hun!!

Can i ask sommat....I need to get my blood tests repeated for egg share again- if I get them done at the GP's do I make an appointment with the GP or do I ask reception staff??

So confused!!!!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

Only repeat bloods I needed were one's that GUM clinic do.  And one clinic does thats £80 I think.

Ring Jackie though she'll tell you.  I know our 2nd egg share was MUCH cheaper.  £575 before blastocyst so saved LOADS!!

xx


----------



## kirst01

I need a repeat HIV, Hep B, Hep Base, Hep C.

x


----------



## jarjj

Are you getting them done @ GUM?

xx


----------



## kirst01

Can I go to the GUM? My GP said they wont do it as it is a private clinic they should be doing them! But if the GUM do them that would be fab!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Yes, got mine done @ GUM @ Hospital - so free.

Just said I wanted sexual health check - and wanted a copy.  Don't mention IVF 'cos i did 1st time and they weren't gonna do them 'cos said IVF clinic should do it.

All money saved in your pocket!

xx


----------



## kirst01

Did you get an appointment or go to the drop in clinic? 

xx


----------



## jarjj

I went to drop in.

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hey 

Just nipped on quick to find out how it went for Jo and........................................



Wooooohoooooooooooooo what fantastic news honey! I can't even begin to tell you how pleased I am for you! 2 beautiful little heartbeats - you are truly truly blessed      

Back later, just wanted to quickly give Jo massive hugs and congrats!!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Ah, Tracey,

Thanks SO much - it'll be you soon!        Any idea when you gonna have FET?

Been quite bit of red blood when just been to loo - hope it's just from getting poked and prodded this morning.

Still can't believe it - MIGHT seem more real next wk @ scan @ clinic.

Gotta go to work tomorrow - find out what redundancy package I'm getting.  We both VERY worried 'bout having no jobs but we got the BEST gift ever and am SO grateful for that.

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

just a quick one for now 

OMG i think i want to cry so so so so happy for you jo      and kisses all round 
i knew all would be ok - amazing news u and DP will have 2 bundles of joy at last - what a boody palarva to get there though hehe

back on later xxx

kirst good news for ec


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Nat,

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - What great news, you must be thrilled to have seen 2 heartbeats  

Kirst - Good news on being able to egg share again, yes i am looking forward to June hopefully we'll be lucky next time around   Just a thought for you (i'm going to do it) but why don't you get your progesterone levels check 6 days after E/T I read on here that women who tend to bleed before 2 ww is up should have this done.  Miss TC managed to get all that done via LWC so maybe you could ask them about it and get it all done there but if not GP would do it.  If its your last chance at egg share I would insist they do everything they possibly could to help you get a BFP.

P x


----------



## nat4353

p - just out of interest if they do that test on day 6 what can they then do to help the situation  if they are low

well girls tomorrow is D day ~ have my follies responded better than what my amh would  predict !!!!  ive read far too much stuff on here and have worried myself silly but i suppose at least im aware what could be.

I wonder if they will tell me tomorrow if im egg share or weather they will wait till fri   

still bruising with injections am doing them slowly never bruised the last time !!!! oh well its not to bad

do u know if i have to take my drugs with me again tomorrow as took them last time, as it said on sheet to also sarah said to take them but didn't but no one did anything with them i just panic the whole time thinkin they would be getting to warm they were in cool bag with frozen peas would rather not take them though 

nat xxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

I NEVER took Gonal F to  stims scan.  If anything I was told to increase dose and they just showed me on 1 of their Gonal F.

Be thinking about you tomorrow      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - They can give you extra progesterone support before your levels get too low, I think they can give you the Gestone injections that Miss TC had in addition to upping the cyclogest pessaries.  I just feel if some clinics monitor this then they must feel it is important and especially so if your levels are getting very low that they would not sustain your lining.  I have read that a number of FF'ers esp those that had bleeding before 2ww have then had progesterone checked at day 6 after e/t and again after BFP on future treatments.

Jackie told me not to take the Gonal F to the clinic (maybe you could point this out to them about it saying so on the sheet, they seem to tell you not to but then why not update the tx plan so people aren't getting confused, i would have took it if i hadn't questioned it so you are not alone) they just showed me on a pen they had there.

P x


----------



## jarjj

Just checking if Nat got any news from scan today

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Jo - hope you are ok  

Nat - Hope all was good at the scan today  

AFM - Phoned GPs for results of immune tests and as i suspected last week the nurse didn't do the all, there should have been 5 results back and when i rang up they only had ordered 2 and I'm not sure one of those is the right one   so i have to go back on Friday to be jabbed again    

...Wonder when the   is going to show its been 37 days now.

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

hi guys

not great news      not doing egg share      

only 3 follicles and one little one 

just feel so deflated and not sure what im thinking or if we have choose to do the right thing.

obviously AMH levels are due to this and this was expected but i thought maybe a few more !!!! might be there

basically dr A was very nice - and said we had the option to cancel or to carry on private tx, he explained that he feels positive for our own tx with just these 3 

he has said that as long as we get eggs out of them which we should rare chance that there would be no eggs 1/1000 
and that they fertilise last time 8 out of 9 did but who knows !!! what would happen now

he feels positive again he said we just need one or 2 embryos - he said the egg quality will be good and thats the main thing 
I asked about upping the drugs but after a think he said it may do more harm than good (wish id asked why)

so basically were going for it but god its been so stressful compared to last time - the uncertainty's 
I thought id have till i was 40 with this ivf thingy but obviously not and I know dp in the future would not be happy spending `more and more money ( I think i now actually feel infertile as these levels will only go down ) another reason to carry on with this ( what a difference 2 years has made)

just so scared now that we wont get to egg collection    

i feel bad harping on when i do have Ellie with the guy i love but im so sad that she may be an only child im so close to my sibling and dp with his its not the end of the world but just thought id have many more years left to save money and try a few more time ( which im sure i will)

i suppose if we ever went again im sure they would put me on higher dose of drugs from the start 

but      come on u little 3 follies make sure u have nice eggies in

if i do get to ec when and why do they decide if its the mon or the tue 

he also said a lady recently in same possition as me got 3 eggs now preg with twins and 1 in the freezer   but im scared now just want to get to ec and be in with a chance xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - Aw hun i'm sorry that you have not got as many follies as you had hoped you might get, what doseage of gonal f are you on??  I think I have read something on here about coasting affecting the quality of eggs but not sure about upping doseage of stimming drugs, i guess you could ask to speak to Dr A if you would like a definite answer to that.  I was only on 225iu which is apparently a standard for most people so if you have low AMH I would expect that you would be on more to begin with (I can't remember now if you said what you would be on)

I think if you can afford the tx it would be a wasted opportunity not to give it a shot, sometimes you hear of people getting lots of eggs but its quality over quantity, sounds a bit cliched I know but its true!  Also, another thing for you to bear in mind if you ever try again is the type of stimming drugs you have been on.  I have read that some people do respond better to menopur and some to Gonal F, Menopur is not man made (as you know as you mentioned the nuns thing) and it has the LH and FSH in it while Gonal F only has FSH, something you may want to delve into should the time come.  Fingers crossed that you get a lovely BFP this time though, all is not lost hun, don't give up just yet       

When is your egg collection scheduled for?? Do you need another stimms scan before e/c I had two stimms scans (the original ones that were in my tx plan) and on the second scan on the Friday they said i wasn't quite ready and I had to go back on the Monday and on that day I was ready so they told me not to do anymore gonalf and to do trigger that night and my E/T was on the wednesday.  Not sure if that answers your question?

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Nat

      COME ON EGGIES _ GROW GROW GROW

When your next scan?

They will let you know @ last scan what day e/c be.  Just depends how you doing.  I had last scan on a Fri - and e/c was Tue.

       

      for you honey,

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks guys

well were going for it  and what will be will be

thanks for all the sdvice P, i do feel that with a low amh i should have been on higher from the start, i was also put on 225 but that was reccomended by DR A and when he was on hols jakki also phoned london to run in past a con there as i did question it but that con also said 225.

im thinking he is not increasing dose as there where not lots of little ones that could have maybe cought up with a higher dose 

i have next scan on fri - so we shall see what that brings    ?? so suppose egg collection could be any day beggin of next week

cross eveything for me girlies 

jo - how u feeling has it at last sank in that ur belly is going to be massive


----------



## jarjj

Nat - GOING to be massive??!!  Already look much further on than I am.  It has not sunk in yet - will be more real after scan next wk.

Have you not got another date for another scan on your tx plan?  I'm sure I had 3.

xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya 

we have next scan on fri at 11.30 again so if they say to come back on mon for scan would i carry on taking gonnel f as only have 1 pen left thats 4 days worth ? so would i need to get more ??

  jo r u on face book as my old cycle buddie had twins and i want to send u a piccy off her belly also p if u are add me 

its natalie tierney 

feeling a bit better now


----------



## nat4353

oh yes my follicles were 12,13, 14 mm and one that was 9 so is that right for this stage


----------



## MissTC

Morning 

Nat  - I am sorry hunnie, you must have been so disappointed. However, I think you have made the best decision to carry on. At your next scan you may have more than 3 follies! and 3 is enough anyway. Even if you just get one good quality egg and embryo that's all it takes! So, stay positive, ok?     I think you should forget about the drugs/dosage etc for this cycle as you can't do anything about it now, so picking over it will just make you feel worse. Concentrate on getting through this tx and on that lovely BFP you will get at the end of it! Then, and only if you need to, you can start thinking about your next treatment and the types of drugs etc  Concentrate all your positive energy on those lovely quality follies that you have already got     

Kirst - I went to my GP for ALL the bloods I needed. He was wonderful and that way I didnt have to pay for any blood tests. As I am a recipient, an IVF tx costs me £5,500 therefore any little saving I can make is helpful 

Pigloo - Oooh bet you were annoyed with that nurse  How you feeling today? Is it this Friday you go back for the rest of the tests?

Jo - hey twin mommy  Not sure about FET. Maybe August time this year, but only if I can face it by then. The thought of all that pain again is too upsetting at the mo, but there's no way I could ever destroy or donate my embryo's so I guess I will have to use the at some point  Did you get the info about your redundancy package? Don't think I am intefering or anything, but I work in Benefits and if you need any advice or anything in that area until you get on your feet again please feel free to send me a personal message 

Love to all

I am off to get dressed now. My friend coming through shortly and we are going to see Dancing On Ice tonight at Newcastle Arena. We are staying overnight in a travellodge as we are going to the evening show! Can't wait!!


----------



## kirst01

Morning

Gp refused to do any tests, but luckily the GUM clinic was fab and are doing them all for me next Wednesday.

Nat-   ,   that your follies double in size!! Like Miss TC says, concentrate on that lovely BFP. Sheila who has just had little Hannah only had 1 egg and look at little Hannah- it only takes 1!!!

Jo- how are you feeling hun??

Pigloo- Has the   showed yet??

Miss TC- I saw Dancing on Ice last year- it is fab!!!! You'll have a great time!!

Well, yesterday I went out for lunch with my mam- honeslty, I felt ill the amount of food I ate. Potato skins, steak and ale pie, cheesecake and a latte!! I couldnt move when I got home!!!

Are any of you girls on ********?? 

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

I'm on ******** - Joanne ** - should be same photo as on here.

xx

P.s Natalie - cant find you on ******** - see if you can add me


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

p confirmed u on face book - nice to put a face to u     

j - inbox me your sirname as i dident realise it had been edited and was typing in face book joanne ** lol lol lol ( i did think how would people who know her find her )    i should have been blonde  

on peer support had some possitive feedback from my 3 follicals so just staying     

hows everyone today


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Miss TC - Yeah got to go back again on Friday, my poor veins lol!  Enjoy dancing on Ice  

Kirst - Just PM'd you, glad you got your tests sorted at the GUM clinic, no, still no sign of the   I hope she doesn't come tomorrow though as i need a day3/4 FSH test done and clinic don't do them on a weekend

Nat - sending your follies lots of growing vibes   Nice to put a face to your name too  

DP trying to get me to go on hols before tx starts, i'd love to but we havdn't really budgeted for a hol this year and been spending on the house.  We just seen a deal to Turkey (all inc) for £300 for a week.  Think we have decided to settle for the trip we have booked to Haggerston Castle with a couple of friends in June and then maybe some trips to the lakes etc instead, poor DP he is a real sun worshipper an all   We'll just have to hope we get a good summer her.

P x


----------



## kirst01

P-£300 all inclusive sounds good!! But I love haggerstone castle!!!   I had such a good time I am off to the lakes & the norfolk broads in August (picked these so the dogs can come with us-my furbabies) and have just booked 4 days away in September for our b-days to London. I got a travelodge for 4 nights for £128, thought it was quite good!!

My contraceptive pills came in the post this morning- it seems to be flying round again!! I must must must lose some weight- but I've had cold the past week   and the loosing weight goes out the window. I will start on Monday- I have 8 weeks to go!!!! 

xx


----------



## nat4353

evening girls

kirst - did u find me on been on ** yet xx

p - yes im a sunworshiper to i love my hols just hate flying so does dp     but thats a bargin and just think it could be your last holiday away together alone ( ) hopfully ur holiday suitcases will contan very little that belongs to u and dp and all be filled of all those baby essentials  

but yes hagertston castle and the lakes are fab and if your away with friends im sure u will have a great time.

well 6 months till we go away and get married       it best not rain    my last holiday we have thunder storms and rain for 2 whole weeks i was gutted  

im already plotting my next ivf its crazy isent it this one int over yet, but im thinking about it already ( just know DP dont want to spend more money ) where as me ill spend then worry later if its for somthing so important - i just feel pressure is on now 

xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Yeah £300 is a good price but that was each and then with spends its going to be easy £1000. Oh you'll have to let me know what the Norfolk Broads is like, it sounds perfect and those furbabes will Lurrve it i'm sure.  Not be long before you get started then if your pills have arrived.  Don't be too hard on yourself with the diet hun esp. if you have been ill, just start when you're feeling better, I must loose some from my hips and tum but it'll prob be the last place i lose it. Me and DP going to get the bikes out at the weekend if its fine.

Nat - I think we will make do with the Lakes and Haggerston now, we need to save some money for babies and weddings, I keep forgetting that we have a wedding booked as its soo far away its 2 years in Spetember!!  We could prob afford to go away later in the year but like you and your DP I HATE flying, i'm a nightmare!! So i wouldn't go away if i was (sorry when i am  ) pregnant.  We will just have to take baby with us in a couple of years.  

Wow your wedding is coming round quick, you will have to make sure you post some pics on ********.

Try and stay positive for a BFP this time hun but I know what you mean, I was like that once i started my 2ww, i think the fact i had an idea of what to do next sort of gave me comfort if all didn't go to plan... but in the words of our Jo WE CAN AND WILL GET PREGNANT!!!

Jo - do you want to add me to ******** (i'll PM you my details)  

P x


----------



## kirst01

Hiya P

Haggerstone is just as good as going away!! I hate flying too....went to Florida in 2008 and was in tears when the plane hit turbulance!! I'm such a wuss!!!

With regards to weight loss- if I could chop my tummy, hips and ass off, I would be ok!!  New start on Monday- 8 weeks to loose some weight!!!

xx


----------



## whisks

joanne - i'm so pleased for you and your dp that all is ok and you have TWO fantastic heartbeats, i wish you well for the rest of your pregnancy xxx

whisks x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Whisks


xx


----------



## oshboshers

hello everyone, just managed to get on and new to all this , i am doing the egg sharing at lwc and also go for my last scan tomoro at 11.15am, egg collection due week 19th april so might see a few of you their lol.  It is killen me keeping this to myself as i didn't want to get my hopes up then be dissapointed in telling people so thought i would join the forum for some support and advice.  I had my last scan on tuesday and had 7 follies on the left and 6 on the right is this good or bad.  Dr A said this is a good sign ?.  Their is some really good news and some unfair but good luck to you all and i welcome any advice pleaseeeexxx


----------



## jarjj

Hello and welcome

All girls on here lovely - you'll get LOTS of advice and support from us all.

Wishing you lots of luck with tx.

Is this your 1st IVF?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Whisks - Hope you and bubs are well  

Oshboshers - Welcome to our little thread, Fertility friends has been great for me this past year, i have had loads of advice and support on this thread all the threads i go on (especially on helping us to obtain our donor   if it wasn't for the advice i had on this from the girls on the donor sperm thread DP and i would still be waiting now.)  As for your follies i think that you have a good number and may even have more by the time you get to e/c.  Heres to a BFP for you  

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

welcome oshboshers - everything sounds great and im sure there may be a few more tomorrow, im to there tomorrow for scan at 11.30 i might see you there  

i was hoping to do egg share but unfortunately i have not responded well to the drugs this time so will be keeping my eggs ( if any ) we only got 3 follicles   but they were ok sizes ( and i just know if theres eggs in there they will be the best eggies ever ) got to stay positive just hope i get the chance to go to egg transfer    

my last cycle i had 13 follicles and got 9 eggs so im disappointed this time round but so many positive stories from girls with low amount of eggs.


hi p and jo found you both on ** now and kirst      

today ive just been chilling oh and popped to tescos god i hate that place i only went for some pineapple juice - and spent 50 quid !!! it happens every time

tomorrow is going to be a big rush as we got to drop jack off in southshields at 9.15     hes off to see his little sister who was adopted out he only sees her twice a year - but then spending the day with nan who has his other 2 sibs.

having to take ellie with us tomorrow, would rather not as understand its not really  the place but have not got any childcare always feel bad but there's nothing i can do - just hope shes good 

also p and j what time did u have to be there for ec and et can you go in a later or is it always 8.30 

kirst - what u been up to 

well off to paint my nails then bed night all 

can we all pray that my little 4th follie has caught up    

nat xxxx


----------



## oshboshers

Thanks guys you all seem lovely nd thanks for the reply's , it nice to have people to talk to in the same situation.  It is my first ivf yes , also good luck for tomoro and for the rest of you x


----------



## nat4353

yes good luck to u too


----------



## oshboshers

hey i having to take mine aswell tomoro as childcare an issue for me too at the moment everybody seems to away and i can't think of any excuses for people to mind them lol.  Their don't know anything jsut think i got a check up appointment, it will be like a creche tomoro, just hope it goes well for us both, good luck


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - we were told to be there for 8:30, depends what time to did trigger shot as e/g has to be exactly 36 hours after that if i remember correctly so I did my trigger at 9:30 on the monday night and e/c was 9:30 on the Wednesday. I'm sure thats what they told me  

I think they like you in in good time so that they can get you preped.

P x


----------



## oshboshers

well good response today had 6 follies on the right and 9 on the left.  Dr A kept saying 20, 19, 11, 14 etc not sure what this means.  Anyway really happy with that, going for ec on Tuesday at 8.30 so fingers crossed their are lots of nice juicy eggs in them for me and my egg recipient.  Sorry didn't talk much at the clinic nat as the kids only know so much lol.  Hope it went well for you and your eggs are all excellent on weds x


----------



## jarjj

Look like you got good number there!  Numbers Dr A was reading out is size of follies (mm's).

Wishing you and Nat LOTS of luck     

"YOU CAN AND YOU WILL GET PREGNANT"      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya girls

things went as well as expected 3 follies doing well 20 18 17 then little one is 12 so think its going to be just the 3 but there is a small chance of 4 - 4 more follies had started to grow but obviously to small


so ec on monday at 9.30     

osh bosh - nice seeing yes i knew ur kids didn't know what u were there for so understand u couldn't chat all sounds fab the numbers are great they like them to be at least 17 for ec so the numbers seem fine xxx best of luck

jo - hows it going have u been enjoying the sun 

p - hope ur well

hi to everyone else

nat 

ps oh yep dp hasn't done any business if you know what i mean !!!! in 2 days and from today he is suppose to abstain from doing it till mon at ec, so that would be 5 days thats a long time we think so thinking of doing it tonight then thats 2.5 days what do u think - just 5 day old sperm surely will not be at its best.

i know some clinics say 2 days any way cfl said 2 days so p u are usually full of advice HELP hehe xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat - You need to do it tonight.  Clinic told DP to abstain I think for 2 or 3 days _ P will prob remember better than me. E/c Mon - it's soon come round.  VERY exciting!      

Was back at work today so missed glorious sunshine - no windows at work so thankfully didn't see how nice it was.

xx


----------



## oshboshers

thanks guys, good luck to you nat for monday hope it all goes well, i spoke to hellen and she said 3 days for sperm no more after tonight with my ec tues, if this helps x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - unfortunately I can't help with that side of things (we were using donor sperm) Go with what Jo says or see what google has to say??  I would tend to think 2 to 3 days but on the other hand I'm thinking of the count as well as the quality you want to make sure to get a good count too  Nat i reckon you maybe in with a chance with that 12mm follie if you are doin another jab tonight, get your protien me dear!!!!

Oshboshers - yeah as jo says numbers were the size of the follies

Jo - how are you and those two little embies (are they still embies I don't know what they are at this stage??)

Whisks - hi hun, glad to hear all is well with you x

AFM - Went to get the immune bloods done today (as they missed half of them out last time)  nurse was stumped as to what half of the tests were and she had to get the Dr in, I took up half an hour of their time but they got them sorted apart from one which they said needs to be done by the hospital and i think was the main one i wanted to find out about.  Anyway at least i got some done, I really don't think there will be a prob but then who thinks there will be  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi y'all

Can anyone tell my how long the   will take to show her face  Its been 40 days now since i had that last bleed after my short lived BFP  

Jo - how long did it take for yours to come last time?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Mine was 47 days!!  I rang Dr A 'cos was really worried but he just said sometimes AF delayed after tx and it'll arrive when it's ready.

Dunno what stage mine at - not sure if they still embies or now foetuses. Looking forward to scan @ Darlington on Thus  

 to all

Joanne
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Oh well prob be another week yet then, me and you were quite similar in the way our bodies responded to everything so I reckon mine will prob be about 47 days then. If its any later i'll ring the clinic.

Prob be fetuses now i would imagine as they have heartbeats  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

http://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/pages/12weeks.aspx

Jo - have a look at the website above x


----------



## frazermic

Hi

My BFN was 22/02 and didnt bleed again till 02/04. So a long wait.

Hi Jo , 2 heartbeats well congrats , But you and DH had a shock.

Good luck for the egg collection next week. 

Well as for me not much happening apart from still no hearing in left ear, So 3 weeks now, Been ENT department and they have packed my ear up and given ear drop back to ENT on the 22/04 .DH has been in hospital as he has diabeties which has caused probems with his sight, So had op on Monday ,They took hm in onsunday and came out tuesday night, Thank god as not good on my own in the house.Plus hospital staff not very helpful eg Nurses(sorry if any of you are nurses) As they wouldnt tel me anything even though we are married, they were very rude.So complaint will be going in, As it was a very stressful time for both of us,but also i had work on my back.
However must say there was 1 nice nurse on the sunday evening but never got to see him again. I got his name so will write a nice letter for him.
Hope you are all enjoying the weather and having a nice weekend.

xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks for that P -  

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - Sorry that you are still having probs with your ear hope both you and your DP are feeling better very soon.  

Jo - thats quite a good site as you just click on the weeks at the top and it tells you about the different development stages, my sister was using it.

P x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Hun

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi guys 

trigger tonight 

do i do it in belly  like the others xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Yep - in the belly.


xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo 

just going to eat my tea, had a hell of a day with ellie shes got a bug or somthing then DP thought he was getting it - hes ok now thank god i just thought no no no u need to be ok for monday.

back on later xx


----------



## jarjj

Hope Ellie and Dp gonna be ok.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

theres a air bubble in trigger do i need to get it out - xx


----------



## nat4353

sorted air bubble out    - just last min panic    

ive also lost letter which tells me what i need to take with me 

can only remember it says dressing gown and no deodorant, perfume - whay is that ? 

im so scared now of the next few days - just want a chance       

had a good day out in the sun yesterday in the garden although ellie not well - but she did sleep a lot which gave me a bit of time to chill and relax.

fraz -  poor u and dp hope u both get on the mend and can start to both get better xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat - sorry missed your message last night.

From what I can remember no deoderant or perfume - I just had shower late the night before and wash down (water only) in morning.  I Just went in comfy trackie - they put you in gown anyway.  Can take dressing gown and slippers.

Am sure you'll be fine.  Will be thinking of you and sending LOTS of       and     

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - don't use anything perfumed, it is because the embryos no likey   (honestly!)

I took dressing gown and slippers as advised on the sheet but didn't wear them as I went straight in (i think its just in case)

Good luck, i'm sure you'll be fine, i was dead nervous and it was over before I knew it.  I just came home and had a fab sleep.

Hope your DP and Ellie will be ok for tomorrow.

Pig x


----------



## nat4353

thanks guys

well just had acupuncture lady came out to house - i so enjoy it feel much more      please please let me get to et

ellie been ill all day again she got the runs too just feel so helpless but its so hard when nothing u do helps  

yes will take dressing gown and slippers - gonna have to be very organised in the morning to get there on time as last they are doing road works too which held us up last time.

its strange not having any jabs today - had got quite use to them - keep thinking sh*t i need to do something but nop nothing to do


so is it DR A that does ec or someone else who does et ? how long did u have to stay there after they had done it

what time will they call tue ( if we get that far) for fertilisation results - oh DPs swimmers best be on top form tomorrow hehe

xxxxx


hows everyyone else

good luck oshbosh u will have trigger tonight all the best for tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat 

Sorry to hear Ellie is still not well. 

Its odd not having to do the injections, i felt a bit like that.

Dr A did my e/c and I think he must do them all.

I think it was about 10:30/11:00 ish when the phoned us.

P x


----------



## nat4353

HIYA GIRLS

fantastic news for me from me thinkin 3 was going to be our max amount of eggies,  I got drum roll ........... 6 Yay 6 eggies 
im so happy at having double to what i thought YAY 

EC was no bother - although felt sick with worry all last night and this morning thinking it could all be over today

so just have to wait for call tomorrow now xxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

hi all , or wow nat that great news, people say less is more don't the.  Yes done the trigger at 9 last night been crippled all day today aching like mad.  I feel 9 month preg now lol.  Sorry to hear about your lil girl, poor little thing my little boy got ear infection it awful in it x good luck for your results x


----------



## jarjj

Nat

I'm SOOOOOOOOO happy for you - 6 eggies - well done you!!    Pob would have only got that amount if you shared so done really well.

I'm out tomorrow but will check as soon as I can on fertilisation rate      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - what good news, well done you!

P x


----------



## beachgirl

Just popping on to say well done Nat on your 6 eggs


----------



## nat4353

thanks girls

and thanks beachgirl - lovely to see u still about xxx 

yes im like so over the moon i just think i had convinced my self it was all going to end today !!!!  

everyone at the clinic were so nice as they knew i was so worried that we might not get any, just glad that bits over now - can start worrying about phone call now LOL 

in a bit of discomfort now but haven't stopped all day - need to rest more but its hard

jo - how long till scan - cant remember but have u told ur parents and dp parents. 

P - is your gp doing all the tests u want have u asked

oshbosh - hope ur little fella gets better - good luck for the morning u prob feel like u do as theres lots of eggies in there , hows hubby feeling about the whole ivf thing ? ket us know how u get on.

now just contemplating as the nurse mentioned about blasts !!! we may not get the choice but if we do im in that dilemma again of what to do - now thinking i should if we can emmmm but my instinct was not too. but they should know best but this whole thing has been so stress full i just want too embies put back and would be so so gutted if non made it to blasts ( as im not going to have a massive amount of embies)

it is my choice isent it ?

nat xx


----------



## nat4353

oh yeah is there anything i should be asking tomorrow regarding my embies     let there be some 

what do they tell u who is it that phones xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

It will be Manjeet that phones or Laura.  They just tell you how many have fertilised and at what cell stage they are at.  They then call the following day (day 3) and tell you again what stage they are at and they will tell you then whether they want you to go in then or if they recommend going to blast.  Its your decision so its up to you.

AFM - Yes GP did tests again but they couldn't do the THrombophillia one (which was the one I most wanted doing, but they said you need haematology to do that one and it would be a consultant who would have to order tests?)  I guess I could ask clinic to do it just so i have had all level 1 immunes done, i will ask and see what they say.  I have to get the results of the other tests tomorrow. I had call from gateshead to say we were ok to get sperm transported so I spoke to LWC and they put me in touch with the guy they use to do that but he is stuck in Sydney at the moment so I have just left him an email.  Its £115 to move it.    DP and I just arranged a trip to stay with friends in a couple of weeks in Bournemouth so looking forward to that.

P


----------



## nat4353

thanks p 

glad u could get some of the ones u wanted done, and its definitely worth asking to get other one done - you dont get if u dont ask

so what would be day three p for me if i had egg collection yesterday, also cant remember did u have any left to freeze from your last cycle do u know how much this costs if its an option 

anxious for phone call too now - think dp has finally realised ivf is not as plain sailing as he thought even hes panicin a bit !!!! hes always been very relaxed about it - ( think he just took it for granted that all went so well last time) but its good to have his positivity too 

the weather looks nice out there - ellie is finally getting a little better  

keep forgetting to take cyclogest remember at last min 

hi jo hows things - any news on dp and jobs yet, 

oshbosh - good luck for today - i have everything crossed all is well xxxxx


----------



## nat4353

yay 5 out of 6 have fertilised - looking to put them back thurs xxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone

Nat- congrats, that is fab hun, I am so pleased for you   .

P-how are you? Its flying round isnt it.

Jo- how are things? When is your next scan? Any luck on the job front?  

Frazermatic- how are you 

Oshboshers- good luck with E/C- it will be fine  

Anyone else who I haev missed- enjoy the sun!! 

I'll be back on later

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - that is a good fertilisation rate I had 6 out of 8 fertilise.  That will be a day three transfer.  My e/c was the wednesday and they put them back on the Saturday.  Unfortunately I had none to freeze even though they got to blast.  Did you have ICSI or IVF  I had IVF but I may ask our clinic to do half/half next time??

Just had Dr on the phone, my bloods are back and I think all ok apart from he thinks I will develop an under active thyroid in the future and then mentioned something to do with antibodies.  I know that an under active thyroid can cause problems for mother and development of babies brain and nervous system in pregnancy and you need to take thyroid drugs.  I asked the GP if it could cause a miscarraige and he said it was nothing to worry about YET as it was still normal, however it may explain why i am always lethergic and just in the last year i have started to put on weight (another symptom) however it maybe that I have just been eating more but I don't think I eat anymore now than I used to but if its normal now maybe not, unless its just gradually happening??  He said that I would need to have it rechecked in next 3-6 months but I am worried now that if It does develop into an underactive thyroid it will jepordiase things so I will def be straight down to the GP if I get pregnant.  TBH though he does seem a bit blasai about it all.  I will take my results to the clinic and ask them, sometimes ignorance is bliss but then again its best to know these things!!!

Got to go an collect results at lunchtime from the GP reception so I can take them to Gateshead si I will be scrutinising them later

P x


----------



## nat4353

hiys p 

oh gosh i hope it doesn't cause u any problems im sure it wont - but best to know so u can do something about it, see its good to be tested as  you may have never known.

when I got the call today she said for me to ring back tomorrow morning as at this stage they can only really tell if they have fertilised and will have more info tomorrow - she said if they are all doing very well consider blasts but booked in for Thurs - don't think id risk it with 5 and i doubt they will all be fantastic, plus as im not doing the egg share i think blasts would cost me £450 so im going with what i thought was best regardless day 3 

hope u get some answers from the gp later - good luck xxxxx


what would the reason be to do half and half ?? better fertilasation /results ??


----------



## oshboshers

hello everyone,thanks for all the support , nat that is great.  Well apparently i already ovulated prematurely so only managed 7 eggs from 17 follies so couldn't give any away unfortunatly, not sure why! .  Got to wait now to see how many fertilise, staying positive.  Think will prob be day 3 for me although their said just wait and see x  Is that 450 or everyone on blast inc egg share cos i still get reduced cost as had more than enough follies just not sure what happened to them ?


----------



## jarjj

Blast is half price £225 when egg share.

Nat - WELL DONE on fetilisation rate. So pleased for you hun.


xx


----------



## oshboshers

or right that not bad, mind think i will be going friday for day 3 not sure x


----------



## jarjj

I went with what clinic recommended. They'll prob advise you tomorrow depending on fertilsation rate.    

"YOU AND NAT WILL GET PREGNANT"       


 

jOANNE

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Oshboshers - hope you get some good fertilisation  

Well I went to GP and got my test results, my Thyroid antibody level is 1300 and should be between 0.0 and 59.0    I also have tested positive with ANTI GPC Ab antibody which is associated with pernicious anaemia and there is a note to check B12 and folate as these could potentially be abnormal.

Arghh, why isn't anything straight forward?? I am doing some reading on Thyroid antibodies and apparently taking selenium can bring them down but taking too much for too long not good for you as it can become toxic.  

I am going to speak to GP tomorrow as he needs to check my B12 and folate according to test results but he didn't offer this when he spoke to me earlier today   its soo frustrating having to chase around for all of this stuff.  I think he thinks I will just get it all sorted at the Clinic?!! 

Anyway, i'm at work at the moment so off home to have tea with DP and his Mum and will be back on later
P x


----------



## oshboshers

Hi,

thanks joanne and good luck P, When you find out nat about transfer is it tomoro ? x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

what a day im shattered !!!! its been a long one 

oshbosh - sorry to hear you dident get as many as as i imagine u had hoped but the good news is you have 7 eggies all for yourself    . so why did that happen would there be anything they can do to stop it next time ( hopefully next time will not be needed )

i also felt bad as id been matched with a doner but had to let her down but i hope someone else will come soon for her, so i assume u still dont need to pay for tx as u were took on as egg share or does it not work like that? good luck for tomorrows call she rang me today about 10.40 i was shaking with fear but im happy with results

i got to phone them again late morning to see how they are doing - im wanting to do day 3 (day  2 worked for me last time) this tx has been so stressful ive had enough and am so thrilled to be in with a chance just want them back in - as couldn't handle it if i didn't have any blasts to put back.

but then again things could change on tomorrows call but as have paid for this tx dont think i can afford another 450 as also trying to save for a wedding this september    

ideally id love 2 put back 3d and have 3 fantastic ones to freeze but not getting ahead of myself - does anyone know how much it is to freeze for a yr.

p - poor you so u have found this out by having these level 1 tests then, what impact can it have on you and on any bfps in the future ? is it easily sorted       its like one hurdel after another 

u will know more than the doctors by the time u see them      with ur Internet at hand - let us know how u get on xxx

jo - hope ur good xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

OB - Thanks  

Nat yes it was all unearthed by these level 1 tests and didn't get all of them done either!  I need to have my thyroid check every three months to make sure antibodies aren't attacking my thyroid to the point where it becomes under active an i end up with thyroid autoimmune issues!  If i do get to that stage i will need to be on thyroid drugs to maintain my health and a healthy pregnancy.  According to GP and test results it is functioning normally at the moment so it wouldn't be a problem but i feel the need to dig deeper as i want to make sure that these antibodies are def not going to affect me if i get another BFP.  I am going to have a look on the immunes board.  I think when i go to Gateshead i will ask them if they can put me on the immune regime of drugs which i think is claxane, some steroid (think its prednislone, excuse spelling) and baby asprin as well as progesterone?  I did also read on the immunes board that if your level ones flag up antibodies you would be advised to have level 2 immunes done but these are only done by a handful of clinics and they cost £1200 so think i will look into that one a bit more first. 

Good luck to both of you tomorrow for the phone call  

P x


----------



## nat4353

so it sounds quite complex then p although you are ok at the moment - can you not get the nhs to fund the level 2 tests as its for your heath not just fertility reasons


----------



## oshboshers

thanks nat, i didn't have to pay as took on as egg share and done everything their told me to do.  I been using the cyc tabs and feel crippled with wind and feel sick been toilet 3 times since came home (normally only go 1 a week lol) sorry, any one else have bad symptons off these x


----------



## jarjj

Nat - I'm ok thanks -started with morning, afternoon and evening sickness! Don't care 1 bit though - I'll suffer every day all day as long as we have babies in our arms at end of it.

Can't wait for scan on Thurs.  Freezing is free for 1st yr - dunno if any different if not egg shared.  Sorry.

"YOU AND OB CAN AND WILL GET PREGNANT"         

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Just had a chat on the phone with a lovely girl off this website who i PM'd she has loads of experience of Thyrpoid problems and has given me some good advice, mainly not to worry at the moment and to just get regular checks before embarking on each Tx

Oooh Forum is closing, got to go before i loose my post!!

Px


----------



## oshboshers

hi all, hope you all ok, got call from the hospital and got 4 fertilised eggs so happy with that.  Prob go Friday for transfer.  Good luck nat for tomoro and hope you ok p


----------



## nat4353

fab news oshbosh so all looking good

just phoned them 

and we have

1 x 2 cell
2 x 3 cell
3 x 4 cell

laura has said all is fine as today they would expect them to be between 2 and 4 cells today glad the majority are the 4 cells already

she is phoneing me in the morning to let me know of progress, have told her im happy doing day 3 regardless but she has said she will phone in the morning

off to a meeting at jacks school then doing a spot of shopping then have acupuncture tonight

what would be the best amount of cells for them to be at tomorrow before going back in 

all have a good day 

nat

nat xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - 3 day should be 6 to 8 cell so 8 cell would be the best but depends on quality.  I had two 8 cells on day 3 but one of the 8 cells wasn't as good as a 7 cell i had so they put the best 8 cell back and the 7 cell.


----------



## Pigloo

Hooray, I forgot to say   has arrived, so got to have FSH bloods done on Friday.

Just waiting for GP to ring me as I need to arrange to have my B12 and folate levels checked to determine if I have Pernicious anaemia.  Prob explains why I feel so sluggish all the time if I do.  Apparently if they determine I have it I will need to have vit B12 shots every month for life   as the condition means you can't absorb vit B12.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P - Great news the witch arrived!    

Nat and OB - Great news today    


 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

thanks j and that good news for you as well, anybosy experience bad bloating during treatment .  I CAN'T GET ANY MY CLOTHES ON AAARRRGGG X


----------



## nat4353

just a quick one as off to bed 

im very bloated and i imagine u will be a lot worse as more follies xxx

good luck for tomorrow for phone call i have all crossed


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls

This is just a very quick post as we are going away for a few days in a minute

Just wanted to tell Nat I am so pleased about her eggs!  Fantastic news!  Glad you got good fertilisaton too honey - it's all looking good!

Jo - Huge huge bundles of luck for scan today!!  I wont be able to get online after about 12 today until Sunday!  I will be thinking of you though

Much love to you all
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Nat and Ob - what's the new's with precious embies today?

We had our scan this morning and saw 2 wonderful babies with heartbeats and moving.  TRULY AMAZING!  

DR A said 1 of babies has bowel outside of body and that i'd need to speak to a Consultant re;previous leep/letz surgery (removal of pre-cancerous cell)

 to all

joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls


jo - oh fantastic news about the heartbeats thats just so good to hear - bet u were so happy has it sunk in now how was your dp    

so this bowel outside of the body - is it anything to worry about !!! so hope not can they sort it out do hope u don't have any more stress with this pregnancy    and hope u get sorted with ur cancerous wall - did he give u ant more info 

miss tc - thank you for the good wishes and have a lovely few days away, where are u off too xxxx

oshbosh - hope all is well

p - hiya xxxx


afm - every thing went great today 

we had one top quality 8 cell put back and another top one that had started to go past 8 cell - she did say what it was called but forgot so very happy

then left we had another 8 cell and 3 5 cells so shes seeing if they improve and maybe have something to freeze

otd is the 5th may ( and im very good so will wait till then unlike u naughty lot    )


----------



## jarjj

NAT IS PUPO!!!!  NAT IS PUPO!!!        

So happy foo you hun  

Dr A said he not sure at what stage bowel should be inside.  Also couldn't comment on pevious colposcopy/leetz - know's it can cause late miscarriage but not his experteese so said to take it up with Consultant at my hospital - just rang midwife my scan on Wed is with Consultant so I'll speak to him/her then.

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

excellent news jo for heart beats that's great hope all is ok with the bowel outside, and good luck with the cancer cell results.  Also Nat go you brilliant eggs their , did their say what grade their were?  Got a call today all my eggs were grade 2 this morning only 2 cells but she said that great as where only small eggs due to already ovulating so going in tomoro for transfer so fingers crossed their multiply over night. 

also was it painful lol?


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo - so u got bto see consultant at next scan hope he answers ur questions

well had acupuncture today, that went well but very tired what did u do for the first few days of 2ww as im tryin to take it easy and although i am my house is so busy and lots to do prob like urs with three kids.

just dont want to do too much but i cant just stop. ELlie in full day nursery tomorrow though and jac at school then jack at respite for4 nights, dp doing as much as he can - i think last time i just carried on as normal but resting the first few days and no lifting, 

oshbosh - well that perfectly fine as today they should be between 2 and 4 cell so they are spot on and doing well specially if they were little eggs, just great that u got some eggs with what happened, not sure of the top grade not sure of numbers - but i wouldn't look to much into the grades and im assuming grade 2 is just below top grade so thats fab - good look for fri , what do u have planned for the 2ww are u at work or got time off

nat xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

I wanted/tried to do as little as poss 1st few days - but like you with kids thats ni on impossible.  I did stick to the no lifting and hoovering rule and kept rubbing tummy and wishing/praying/talking to my embies willing them to grow/divide and stick.  Watched plenty of rubbish tv and WISHED the time away.

Just had 2 hrs kip - am dog tired.  Was sick when got to clinic this morning - came outta toilet to find Dr A, Jackie, Sarah and another nurse all outside wanting to know if I was ok.  Asked Dp why they were there and said they could ALL hear you being sick!  How embarrassing!  Went for lunch - that stayed down an hr - then sick again just after.  THE JOY!!  Bring it on though - all I want is these babies born healthy in 6 month ish.

I'm seeing Consultant for scans as it's a Multiple Pregnancy - still have to pinch myself sometimes to believe it.  Got some great scan pics which I'll try and upload next wk.

 to all

"YOU CAN AND YOU WILL GET PEGNANT"


----------



## Pigloo

OB and Nat congrats on being PUPO!!

Jo - glad you got to see heartbeats and babies, there was a baby on One Born Every Minute with bowel outside.

AFM - Off to Gateshead tomorrow to get FSH done again.  Will see if i can speak to someone about my test results and leave copies with them.

P x


----------



## oshboshers

yey, been for transfer today had 2 great eggs at 8 transfered , so dra said everything looks positive.  Now just the 2 ww aarrgh . Back to work on Monday after my week off.  

How is everyone, hope all is well x


----------



## nat4353

fab news oshbosh - fingers crossed forb us both      pity u got no more time off but just relax as much as possible i suppose is your test date 6th may mine is the 5th

today been out for dinner the poped to supermarket dp carried and did everything then took dps sis dog for a little walk with dp ( 30 mins walk a day is good apparently for circulation ) so ive not come to a stand still like some girls do after et but just taking it steady 

im so bloated now too and getting a few sharp pains think its wind of the cyclogest as its high up not where embies are 

then for the past 2 hours have been doing my blasted NVQ as ellie at nursery only time anything can be done 


P - hope fsh goes well , when will u get results xxxx


jo - how long till u see consultant


----------



## oshboshers

thanks nat yer fingers crossed for us both, Yes test 6th although i been and bought 3 tests lol, i so weak.  I got terrible indigestion as well.  I been walking around shopping today and it lovely other people carrying bags isn't it. x


----------



## jarjj

Nat - I got Consultant scan on Wed. 

Ob - congrats on being PUPO!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Well I have been a busy Bee!! been to Gateshead and had my FSH done along with my B12, Folate and thyroid function tests (to confirm whether or not I do have Pernicous Anaemia) got to ring on Tuesday.  Also, I have taken the (expensive) plunge and booked us an appointment (well me really) with Dr Gorgy in London to have my level 2 immunes done.  After much dilema and reading on the immunes board and getting advice on here I have decided to have them done and rule out as much as possible before we start tx, also it means I can hopefully get the right meds and support for next cycle and if nec get my thyroid in good working order before then.  Its not cheap like, its about £1200 all in    DP took some convincing and I did to be honest but appointment booked for 5th May so we are off to London for that and then we going to head on down to Bournemouth for a few days break in the Sun.

Hope you are all tickety boo

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi p 

well u have been busy, but id look at it like this if you dont get it done u will always be wondering, specially after things cumming up in the other tests and it could potentially save u thousands on tx if they do find one, so u are prob right to get it done.

so what even started u looking into all this the chemical preg but good that u have done xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat 

Yes thats what got me looking into it and prob a good thing I did as the thyroid and anaemia will need addressing prior to any further tx.  

I have been getting some good advice on the immunes boards and thyroid and anaemia are both immunes conditions, basically i have antibodies attacking my thyroid and my gut (with the anaemia, which is yet to be confirmed) so who knows where else i have antibodies I hope i don't have them in my uterus but if i do then these tests will show that up and i can get the apt tx.

How are you feeling today?

Px


----------



## nat4353

well ellie been in nursery and jac at school so it was suppose to be a day of rest and doing my nvq but we went for lunch, supermarket, then did nvq this morning i was exhausted - im never usually tired.

just feel there's not enough hours in the day by the time i sat down and had tea it was gone 8 so now worrying that i need to just rest rest rest so hard though

plus a little concern im feeling very out of breath quite a lot ( why would this be) - and im so bloated plus have little twinges - do u think it could be the cyclogest as last cycle only had one a day so maybe the 2 a day is making me feel like this - did u experience this

not feeling too negative or positive having thoughts on both - last cycle was negative the whole way through just didn't think id be lucky - still think that now but know i have a chance.

what day do they implant 

my test date is the 5th so same day u get tests done - fingers crossed that ur ok and i get a bfp    

i dont know how i can feel so bloated off my 6 eggies


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

Not sure why you would feel out of breath but if it gets worse or you feel worried about it then i would just ring the clinic.  If you had had a lot of eggs collected i.e. over 20 then I would say I'd be worried about OHSS.  I guess it could still happen but I'm no Dr so just keep an eye on it.  

I would say the bloatedness is prob the progesterone.  I had a bloated stomach a few days before e/c but i felt a bit better after e/t although still looked swollen.

Its good that you are not feeling all negative as I think that can drive you insane, it drove me mad but no matter what I did i just found it difficult to keep positive.  Ironically the days i did my tests and got the positive lines i started to feel much more positive (as you would) and then I got a shock when the bleeding appeared.. F'in witch   lol

I think from what I remember blasts usually implant about 3-5 days after e/t so yours will be blasts today so prob between Monday and Weds next week i reckon.

Oh no I won't have access to a pc for a week so I will have to pm you my number (how strange as you had to do the same when Jo and I were testing)

I have a good feeling you will get your BFP  

P x


----------



## frazermic

Just a quicky

Congrats on the PUPO GIRLS  


Jo I'm glad things are good and moving fast so can put your mind at rest.

Afm- b-day was st georges day , had to work, not use to working on my b-day week but all holiday for 10/11 happened to be released when i was having treatment, so no holidays left till october.   
DH says we will book for china red next sat night so looking forward to yet,And go for a drink today.

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Pigloo

Frazermic - Happy Birthday for yesterday and enjoy your meal/drinks today      

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi all


happy birthday for yesterday fraz xxxxx


hope ur all enjoying the nice weather we have been in the garden a little 

as for me im just exhausted, it must be all the run up to the ivf is over and there's nothing left to do apart from wait and think the tiredness has kicked in now    just want to go somewhere and sleep for a few days      ( as if that's likely ) 

but apart from that im fine , its dps parents 25th wedding anniversary tonight, there having a do so will be going and just sit and rest - no dancing no drinking think ill be too tired to even talk LOL no no ill wake myself up by then

dp is busy tidying the house

enjoy the weekend all 

xxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi 

Nat- did you have a good night last night? How are you feeling??

Frazermic-Happy Belated Birthday xx

Jo- so pleased that everything is going well, 2 little wiggly babies- you must be thrilled!! Let me know how the scan goes on wednesday.

P-any idea whe you will be starting tx 2? I think you are right to get the tests done. I often wonder if I have a progesterone prob, as both times I have started bleeding 6 days after transfer?? No- one seems to concerned though!!

Anyone I have missed- enjoy today xxx


----------



## oshboshers

hello everyone, hope you all enjoyed the short lived sunshine yesterday.  Hope you all ok and no major probs.  I thought it was just me nat could sleep for a week lol.  It all the wishing the time by that is tiering us out i think.  Just to confirm dwc said intercourse is fine and i read on 3 diff web sites that it is not, did their mention anything to you ?


----------



## nat4353

hi all

well dr a said its fine at cfl last time they said not till u get results and my midwife last time said no sex till 10 weeks preggas is best, so DP is going to have to wait i think.

its strange that they say different things - but if your not suppose to do any exercise then id also say no sex, but im sure it would be fine as long as ur not doing it all day evey day ( DP wishes) hehe

yes this waiting game is killing me already thinkin if i should test early (obviously not yet ) but no defo not coz u will just worry either way till otd 

but im thinking negative now feel ive not been resting as much as i should - but then i think god normal women dont even know when there embies are getting ready to implant what will be will be - just know that it will take a lot of convincing to cycle agin as dp is happy with ellie and dont want to spend more money so im feeling the pressure for this to work     

went to dp mums 25th wedding anniversary last night didn't get to bed till about 2am   not good i know 

anyway all have a nice sun off out to lunch with a few friends one of whom is about to give birth     any day soon but very happy 4 her as 

xxxx


----------



## oshboshers

yes i think no till test as well lol hubby not impressed lol.  I thinking negative as well as i have not sat still not enough time in the day and i not doing again with having the boys, just want this so much , we got to try a bit of positive thinking i say fingers crossed for us bothlet me no if you get an early pos test result x


----------



## nat4353

morning all xxxxx

what fab weather we are having its so sunny 

hope u all had a nice weekend, we went to dps mums 25th anniversary ( i was the designated driver ) and then on sun went to morpeth for a Sunday lunch it was soooo yummy with friends.

like i said had been feeling rather negative the past few days, but today the clinic phoned ( totally forgot about that they would) and said my remaining 3 embies had made it to blasts and had done very well    so have 3 ice babies YAY just feel if this one fails a grand is a lot easier to find for another shot    

also im thinking that hopefully these 2 in me have been doing the same and developing well ahhhh it drives u bloody mad but then im afraid to start thinking too positively as dont want to be let down.

jo - hows it going whens the scan - what u been doing this weekend

p - when do u get ur results

osh - hows it going u going mad yet R u back at work now, just take it easy and try to relax, and yes i agree DH will jsut have to wait hehehave u heard back from the lab today or would it be tomorrow fingers crossed ur embies made it too - but saying that im a great believer that embies are best in the body and even if non make it to blasts in the lab u still have a great chance of them doing so in your body where they belong 

well dp sis has her 20 week scan today so she is going to find out the sex - it just seems everyone is pregnant and i want us all to be too (we will we will we will )

nat xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

I have somehow ended up with two copies of Dr Beers book is your body baby friendly, if anyone's interested in buying it let me know.  I'm selling it for £12.

Thanks
Pigloo


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - great news on the remaining embies, I always think thats a good sign so I reckon you're well placed for a BFP.

Just phoned Gateshead and they are going to phone me back.

P x


----------



## oshboshers

hi everyone, gorgeus weather.  Congrats Nat.  I not heard yet thought i might have like as it would have been day 5 yesterday never mind.  hopefully won't need them he he positive thinking x


----------



## jarjj

Nat

CONGRATULATIONS on 3 wonderful snowbabies     .  I'm hoping you won't need them though 'cos next wk you'll be celebrating BFP.

I remember when they rang me saying I also had 3 snowbabies and I asked how much it costs for FET - she said not to even think of that and concentrate on the embies I had in me.  Weird but I was already planning next tx.

"NAT AND OB CAN AND WILL GET PREGNANT"         

 

Joanne

xx

P.S Scan Wed - can't wait


----------



## kirst01

Morning

Still no sign of  . Need her to show her evil head so I can start my pills. Really really ot feeling too confident about this round. This is our last round and I just cant shake the feeling that it is going to be another BFN. Sorry for the negative post this early in the morning. I am trying to get my PMA back, but it seems to have gone on holiday!!!!
Congrats NAt on the 3 snowbabies- you defo wont need them tho- a BFP is waiting for you

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

You  soooooooooo derserve a BFP AND YOU WILL GET IT!!!        

Am thinking of you and sending LOTS of      and     

Scan tomorrow ladies   - can't wait to see precious babies again

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Bet you cant wait for your scan/. Loads of   for you

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi all

Got my FSH result back and it is 7 so has gone up since last year but I guess thinking logically I have just had 16 eggs taken from me so obviously fertiliy will be affected (we only have a certain amount of eggs) so another reason for me not wanting to do egg share as I would like to hopefully have some left to freeze too.

Just been planning our trip to London next week as we are staying with a friend so got to get bus/tube from her house in South London to the clinic (near Oxford Street).  Then we are off to sunny Bournemouth. Seeing GP on Friday regarding results of my Thyroid/B12/Folate tests.  Its all getting on my nerves now to be honest!

P x


----------



## oshboshers

Thanks jo and good luck with the scan hope everything ok with your little babies tomoro.

Good luck to you as well P you will get bfp next time it is a daunting procedure in it?

Hi Nat you give in and tested yet i no it far too early but i did and wish i never now lol . I no good at waiting for anything me let alone something as big as this.  Let me no if you test early with a positive.  When did you test with your little girl did you wait the 14 days ? x


----------



## nat4353

hi all



jo - good luck for scan bet u cant wait u will have so many scan piccs by the time they come ( u will have to buy an album ) i know its still very early but have u thought of names and do u think u will find out the sex, dp sister just found out shes having a girl she over the moon.

p - 7 is fine  u will get lots of fro sties im sure and have a nice time away 

ob - yes far too early - i waited till otd last time and will do the same this time would rather not know any bad news - hold off till then hehe but im so itching to know either way - if not i intend to enjoy a bottle of wine or  but fingers crossed, but i am scared as i know with ivf the odds are against us i try to keep realistic. would u egg share again if this one was not the one but fingers crossed this will be the one for both of us.

when is ur official test day ??



kirst - it will work this time i just know xxx but i know that u must be feeling the pressure - R u taking any vitamins or anything b4 hand it may just be worth going all out and doing anything u can ( with in reason lol ) but i have my fingers and toes crossed 4 u


----------



## oshboshers

Thanks Nat i think i will wait.  I couldn't go through all this again it emotionally and physically draining and passing life bye which is not good when you already have kids is it.  Good luck to us both anyway and we wont need to do it agin x


----------



## nat4353

hi all

yes im sick now totally had enough - sick of analysing everything just want to know now cant believe theres still another week to go.

today im feeling shattered so intend to not do much maybe watch a dvd 

hope the scan is well jo see your little bubs again       

the preg test that the clinic gives u looks a little different not seen that sort b4 - did u all use the ones the clinic give u 

osh - as u got a bfn on ur test at least at least u know that all the trigger has now gone so if u tested a bit early again and got a bfp it would likely be correct - but try and hold out

i think if my parents we not up this weekend id be more tempted but dont want to spoil the weekend xxxx


nat xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

Test from clinic is a bit naff but it did show as positive on my OTD day, doubt it would show up any earlier than that.  I used a first response and clearblue and both said Pregnant.

I am feeling really negative about getting a BFP now, i just hope if i do i manage to I will keep it, I am begining to feel that me and DP are not meant to have children as nothing has really gone our way to date.  What with Donor sperm and shortlived BFP and then finding out about thyroid antibodies.  I really hope Dr Gorgy in London will be able to give me some answers and help with any meds that i may need.  Its just soo flippin expensive though, We could be looking at £2000 just for drugs   I think we will have to take it one step at a time and reassess then, hopefully i won't need all of the drugs.  

Sorry for the downer

P x


----------



## nat4353

oh p     

please dont feel like that ( know its easy for others to say ) but u will get there on my last cycle Buddie thread from 08 we still all chat and id say now almost everyone has had there dream come true one lady is due in 2 weeks and another who went through all the tests like u had got a few bfps but lost them it was her  last go using her own eggs and she is now 20 weeks.

so it may take a few goes but u will get there dont give up ( u dont seem the sort to give up HEHE) but this whole thing when ur doing it starts to take over your life dont it - im forever on the bloody laptop as so us all - ive done my own head in with it all 

you will feel better once u have seen this doctor in london and u have a few free goes and im sure u can do egg share again at least 2 more times at lwc and then more egg share at another clinic - your still young so it will happen i promise,

but i know it can get u down the thoughts of what if im never going to get there !!!!       


axxxxx nat


----------



## nat4353

afm - ive been busy in morning ellie now at nursery so just managed to sit down , ive got a funny pain on the right hand side and im now worried incase i get another ectopic ( although no tubes ) they can stick to other things

so far this has been very different to my last 2ww - lots of twinges and very tired - just breezed through the last time  also lots of wind hehe from the cyclogest think the extra one is making all the difference.

how did everyone else feel on 2ww ? ( i dont feel right but not sure if thats good or bad  ) 

all take care - p know it will be hard but do have a nice time away and u and dp enjoy each other - hope u get some sunshine xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Nat- anoher week..wooooo, I'm certain you'll get your BFP   .  I am taking well woman pre-conception tablets, and cut don on my caffine and alcohol (well I'm trying to!! )

Pigloo-it will happen, but I know what you mean about feeling negative. I have no faith in this next cycle. I havent managed to get past day 6 the last 2  cycles, so dont know how this will be any different. But we both need to start thinking positievly- we can and will get pregnant in 2010!!  

Oshbosher-it is very early to be testing, but at least you know the trigger has gone from your system.

Joanne- how was your scan hun??

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi kirst

yep that sounds good id recommend taking well hundreds of things LOL but one definite is L - arginine get it from Holland and barretts i mean best to start about 3 months b4 hand - helps with implantation egg quality its about 3.99 take 2 tablets a day ( there is a little in the tablets u are taking but not enough for us doing ivf )

so when do u plan to have ec , did u ask if ur recipient ever got a bfp  cant remember if you said so hope this is the one 4 u xxxx


----------



## kirst01

HIya Nat

E/C is scheduled for the 14th June if my goddam AF ever shows up !!!

Dr A said that if I got a BFN on my last go, my recipient would have to have got a BFP for me to egg share again as I would have 2 failed IVF attampes, so I am presuming that she did get her BFP  .

I will defo get some L arginine!! Anything that could halp, I will take!!!  

xx


----------



## oshboshers

Hi all,

thanks p and you will get your baby.  Hi Nat i feeling same lots of indigestion and niggly pains. To think only a week to go it is passing quick isn't .  Take care all x


----------



## jarjj

P - sending you      hun.

Scan went well - 2 lovely precious babies.  Back in 4wks for another scan + to book in with consultant @ twin clinic.  He said after only 1 leep (removal of pre-cancerous cells) there is no evidence it should cause problems but obviously can't guarantee.   Said they'll scan my cervix @ 23wks and to stop looking on-line - easier said that done.

Nat and OB      

 to all

joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

So pleased hun....you must be over the moon , I am really happy for you and DP.

Stupid  still not here!!! No signs of it either. If it doesnt appear by end of next week, e/c will be delayed....this must be the only time I will ever say come on AF!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Thanks for the support girls, hopefully I will be proved wrong and I WILL get Pregnant this year  

Nat - I had a funny little twinge low down on my right handside (i remember it) and it happened it a couple of times about 5 days before OTD, apart from that i didn't feel any different.

Kirst - Is Dr A giving you anything other than Cyclogest, i.e. steroids/gestone/asprin?

Jarjj - so glad scan went well and babies are fine  

Oshboshers - As others have said way to early to test but at least you know trigger out of your system, not long now  

P x


----------



## nat4353

jo so happy for u hun xxxx yay 

p - yep ive got a pain twinge/stitch like feeling in the right hand side comes and goes 

i just keep eating to occupy myself whitch is not good      


xxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - I'm sure it will be the embies snuggling in, my twinges were nothing like i have had before really, it only lasted a seconded or two and was like a pulling or a flutter.

Kirst my 'witch' took about 45 days to show

P x


----------



## kirst01

P- Dr A doesnt seem concerned at all that I havent made it to OTD- I am going to have a word with Jacky tho, incase my progesterone levels fall after E/T. 45 days for it so show...was that 45 days from your BFP? I bled on the 27th March, so I really really hope that it shows earlier!!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - my AF was 45 days aswell.

xx


----------



## kirst01

Crumbs!!! If mine is 45 days it might still be ok for the 14th as E/C...please come AF   

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirst

Thought mine was prob gonna be delayed aswell.  Af arrived but she sure as hell took her time.

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hope she does!!! Really really hope that this is our turn   . This is our last go-cant do any more!

I am so pleased that everything is ok with you and the bubs!!

x


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

You WILL be following me with bubs of your own in next few months!    

xx


----------



## kirst01

Fingers crossed  

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Kirst

AF started 2 days before OTD and lasted much longer than normal about 10 days but I had a BFP too so not sure what happened there wether it was early M/C or chemical nobody has explained this to me?  It was then about 45 days til next AF.

I would def push for them to check your progesterone levels, I can't believe that all clinics don't do it as a matter of course and if your willing to pay then why not?  If they won't do it get your GP to do it, I read you should have it done about 5-6 days after E/T.  You could always ask them to give you the Gestone shots as Miss TC requested when it was her last go, she explained to Dr A it would be her last go and he agreed to through everything in, Gestone, and steroids I think, not sure if she took Asprin too  Maybe worth while PMing her.


P x


----------



## nat4353

morning girls

kirst - i agree with p if this is your last go you have to get them to do everything in there power to get u a bfp, its no good looking back wishing u had tried different things good luck hope af turns up.

im so demented with this whole 2ww ( i dont remember it being thing long last time ) anyway checked my diary from 2 yrs ago and my last clinic did bloods 14 after ec not et

so thats 2 days sooner i did do a hpt that day too and it was very dark - think im just convincing myself to test early hehe but the monday is jacks birthday so dont want to be down in the dumps 

today feel very un pregnant i feel tip top and no aches pains of any sort 

5 more days to go


----------



## kirst01

P- that is a good idea, I agree with you though, you would think they would check progesterone levels, especially as I bled 6dp5dt both times. 

Nat- no signs must be good, I had full AF cramps from egg transfer and then obviuosly my BFN. I hoep this tiem I get no symptoms whatsoever!!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - My OTD was 14 days after EC and I got a BFP very faint 10 days after E/C and stronger 11 days and then 12 days (started bleeding) and then even stronger day 13 and then weaker day 14 after 2 days of bleeding.  Jo's OTD was 14 days after e/c too.

Kirst - Good luck with getting the extra support, I have been finding out that unless you are a straight forward case most clinics/GPs are not very forthcoming in going above and beyond what they offer as standard, i'm going from pillar to post i.e. Gateshead to GP and now London and getting them all to talk to each other is impossible, i am having to get copies of results  and take them with me and then explain/ practically beg to be listened to.  It really does take its toll on what is already a stressful time but i guess you gotta grow a thick skin.  I'm hoping with the support of Dr Gorgy in London I will have more clout when it comes to getting certain drugs that GPs and prob most clinics esp. NHS wouldn't even think of offering.

P x


----------



## oshboshers

Hello everyone,

hope you all ok.  well done jo you got 2 little stars in their.

Well nat you right about this wait it doing my hed in i have tested nearly every 2 days i can't help it i cracking up .  Today i got a super light line going on,  not sure if it is bfp like but i am feeling a bit better something is changing he he .  I am putting so much weight on stressing out none stop eating.  I do feel a tad sick this morning not sure if it stress or wishful thinking the other.  Anyway i gonna do again on sunday i think lol i so weak it unreal.  Good luck with yours and let me know if you do any earlies .#



Good luck to all you guys xxxxxx


----------



## nat4353

oh wow thats very good news then if theres a slight line then that is showing somthing fingers crossed for you osh 

what sort of test are u using, have u been using morning wee  xxxxx

ohhh im itching to test now though i might go and buy some - but im scared and also dont know what it would show or weather it would be benificial or not as dont know if trigger had left although it should have , then would have to test everyday knowing me xxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya P- what a palava your having.   to you, and I hope you get it sorted. I mamaged to get my tests needed done at the local GUM clinic and picked the results up this morning. They were lovely and DH is getting them done next Friday. 

Oshboshers- oooh sounds promising!!  

Nat- I had my trigger on Sunday and tested Thursday to make sure trigger had gone and it had. 

Joanne- how are you today??

Got my treatment plan, medication forms and all other forms in the post today- cant wait. Still waiting for  - bet she delays everything!!!!

x

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - thanks hun, i'm at GP at 3pm today so wish me luck 

What tests were you having done, are these additional ones to ones you have had done previously?

Oshboshers - Looking good hunny  

P x


----------



## kirst01

Hiya P

Just the normal, Hep b, hep c, clamydia, hiv!!

Good luck for the GP. Let me know how you get on 

xx


----------



## oshboshers

hi good luck p and kirsty and thanks.

Nat i used the clear and simlple first wee.  Them pee sticks useless, When i was pregnant with our Calvin i tested negative with them and when i was 2 months pregnant, it was the doctors blood test that told me.  So don't rely an them silly little things.  This test is only 99p from a shop called home bargains  , good luck and let me know if you do he he X


----------



## oshboshers

Hi all,

Hope everyone is ok today.

I had a real bout of nausea this morning not sure if connected or just nerves of getting close to next Thursday.  I really think the test i did yesterday could be negative as i did wait 30 mins and it said only read results in 5 minuits.  I had a look on the internet and it says a line that  appears could be a chemical line or something boo hoo.  Any way still early just me been the worst waiter in the world x


----------



## nat4353

hiya everyone 

hope all is good 

well im praying for you osh bosh and me both of us  maybe u should get a sensitive test and try again ( 30 mins seems rather long LOL) but u never know have u got more of the same test id just repeat it again and see what happens

its going so slow

my parents were suppose to be coming up today from chester but are coming tomorrow now - would have made tonight go quicker but hay it will be otd soon enough xxxx 

all enjoy your bank holiday weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

Hi Nat,

Yes it is in it lol, i got more of these tests and prob do every day now although i am just depressing my self over it feel addicted now, wish i waited so much , just don't want to see that horrible negative on day 14 so much as all of us are the same x


----------



## jarjj

Just a quickie as I'm getting ready to go to Job Centre to sort out Job Seekers Allowance  .  What a faff - but we need the money.  Last day @ work was ok and I even managed to stay @ leaving party until 11.30pm last night!    .

Just checking in on Nat and OB - I used  First Response (up to 6 days early tests) and got faint but definite 2nd line 10 days after e/c- this was on an afternoon - obviously know it's better to use 1st wee but had bought them @ lunch time and they were SHOUTING @ me.  Dunno if mine showed up soon cos of twinnies but I'M KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU BOTH         

Kirsty _ hope that bloody witch turns up soon!    

P - How'd it go @ Doctor's?

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

Hi everyone ,

Good morning Jo yes their say you get quicker results with twins as more of the hormone i havent checked today , it would be 10 days for me after ec today so prob do early test tomoro , fingers crossed xxx


----------



## oshboshers

quicky for nat, how you feeling today , yesterday ?  I feeling very emotional and irritated , hopes this is the good hormones and not signs that i gonna get the worst period of my life .

Take care and good luck again x


----------



## jarjj

Thinking of you both and      for a BFP for you both

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Nat/OB - i'm sure you will both get your BFPs.

Jo - Hope all got sorted at the Jobcentre

Kirst - did you speak to Jackie?

AFM - Dr said my vit B12 levels are fine and my folate (folic acid) was high which he said was ok.  I asked about the thyroid drugs as apparently if you are TTC its best to have your thyroid hormone below 2 and mine is 3.25.  my thyroid is in the normal range (0-5) but i have read it is better to be below 2 so he said if the fertility Drs advise him that then he will give me the thyroid drugs so going to see if this guy in london thinks the same and if so ask him to put somthing in writing (prob cost me a fortune for that an all  ) so i can take to Drs.  

P x


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo keep everything crossed for me xxxx are u still get sickness hope it eases off 


osh - let me know how you get on tomorrow hope it shows again for you, is your oft thurs then mine is the wed

p - glad u have talked with ur doc and gathered some info its good to know u are getting some where and i hope this dr in london also helps and writes u a letter yes will prob cost u a fortune    but worth it to give yourself the best chance possible

hi kirst and everyone else

afm - mum and dad are here and have just ordered an indian yummy xxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya

Just back from the pub (i'm naughty I know!! )

Still no sign of  . Keep getting odd cramp and have got spots so fingers crossed she shows up soon  

P-havent spoke to Jacky yet-I am going to ring on Tuesday I think.

Nat- How are you feeling hun xx

Joanne, oshboshers- hope you are well and enjoying the bank holiday

cc


----------



## oshboshers

hi all so mixed up this morning , Started to bleed a tiny but got a big fat bfp on my digital test .

Hows it going Nat, Jo, kirsty and p hope you all going and anyone else i have missed i am sorry.


----------



## jarjj

OB          YEAH!!!!  Could just be implantation bleeding.  MANY congratulations on your BFP!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya 


osh - thats fantastic news        - just rest now the bleeding is probably nothing, and can be normal in pregnancies so don't worry too much  
but phone clinic emergency number if you have any worries xxxx when will u test again 

afm - mum and dad here so nice to spend time with them 

back on later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

Hi thanks Jo and Nat, Yes called Dr A and he said do another test on Thursday  original day and take an extra suppos to be on the safe side.  I have read peoples 2ww and most people go from the ec so should be Monday really, so i am been really positive x

You been really strong Nat waiting i really respect you and good luck x


----------



## nat4353

glad you have phoned them osh yeah with ellie i was told to test 2 weeks after ec which would be mon for me  as ec day is classed as 0 and the day after is day 1 - but im 100% sure u will still have a bfp on thurs                    

bet your hubby is over the moon too good luck -  its then the dreaded wait till the scan. id before hand get gp to do bloods 2 days apart to check your levels are rising and doubling that saw me through till ellies scan felt content that the pregnancy was REAL       

jo - when do they scan you at clinic


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Dunno how your not testing!  you're sooooooooooo good!

Am @ hospital with Consultant on 26th  May - think I'm getting another scan then.

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

jo - that will come round quick - cant believe u are 10 weeks plus already it has gone so quick ( for me anyway ) i bought a good doppler with ellie and listened to her heart beat from 11 weeks it was fab ( the midwifes dont usually do it till later on ) it just put my mind at ease.

so what are everyones plans for the bank holiday  we want to get out and do somthing but not sure what.

well all take care 

nat xxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Evening 

Just back from seeing KISS at Newcastle- so tired and I'm at work at 7.30am  

 arrived today...so happy!!

Everyone have a lovely bank holiday Monday

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

At last that blooming witch arrived!


xx


----------



## nat4353

kirst at last       good that u had a nice night xxx

osh - hows it going hope the bleeding has stopped xxx 

well the sun has started to shine after the rain still not sure what our plans are today - might just relax not sure 

well OTD in  2 days going      

p and jo hows things xxxx


nat xx


----------



## oshboshers

hi girls, really glad the witch has came Kirsty.  Nat the bleeding stopped as quick as it started so that is good.  I just hope the bfp stays i am so excited it unreal .  Will the docs do my bloods on the nhs or do i need to see dwc x


----------



## nat4353

your gp can do them but you will prob have to give the sob story about how worried and stressed you are over the small bleed ect and its ivf blah blah as they wouldn't usually do it for a normal woman.

lwc can do it but its 45 pound each test !!!!!

so best to find a nice gp who will feel for your situation and do it for you, not all will mind 

are you leaving testing now till OTD or will you be doing it again tomorrow     

glad your so happy enjoy 

so will this baby be your husbands first ( did u re marry ) did u have problems conceiving with your 2 boys - sorry just nosey     wishing u all the luck in the world hun

nat xxxxxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

Thanks Nat, lol it ok no worries.  No i have been with my hubby for 14 years and have 4 boys.  I got strerilized 6 years ago as i suffer with bad veins in my legs when i am pregnant but regreted it ever since.  I always wanted a big family and thought if i could help someone else as well as having a baby myself i would feel less guilty about been so fertile but it didn't go to plan.  As you know i ovulated to early so couldn't egg share. We are however a really stable and happy working family and the kids mean the world to us x

I just wish everyone who is less fortunate than us all the luck in the world.

xxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

Can anyone help me with these icon's i can't seem to work it out do you double click on them or drag them or what their keep playing games with me lol x


----------



## oshboshers

oshboshers said:


> Can anyone help me with these icon's i can't seem to work it out do you double click on them or drag them or what their keep playing games with me lol x


 Hey i done it never mind x

sending you all     

still holding on to my


----------



## nat4353

hiya osh 

just   click on them and they come up as funny letters but show piccys when u paste it - r u using a laptop or phone to write ??

wow 4 boys and hopfully another on the way u sure will have one big family     yes so many people have regrets over sterilization but i suppose at the time u thought it was the best - so how old are your boys  do u think it will be another boy would you like a girl, my friend is preggas with her 4th she has 3 boys and is thinkin this one will be a boy too.

i too also wanted a big family     but hay im lucky to have ellie but one more     that would make the happist person alive !!!!!!! u always want what u cant have and always want lots of whatever that is in our case small cubby things that cry


----------



## oshboshers

I no yes bless you.  The boys are 13, 12, 9 and 6 and are all so lovely.  I don't mind another boy obviously a girl would be nice but hey this is a miracle so whatever i have i will be over the moon.


----------



## oshboshers

Sorry to be a pain today guys, does anyone know when you have your first scan with the clinic how many days after otd


----------



## jarjj

Ob

Scan is 3wks after otd

xx


----------



## oshboshers

thanks j   , ooo it all such a big wait in it, mind all worth it , you get passed one obstacle and then you come to the next


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Just wanted to say good luck to Nat for OTD on Weds and to OB, it looks like you already have your BFP..congratulations  

DP and I are off to London tomorrow in time for apt on Weds.

Don't think I will have internet access (not sure if my friend has internet) so will catch up with all the news as soon as I can

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

well i have a big confession but my head is so done in     just dont know what to think or make of it any more - this whole thing has exhausted me completely nothing has been straight forward from the beginning 

such as the low amh, then only 3 follicles and not egg sharing having to pay - the worry of not getting any eggs then the worry of fert with not that many eggs ive had enough. thought it would be easy 2ed time round.

any way i didn't post as was unsure and didn't want to jinx myself ( im very superstitious LOL)

but i tested on 11dpec and got a + quite faint  with afternoon wee
                    12pec and got very very faint first wee them pm not as faint
                    13dpec quite faint darker than 12dpec about on par with 11pec
                    14dpec faint line am very faint line am on cheepy.  then in afternoon basically a bfn ( maybe something that looks like its prob 
                                evaporation line then yes im mad think im not top serial pee tester read lots of info about digi tests that they are less 
                                  sensitive than FR ones but thought bugger it so 11pm after holding wee in for 4 hours did digi test it said Pregnant
                                1-2 weeks 
                    15dpec very faint line on FR test

most tests have been FR ones and a couple of the early clearblue just so confused my gut feeling is chemical pregnancy as i think the line should be getting a bit darker by now 

with ellie on 14dpec it was bright in colour and quick to show up , 

feeling so stressed with it all as at first thought possibly the end of the trigger but most peoples have left by then, then it got darker and lighter and lighter then a bit darker

i feel there is the bare minimum for the digi to show up pregnant, no sighn of AF or feeling as if its common do have CM but have had it from the start ( whitch can be a good sign)

im also panicking that it could be ectopic although no tubes they can implant on the stumps or else where in the body would be just my luck, i am getting a stitch like feeling on the right hand side.

im sick of clutching at straws have been here far too many times before    

im thinking it cant have been a late implant er could it as it was showing in my system at 11dpec ??

anyway seeing dr today going to demand bloods but the nurse is not available till thurs by then i could have my answer anyway.

when would you bleed with a chemical when would it show as a - on a test ?

i didn't expect for this to work but the not knowing now is doing my head in 

i know that i shouldn't have tested so much and with different tests and i shouldn't compare to 1st tx but i am and have so any advice guys would be great

nat xxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

or Nat what you like , my pee sticks are still faint mind and sames as you i bought a 2 pack of digi tests and did one fri bfn and one sat bfp not done since gonna do a normal test tomoro to see if line any darker     .  I really do hope these tests are not playing with our heart strings and all is positive  x


----------



## oshboshers

just a bit more peace of mind them pee sticks didn't even show i was pregnant at 8 weeks with my son , it was the doctors who told me


----------



## nat4353

thanks osh - going to ask dr for bloods in a bit , then you can get them done at hospital

im sure your fine im sure yours will be dark now xxxx good luck

let me know how it goes


----------



## oshboshers

Thanks Nat i hope so to me and you both good luck


----------



## Skybreeze

Just dropping in ladies

Nat ~ Easy for me to say but try not to worry, usually with a chemical pregnancy the test would of be a 100% BFN by now. As you have been getting BFP's for quite a few day, I would be reassured. 
When I was pregnant I got 'pregnant 1-2' when the lines on the FR were very very faint. And as for the cheap tests, I dont trust them at all. 

Good luck sweetie
Natalie xxx


----------



## oshboshers

woo woo done a mid day test as i still can't believe   and another  lots of          yey


good luck Nat


----------



## nat4353

natalie - thanks can i ask how when did u use your digital test and at what point how many days past ovulation were they very faint 
so should hormones drop quickly then if a chemical ? just worried incase an ectopic too

osh -     fab news very happy for you - did u use a digital or normal test, i just done a superdrug early and that just about had a line on it but almost invisable 


its just bloody awfull this  getting bloods tomorrow but I have almost 0 of hope left in me

have a digi one for tomorrow but feel that will be a big not preggnant  

natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

Hi nat chin up   yes i used a digital this afternoon on a normal wee and a wee strip this morning and it is also faint x  i got told chemical pregnancys do reduce hcg as quick as it is produced so you be fine hunny   x


----------



## nat4353

thanks osh    i know im trying but holding out for the worst 

i will do my digi in the morning and see what happens !!!!! if it says pregnant ill be amazed though ( oh i should have blooming waited and not tested early)

i suppose i have my 3 frosties sitting there waiting to be used too so i think after my wedding in September i might give them ago then after that i suppose we will just have to see 

its actually quite strange out of all the tests the digi seemed to take the least time to come back with the result !!! where as all the rest seemed to take the full 3 minutes or what ever it is 

and i know after the 5mins or 10 mins you are suppose to disgard them but after about 20 mins the lines do go much darker but thats probably just what happens and it does say not to take any change later into account so i suppose i shouldent ( would be happy with the results after 20 mins though hehe) just so faint its not fair   

well ellie on way back from nursery and i do know im so so lucyk to have her and feel awful moaning when some woman are still trying to become mothers so my moaning is done haha no more of it from me ill try very hard not too

we shall see what tomorrw brings

what test are you using tomorrow osh the one the clinic gave us looked crap ive done it but think i dident put enough wee on so just chucked it away.

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

gona do my last digital and the clinic lol, Dr a said call the clinic tomoro with my result so just gonna do both, sick o doing them now i don't want my result to change lol.

         for you x


----------



## oshboshers

Hi Nat you got good news for us ?     .

I done last test today and still pregnant 1-2 weeks also the clinic test and same as you yesterday really faint please stick embies      x

Is everyone else doing ok x


----------



## jarjj

Checking in on any news from Nat - My FR tests were all faint and clinic test on otd took ages to show up - thought it was not gonna show up at all but it did.         I'm          for a BFP - don't see why you would have been getting one last few days if you didn't have BFP.  Thinking of you.      

OB - MANY congratulations -am over the moon for you and DH - well done Hun.    

I'm off to Fat Club (slimming world) to help with weigh in's.  I'll be back on later this afternoon to check on Nat - or you can text me if you want Nat, if you still got my No:.

"YOU WILL GET PREGNANT"                

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

morning all

well otd today was not holding out for a pregnant on the digi but it still says pregnant 1-2 weeks !!!!! with same wee did a superdrug sensetive one and got a faint possitive within the time that went darker after the 10 mins

i just dont know what to think !!!!! im not convinced  ( only as i think they shhould be getting a bit darker ) but at the same time im happy im happy i got a pregnant on the digi still 

       please please let this be a bfp !!!!!! 

think ive read too much on the net, done far to many pee sticks and got my head in a pickle 

but it aint over yet getting bloods done in a bit so that will let me know

osh - wow so happy for u too hope we both get these bfps

jo - thanks for all your support and advice makes me feel good that yours was faint, what was it like on otd though ??


----------



## jarjj

Nat

On otd is was still faint - not mega dark at all. Like I said clinic test took much longer than 2 mins to show up at all - and that was still faint.  If digi says pregnant I reckon you are pregnant!    But understand your apprehension.  Still I'M OVER THE MOON FOR YOU AND DH.

Hope everything comes back ok from bloods - will you get results today?

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

yey nat that brill congradulations, we both done to many tests and read into to much on the internet you do get obsessed with it all.  I have another tiny brown show this morning and have came home form work to rest after Jackie's advice.  So fingers crosssed just another wait till test now isn't it.        

Joanne did you have bleed or shows with your bfp ?  it drives you mad doesn't it


----------



## jarjj

I bled just before BFP and brown blood for few days after.  Gp said you can sometimes have blood at time you would have had period.

I had alot of bleeding - both red and brown - and needed emergency scans @ EPAU. They found I had haematoma (blood pocket).  Went to Hospital as well few times as was convinced I was loosing babies - all they could say is that it was 50/50.

I just know that I won't fully relax or take this pregnancy for granted until babies born safe and well.

We only told children yesterday - even though oldest had guessed 'cos I'd been sick loads and stomach definitly bump shape.

Wishing you and Nat all the luck in the world with your pregnancies.  i thought 2ww was bad - waiting for scan is EVEN WORSE - feels like forever!!

  

joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi all from sunny London

Just popped into internet cafe for coffee and a chat

Nat - Sounds like you got a BFP if digi test is picking it up, there must be some HCG there   

OB - Hope your show is nothing to worry about, as long as its not heavy and red I wouldn't worry too much.

Jarjj - hope you and twins are well

Well, I have just had my bloods done got to wait a couple of weeks for results, Dr G wrote me a prescription for thyroxine so at least I can get GP to prescribe it for me on NHS and monitor me.

Love to all, will try and catch up when i can.

P x


----------



## oshboshers

Joanne thanks, looks like you had it rough lots of stress poor thing.  I can't believe you have to wait 3 weeks it seems like a long time arrghh i will crack up lol.  Still      

good luck and Thanks P


----------



## nat4353

hi all

had bloods done but will not get results till tomorrow from GP about 4pm ( so another agonising day ) then if they are back at a good level will have another bloods done to check they are rising/ doubling.

want to be ecstatic right now but something is stopping me ( although I'm so much happier than seeing a - ) but tomorrow will tell more 

rang and talked to Sarah at clinic and gave her results she said they will take it as a + but ill phone them again tomorrow with levels 

i know 3 weeks is a long time but at least by then osh you should defo see HB and will not cause any extra stress of it not being there yet xxxx

mine is booked in for 3 weeks time from today - hope i can get to it 

worry worry worry thats all i do hehe


----------



## jarjj

Nat

      and       

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

god im so exhausted , Ellie at nursery so fell asleep and now feel far worse !!!! shes going through the terrible 2s about 9 months early       

thanks jo 

think im going to make somthing healthy for tea as in the past week ive had 2 indians and a maccy ds      i go from one extreem to another oh well best go and peel some potatos


nat xx


----------



## oshboshers

Hi all,

Nat ha ha you and me both, i feel sick in the morning but have to eat to stop it.  I really must be good and eat healthy other wise i will need a wheel chair to get around.

Well apart from feeling tierd i all fine no more niggly pains which is good so still lots of         for us all with sacns and everything you guys have coming up x


----------



## kirst01

Hi
Nat- so so pleased for you,     that your blood tests confirm it

Oshboshers- congrats on your BFP xx

Jo-hope you and twins are doing fab   

P-good news that you have started on tyroxine-enjoy London   

Speak soon

xx


----------



## nat4353

morning girls

well trying to keep myself busy this morning so whilst ellie is asleep ( bugger-lugs was up most the night zzzzzz) im blizing this house to keep my mind off things - will be ringing gps for results at about 330 

osh - have they booked you in for the scan now , did u bother testing this morning prob no point but it is addictive, ive been good and not tested since yesterday morning  and dont intend on doing so again 


p - hope your enjoying down south and spending some quality time with ur dp 

kirst - thanks hun im paying too have u started pill now then 

jo hope ur good


back on later

this new ff is all rather different int it


----------



## oshboshers

hi nat, no test dr a saidto give result yesterday so not gonna bother now,  got blood test at doc tomoro for peace of mind then i think i will settle till scan 27th .  still got odd bit of brown stuff hoping it just old implantation stuff.  never got with any of the other kids everyone keep telling me it twins lol, just praying everything ok  for us both ,       


hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## jarjj

Ob and Nat

My Gp wouldn't give me blood test to check levels - I really wanted it for reassurance  but GP was just happy to go with clinic and HPT.   

P - Hope you enjoying time away with DP.

My 13yr old off school with Bells Palsey (facial paralysis) so looking after her. 

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya girls

well its all over for me nurse from gp rang got bloods back at a very low result of 18 which gives no hope at all getting bloods done again tomorrow and im sure they would have dropped further  

so im assuming that this is a chemical pregnancy unless im very unlucky and its ectopic ( that would be my 4th) 

feel strangely relived that its over gutted obviously but be glad to see the back of it all its been hard since the set off

need to ring clinic and get them updated

dp is gutted and is was me who forced him into this tx   

anyway onward and upward we have 3 frosties to use next ( just the money side of things or it would be simple)

and then maybe contact gates head as the clinic is closer than LWC but we shall see just going to chill for a little while.

osh - good luck tomorrow with bloods everything will be fine and good luck in having a peaceful 8 months ahead 

nat xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

I'm SO sorry hun for you and Dp

Sending you LOTS of        , thinking of you

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- I am so so sorry....  

sending all my love       

Kirsty

xxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

Nat i am so sorry







,did the doc say that is it then , because i read can be between 0 and 150 in the first 4- 5 weeks







everyone different x If so all the luck for the future, my head is really done in now ooo    x

Joanne my little sister had that when she was about 7 years old and it never came back, some say it comes back every 7 years has she had it before bless her


----------



## nat4353

hi osh 

well i suppose if by mirical they suddenly started doubling then it may contine but im not sure if that has happened before

if the levels had been say  60 -90 then maybe

my last clinic said 90 at 14pec was a viable pregnancy with ellie think i was 126 or around that but they got to double every 72 hours or there abouts 

if your feeling sick and things im sure its fine a good sign plus i dont think it can be bad news for us both

nat xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

We are in Bournemouth now and friend here has internet.

Nat - So sorry to hear your news, my HCG was 44 on OTD day (2 days after bleeding started) Dr A said he would have like to see it above 50 for that stage, 2 days later and after loads of heavy bleeding it was down to 7. 

I know how you must be feeling, to have a BFP on a test and then to have it cruelly snatched away.  Got everything crossed for you that its not ectopic and your levels return to normal ASAP.

As you say you still have your frosties (wish we had had some) stay positive but take time to get over it too and get yourself mentally and physically strong again.  

WE WILL GET THERE   

Take care sweetie x


----------



## nat4353

hi p 

glad ur having a nice time with friends - yes hope that i just bleed soon and get this all over with

just had the icing on the cake though a friend who has a baby born the same day as ellie has just sent me a message saying that her and dp would like to announce they will have another addition to the family late oct AHHHHHHH 


shes not to know but of all the days


----------



## jarjj

Nat

      .  I had similar after BFN - lots of family members announced they were pregnant - AND NONE OF THEM PLANNED!!     Thinking of you.

OB- Daughter not had it before, my other Daughter has (she 15 next month!     God I feel old) it lasted about 2 months but she fine now.  Just strange as I'd never heard of it before - never mind both Daughters getting it within 2yrs.

P - Sounds like you having lovely break - hope blood results come back soon.

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hello from a lurker 

Nat - honey I am so very sorry    I was really hoping that things would be different for you.  that you not got ectopic, but I think your levels would be higher than that if it was? I am sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts 

Jo - have been watching your progress sweetheart and I am delighted for you    

Osh - we haven't officially "met" but I wanted to say Congratulations 

Pigloo -  hope you are ok hun

Kirsty -  how are things

Much love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tracey

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- how are today    . Hope you are taking care of yourself/

Tracey- I am good, start my down reg on the 22nd May, and then 1st scan on 1st June- if everythign is ok, start Gonal F this day!! This is out very last go, so dont know whether to try and see GP and get the week of E/C & E/T off? I have the week after off, but I want to have the best chance possible- and no stress!! (hahaaha- i am the most stressed person around   )-any advice would be most welcome.

Osh- hows things?? So so pleased for ya hun   

P-are you still in London? I am going there for 5 days in September-whats it like?? I havent been since I was 7!!! all them years ago!!   

xx


----------



## oshboshers

Hello everyone,

Hello Tracey nice to meet you, and thanks.

Nat how are you hope you feeling ok    x

Kirsty hope your scan goes ok    and lots of luck for  your treatment with a bfp for you    x

Joanne their say all sorts can cause it , did the doctor give you a reason bless her, have you got 2 daughters  then , anymore, lol just been noisey sorry.  Will you find out the sex of your twins? take care anyway lots of       x


P hope you ok enjoying yourself in London , take care  x


Yes i fine a bit of nausea today feels really early to be getting this, had bloods done today to check hcg level but did another test and is much darker so fingers crossed it  should be fine , got scan date 27th May feels a million miles away.


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - not what you want to hear at this particular time, pregnancy announcements are always difficult I find but I think as i'm being proactive and looking forward they are not as bad now, but still get that awful twinge you must have felt.   

Jo/OB - hi   

Kirst - We are in Bournemouth now, London was busy!!  We didn't do anything exciting in London we just stopped off to get my bloods done.

Miss TC - Hi hun   

P x


----------



## jarjj

Ob - I got daughter - 15 yrs next month, a daughter 13 and son 8 and 1/2.  Gonna have a house full!   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

Joanne that great   , you as bad as me lol, I got 4 boys 13,12,9 and 6.  Did you fall naturally with them ?  sorry i right nosey arn't i ? I got sterilised and glad i did because i would have an army now.  I would not get it reversed as i know too many people who have had bad experiences after it.  This is it for me, so glad it has worked and feel so sorry for all those people who have to go through this time after time, it is awful.  I would just like to wish them all the luck in the world and wish i had a magic wand for them ! x


----------



## jarjj

OB

Yes all my previous children were natural pregnancies.  Like you, I was steralised.  I had op when my son was 9 months old - was adament I didn't want more kids after I found out when 7 months pregnant with my son that hubby at the time was having an affair and wanted to be with her!        

At the time it was hell but now I'm with a WONDERFUL man and we wanted a child together (he had none of his own) but is wonderful with mine especially my son as he's done all the things  a father would do.  Childrens father sees girls every Fri for 'bout 2hrs and DS when he feels like like.  DS won't go to his house as DS thinks his Dad's wife don't like him.

Dp is MEGA excited bout pregnancy - he was looking at all cute baby clothes in H+M yesterday.

Oh, think I forgot to tell you all.................... DP got a job!!!      Starts on Monday!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

Joanne, bless him that great that.  Some men annoy me so much their don't realise just what their are missing do their.  So glad dp got a job he gonna need it lol.  My dh works away and is really hard only home on a weekend drives me mad but a job is a job these days you can't moan can you ? x

how do you get the ticker on your page i have made one just made one but can't work it out lol x


----------



## jarjj

Tickers - think it's the BB code you copy from ticker web site and paste onto end of your profile.

Definitly can't moan bout having a job.  I was hoping to get 1 but can't see anyone offering me a job when walk into interview with bump!

Plus, I was VERY lucky and only worked 2 days (16hrs) in previous job - think I'll struggle to get a job where I work just a few days (anymore is nightmare - nigh-on-impossible for childcare)

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

ha ha it easy when you know how.  Yes i work 16 hours over 4 days but do work with me their let me change to suit me through school holidays etc.. Their really good.  Just wish i could stay home it would be lovely worked since i was 14 and i have had enough lol only another 33 years till retirement x


----------



## jarjj

Ob

Glad ticker sorted -   

Great that your work accomodates around kids school hols and stuff.

 

Joanne

x


----------



## kirst01

Jo- hows your daughter? Is she any better? AS you can see, after many months of trying I have managed to get my ticker to work...woohoooo!! I am so pants with computers!!!

Osh-how are you hun.

Nat & P- hope you are both ok

Everyone else-hellooo!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirst

Like the ticker!!   

Daughter no better but no worse.  When my other daughter had it it lasted 'bout 2 months.  DD was meant to get last cervical cancer jab few days ago but they don't do it if you bad.  They come back to school in a fortnight to do injections of people who were ill or off school.  Dunno what'll happen if she still the same then 'cos school said there only 2wk window to do injection when missed it.   

hope everyone ok and enjoying weekend - we just been to Asda and spent £100!       There will probably be nothing left in few days!!

Nat - thinking of you      

OB - Have you needed to get more cyclogest??

I thankfully finish the bullet in next few days!!      

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

Hi everyone,


Thanks Kirsty, hope you ok.

Hi Joanne, it does cost a furtune doesn't it i spend that everyweek and the kids go mad the like walking fridges lol.

Yes had to buy more cyclogest 56 for 3 boxes it not cheap, did you have to buy more.

Nat thinking of you lots of    x


----------



## oshboshers

_Good morning ladies, hope you all ok_ !

you having any morning sickness ? I been reading about lots of people suffering with blighted ovarium and it is doing my head in , i was blessed with such easy pregnancies before and everything is an obsticle you have to pass with this isn't it, it so hard !.

Get bloods back tomoro from gp so fingers crossed hcg rising nicely   x


----------



## nat4353

hi all

hope everyone is well 

im not bad getting on with things have booked a consultation at gateshead for june time and hoping to go again in october after our wedding - gateshead is nearer to us than lwc so it makes it easier too

we have our frosties at lwc too but the stats are low to do fet there so we shall see what happens may use them if the next fresh cycle dont work - but the next one will       ( its got to its costing too bloody much !!!!)

osh how the sickness hope its bad as its a good sign hehe

kirst - what u up to  hun still pill poppin

jo - so glad to hear your dp has a job     hows your little one hope shes better now 


well my bloods went from 18 to 14 then getting them done again end of week and should be 0 

got lots to sort out for the wedding plus an nvq that needs finishing off and were doing jacks bedroom out so got plenty to keep me busy 

p - hope ur ok and all is well xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Daughter just the same - but I know when my other Daughter had it it lasted a month or 2.   

Ob - Have you got blood results?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Wow you got an appointment sorted quick with Gateshead, we are there on the 7th June.  Sounds like you have got a bit to take your mind off things.  Are you going to go for a fresh cycle with gateshead or are you going to do FET with them by transfering your embryos?

Jo - hope your daughter is ok.

OB - sickness sounds like a good sign

Kirst - not long before you start   

AFM - We are back home now, car ended up in the garage today, something went wrong with exhaust but at least it got us back from bournemouth and we don't have to pay as its a lease car, thank god, we are skint now   

P x


----------



## kirst01

Nat- hi hun..I had a look and the stats are low, but like you say, your next cycle will get your BFP    . I know what you mean about the cost though. This is our last go. We have both decided that if it doesnt work this time then it just isnt meant to be, and we are going to enjoy our time together. We cant afford another round of tx, we are going to end up bankrupt! We have decided that if this round doesnt work, we are going to have a holiday, just the 2 of us, and have some fun  ! Maybe not thinking about trying might bring a mirical (cant spell I know!!  ) Yup- I am still popping the pill, take last one on the 26th, start suprefact on the 22nd and then Gonal F the 1st all being well with the scan!!

P-How are you. I know, it is flying round. I am taking E/C as sick, then back in the next day and then off for 2 weeks..so hopefully I will be less stressed.   And Dh has managed to get the week of E/C and E/T off and a couple of days after. Thinking I might go and visit my Gran in Scotland!!

Jo-How you and bub's. Did DP enjoy first day of work?? How is daughter??   

Osh- Did you get your blood results back   

Kirst xx


----------



## oshboshers

Hi all,

Nice to here from you Nat, glad you ok and are booked in to get your bfp    x

Had bloods back 384 not sure if this is good or bad Dr A said fine, although getting some wierd shooting pains in my left hand side down low, gonna call clinic to reasure myself in a bit, thanks for asking everyone.


----------



## oshboshers

These nigglies do worry you though don't the and constant searching and googling everything arrggh.  Going for bloods tomoro and friday to make sure things are rising as their should and then i might settle and enjoy pregnancy


----------



## jarjj

OB

What did Dr A say about pains?

I know its a constant worry - honestly I won't relax until babies born safe and in our arms. I'm worrying myself again about cervix after removal of pre-cancerous cells and wondering wether I should get this checked (length of cervix) privately - only place I know of is in Leeds.

I NEVER worried anything like this in any of my previous pregnancies but this is SO different.  My sister and friends starting to offer me baby things but I dare not think of these things yet. 

Looking forward and         that in 5-6 months I got 2 precious babies in my arms.       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

dr a said common of both normal and eptopic so blood tests will confirm either way   , did you get hcg meassured ?

It is worth checking if you worried about your cervix.

i never worried either and had none of this before i can't cope lol x


----------



## jarjj

GP wouldn't measure my levels!        He said I have positive test and that was enough!!!      

xx


----------



## oshboshers

ooooo you would have thought wouldn't you especially having bleed that much .  I feeling more than i would normally i am looking for pain all the time and keep expecting blood when i go to the loo, it is awful isn't it.  I think it is because i really can't believe it is a bfp, just praying their stick with me please


----------



## nat4353

hi osh 

sorry to hear about your pains - i do doubt its ectopic u would be very unlucky im sure its just because you have been pulled and poked down there with the ivf - in my expericence of ectopics i dident get the pains this early on so im sure u will be fine 

natr back on later xxx


----------



## jarjj

OB

I had pains in both hip bones for wks after e/c - especially on night when I turned over in bed - was like stabbing, shooting pain.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

thanks girls i really hope so,














It actually feels likes braxton hicks mad weird pains on the night, no bleeding mind (thanks god). I having really bad flushes through the night sweating and then cold, not sure if connected or off the cyclogest maybe? please stick embies


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236627.new#new


----------

